# NW SHOWS 2010



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

OK WHERE IS THE FIRST SHOW FOR 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

holly wood park


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: 
sound good 
i know theres more shows?


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Oct 25 2009, 07:50 PM~15463680
> *CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW  IN YAKIMA
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Oct 26 2009, 06:18 PM~15473982
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IM ALREADY GETTING THE PLANS READY FOR THE SHOW JUST WORKING ON THE DATES


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

2nd annual lowrider bike and car show
moval
april 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johnnys121_@Oct 26 2009, 09:11 PM~15476671
> *2nd annual lowrider bike and car show
> moval
> april 2010 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Bike shows NW got some of the best lowrider bikes in the world :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Oct 27 2009, 12:08 PM~15481340
> *:thumbsup:
> Bike shows NW got some of the best lowrider bikes in the world :biggrin:
> 
> ...


hope the kids keep it up we need them to get cars to keep it moving.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

thats true :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

should prolly be in portland to begin with,,,


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Majestics will be doing something not sure when yet.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 29 2009, 07:09 PM~15508664
> *Majestics will be doing something not sure when yet.
> *


  that's whats up
shane :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: spook day!!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

ttt till 2010 gets here this topic will be on top


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Oct 25 2009, 07:50 PM~15463680
> *CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW  IN YAKIMA
> *



This is a greeat show and hommie really busts his ass and puts alot of hard work to make it fun for everyone, Good show, good prizes and a real good time
I will be there.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

ANY TOY DRIVES FOR THE KIDS 
FOR XMAS


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

_ WUT IT DEW _

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

*rain bro lots of rain* 
good to here from ya bro :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Nov 5 2009, 02:11 PM~15572730
> *  WUT IT DEW
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

PURO LOCOS IS DEF.. DOING SUMTHIN BIG IN 2010 STAY TUNED !!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Nov 5 2009, 12:34 PM~15571687
> *ANY TOY DRIVES FOR THE KIDS
> FOR XMAS
> *


yes just talked to gary about it....

*2009 NW Toy Run 
NW TOY RUN 2009 
6th ANNUAL 


December 5, 2009 
Time: 12:00 pm 
Place: Pacific Raceways 
Bring: unopened toy 


TOYS FOR TOTS 

YEP. THATS RIGHT! SATURDAY DEC. 5th 12:00pm AT PACIFIC RACEWAYS( www.pacificraceways.com ). DROP OFF TOYS AND ENJOY THE PEOPLE AND CARS. LAST YEAR WAS AT THE EXTREME. OVER 700 CARS. LOTS OF FUN, AND LOTS OF TOYS. WANNA MAKE THIS EVENT SO LARGE WE WILL HAVE TO HAVE THE TACOMA DOME IN A FEW YEARS. LOOKS LIKE IT'S GETTING THERE SO LETS GET IT GOING!!! 

This is going to be a BIG ONE. I want to see everybody there. I mean everybody. This is for the CHILDREN that are less fortunate. I don't care what you bring, a hot wheel or a stuffed animal. Just an unopened toy. This will show the community that People DO CARE. This will be an open forum event. I will post on other forums. Feel free to post on others also. YOU NEED TO BE AT THIS ONE. 
LETS MAKE SOME KIDS HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS! 

www.nwtoyrun.com 
*


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 5 2009, 07:29 PM~15577017
> *PURO LOCOS IS DEF.. DOING SUMTHIN BIG IN 2010 STAY TUNED !!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *



i always enjoy, and look forward to the Puro Locos shows


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Nov 7 2009, 04:57 PM~15593077
> *i always enjoy, and look forward to the Puro Locos shows
> *


we got chehalis in mind also :thumbsup:


any word on lowcos for next year ???


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Whats up with FullXTC's Christmas cruise this year? Anybody talk to Danny or Roc? Always been a good cruise for the kids up in the North End. :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

eugene will be having a bbq :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

2010 IS GONNA BE HOT!! :worship:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 5 2009, 08:52 PM~15577338
> *yes just talked to gary about it....
> 
> 2009 NW Toy Run
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

yezzuurrr !!!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

JULY 31ST 2010 ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW same place in renton MORE INFO COMIN SOON


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Nov 17 2009, 12:54 AM~15688387
> *JULY 31ST 2010 ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW MORE INFO COMIN SOON
> *


we'll b throwin some bbq picnics for tha nw clubs with like best low low award so we can all get 2gether and jus chill wit tha fam more info comin soon


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Nov 17 2009, 12:54 AM~15688387
> *JULY 31ST 2010 ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW same place in renton MORE INFO COMIN SOON
> *


you guys gonna have another beer garden? That show was *IT* I know the shows in 2010 are gonna be better than 09 after seeing the love everyone showed each other at the shows.

Pacific New West Bay Bay!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

What's up to all Oregon and Washington Lowriders


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

o yea ???


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Who's puttin on the first BBQ this year? We need to get the streets of Seattle crackin again this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Oct 25 2009, 07:50 PM~15463680
> *CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW  IN YAKIMA
> *


HERE IS THE DATE FOR THE CINCO DE MAYO SHOW MAY 2 2010 ON A SUNDAY :biggrin: :biggrin: ILL POST MORE INFO LATER


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

HAPPY BIRD DAY TO ALL YOU FOOLS!
BE SAFE AND STAY COOL! uffin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 21 2009, 07:37 AM~15736463
> *What's up to all Oregon and Washington Lowriders
> 
> 
> ...


this is a baddd asss show was there last year


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

not in cali anymore tho im in oregon try n make it tho


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

i think sacra is impala capital of the world tho hella comp


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

lookin forward to doing shit in the north west cant wait keep this post goin keep me informed new to the area


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

USO will be putting on the Third Annual Picnic in the Park at the end of June dates still not secure. At Oaks Park Portland Oregon great location for the whole family. More info to come.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Nov 26 2009, 09:10 PM~15794521
> *USO will be putting on the Third Annual Picnic in the Park at the end of June dates still not secure.  At Oaks Park Portland Oregon  great location for the whole family.  More info to come.
> *



cool  

we be der :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTYOl5bsqP0

Check this out, oldschool Kendogg Video; Downtown 2007.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Nov 26 2009, 05:39 PM~15792817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well hope you can make it again


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Nov 28 2009, 01:52 AM~15803986
> *Well  hope you can make it again
> *


YEA MEE TOOOO


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Nov 5 2009, 08:52 PM~15577338
> *
> 
> 2009 NW Toy Run
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

more videos on youtube


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

puro locos gunna have 4 bbq's next year for all 4 chapters....hillsboro, salem, eugene and washington...stay tunned for more info on dates and locations...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Dec 1 2009, 10:04 AM~15832596
> *puro locos gunna have 4 bbq's next year for all 4 chapters....hillsboro, salem, eugene and washington...stay tunned for more info on dates and locations...
> *


washington? dayuuum ****** expanding like a mahfucka, thats tite


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule

Set schedule:
March 28, 2010 Tampa, Florida
April 4, 2010 San Diego, California 
May 2, 2010 Albuquerque, New Mexico
May 30, 2010 Kansas City, Missouri
July 25, 2010 Indianapolis, Indiana
August 8, 2010 Dallas, Texas
September 19, 2010 Pueblo, Colorado

Due to noticed schedule conflicts, the following locations for the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010 are being looked at again in order to try to accommodate some of the other promoters (no matter how big or small) that have set dates. This will be the last posting for awhile until EVERYTHING is smoothed out…… we are here to make this better for EVERYONE and want to make this a success, so please be patient with us. I know the other parties involved have been inundated with telephone calls, emails, and texts as well as we have, and out of respect to everyone involved, changes are being made in attempts to make this an event for all to enjoy. I know that together, we can make this happen and make 2010 a part of lowriding history.

Schedule to be determined:

Vallejo, California
Chicago, Illinois 
*Portland, Oregon*


Toro
Editor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin: 








THE CITY READY FOR 2010


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Pszv8lm1_0


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Dec 6 2009, 12:36 PM~15888671
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I love that pic.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Dec 8 2009, 08:39 PM~15918771
> *Damn, I love that pic.
> *


lowcos june 20th 2010


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 8 2009, 09:42 PM~15919810
> *lowcos june 20th 2010
> *


for sure homie :biggrin: Summer can't come soon enough


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 8 2009, 08:42 PM~15919810
> *lowcos june 20th 2010
> *


where at ? you know the locos wil be there


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Dec 9 2009, 04:42 PM~15928432
> *where at ? you know the locos wil be there
> *


GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS. LAST YEAR WAS OVER 200 CARS. SPECIAL GUEST TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

This years North End Christmas Cruze will be held on Dec 19th. We will meet at 8pm at the Southeast corner of the Everett Mall. From there we will tour neighborhoods with impressive light displays and donate food in their drop boxes. PLEAS BRING LOTS OF CANNED FOOD! A map will be provided so we all can stay together. This is the time where we can show our community that we are positive influences! THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT!! You do not need to drive a custom! Just come support our community! but if the weather holds lets polish the rims and ride out!
TO EVERYONE WHO SUPPORTS THIS EVENT PAST OF PRESENT THANKYOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 10 2009, 02:35 PM~15939454
> *GRANT COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS.  LAST YEAR WAS OVER 200 CARS.  SPECIAL GUEST TO BE ANNOUNCED SOON.
> *


NICE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadillacs (Mar 25, 2009)

JULY 31, 2010


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

USO PORTLAND will be having our 3rd annual family bbq at oaks park again this year. 
we will not be having it on fathers day due to conflicts with some people and their family functions. 
thank all of you who attended in the past . we hope that we can ge more attendance from the washington crowd. 


the un- official date is saturday, june 26th .


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Dec 12 2009, 03:00 PM~15961055
> *USO PORTLAND will be having our 3rd annual family bbq at oaks park again this year.
> we will not be having it on fathers day  due to conflicts with some people and their family functions.
> thank all of you who attended in the past . we hope that we can ge more attendance from the  washington  crowd.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)

TTT for the NW


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

GETTING COOLD


----------



## Benitez01 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Oct 25 2009, 07:50 PM~15463680
> *CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW  IN YAKIMA
> *


HOMIEZ ONLY WE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Any body else coming out for the Christmas Cruze and food drive this weekend?


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 3 2009, 09:23 PM~15864611
> *washington? dayuuum ****** expanding like a mahfucka, thats tite
> *


thats how we do ese 
puro locos


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:50 AM~15976815
> *R u still doing 2 shows or is this going to be the one and only?
> *


*THERE WILL BE 5 LOWCOS EVENTS THIS YEAR. 




MAY 15TH, 2010 ** YAKIMA CHAPTER SHOW & SHINE

MAY 9TH, 2010 ** SPOKANE WA, GLASS ON THE GRASS SHOW & SHINE

JUNE 20TH, 2010 ** MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW

AUGUST** SPOKANE LOWRIDER BBQ

AUGUST** YAKIMA CHAPTER FULLBRITE CUSTOM CAR SHOW*


----------



## djslim (Sep 5, 2004)

FullHouse cc. will be putting on a few BBQ's and Show-N-Shine this year starting in "March" :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djslim_@Dec 14 2009, 11:34 PM~15984771
> *FullHouse cc. will be putting on a few BBQ's and Show-N-Shine this year starting in "March" :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *











THE DOGG WILL BE OUT 2010


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

grump always out doing yourselves. way to REP homiez.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 15 2009, 05:02 PM~15991416
> *grump always out doing yourselves. way to REP homiez.
> *


  hay bro been a min


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 15 2009, 05:02 PM~15991416
> *grump always out doing yourselves. way to REP homiez.
> *


thanks homie. we try.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Dec 16 2009, 11:10 AM~15998964
> * hay bro been a min
> *



what up my friend


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT TO HANG OUT 2010


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yyesssirr!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Dec 18 2009, 08:58 PM~16025262
> *CAN'T WAIT TO HANG OUT 2010
> *


x2 new to area


----------



## ddemetrius456 (Nov 16, 2009)

I am definitely attending the first show for 2010
___________________________
Designer Lingerie


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 20 2009, 03:32 PM~16039462
> *x2 new to area
> *


love them dueces homie!!!!!! looks like your commin correct.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Benitez01_@Dec 13 2009, 05:21 PM~15970003
> *HOMIEZ ONLY WE WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

any1 got the info on the portland show?im hearing rumors that it has been canceled again?? also any 1 got a list of portland area shows for 2010


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LRM??? we wont be seein them for awhile-

aug. 22 lowrider experience tour commin thru.

they need support


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

now it may be held in Seatown... we will see..


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 24 2009, 03:02 PM~16080480
> *now it may be held in Seatown... we will see..
> *


 :x: :x: :x:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what up nw rider


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

MERRY XMAS RIDERS


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 24 2009, 04:02 PM~16080480
> *now it may be held in Seatown... we will see..
> *


Sounds good :0


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS

March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair 
June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center


**Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838

March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
*TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)*
TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*
MARCH????,2010 FULLHOUSE C.C. SHOW

APRIL 24TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER SHOW & SHINE

MAY 2ND, 2010 CINCO DE MAYO SHOW OLIVE GARDEN YAKIMA

MAY 9TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS SPOKANE WA, GLASS ON THE GRASS 
SHOW & SHINE

MAY????, 2010 SEWARD PARK

JUNE 20TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW

JUNE END??, 2010 UCE PORTLAND BBQ

JUULY 31ST, 2010 ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE

AUGUST** LOWCOS SPOKANE LOWRIDER BBQ

AUGUST** LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER FULLBRITE 
 CUSTOM CAR SHOW*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yeah yeah Washington washington... 





much love:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 31 2009, 08:10 PM~16149121
> *yeah yeah Washington washington...
> much love:biggrin:
> *


wins again they took the biggest show from us too.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

WERE GONNA HAVE DATES BY NEXT WEEKEND FOR THE NORTHWEST


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 31 2009, 05:33 PM~16148760
> *JUNE 20TH, 2010 **    LOWCOS MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW
> 
> 
> *


_
You relize thats father day correct and MIGHT limit attendence?? i hate to say it but i probabaly wont make it_


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

TRI-CITIES ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THROWING A SHOWTHIS SUMMER :0 :cheesy:  TBA


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Jan 5 2010, 08:02 PM~16196034
> *TRI-CITIES ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THROWING A SHOWTHIS SUMMER  :0  :cheesy:   TBA
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:0 look!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0g90lh9mzg


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0g90lh9mzg


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

MAY 15, 2009 LOWCOS SHOW & SHINE WILL BE IN YAKIMA!!! WE GOT A HUGE PRIZE FOR THE HOPPERS IF THEY WANT TO COME OUT AND PLAY!!! LOTS OF CATAGORIES AND GUARANTEED GOOD TIME!!!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 14 2009, 10:45 AM~15976762
> *THERE WILL BE 5 LOWCOS EVENTS THIS YEAR.
> 
> MAY 15TH, 2010 **      YAKIMA CHAPTER SHOW & SHINE
> ...


YAKIMA HAS MOVED THEIR FIRST SHOW


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

hey lowcos,, is your spokane show gonna be indoors again,,{a/c}?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*BELLINGHAM MAY 16TH*


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jan 8 2010, 01:32 PM~16226143
> *MAY 15, 2009 LOWCOS SHOW & SHINE WILL BE IN YAKIMA!!! WE GOT A HUGE PRIZE FOR THE HOPPERS IF THEY WANT TO COME OUT AND PLAY!!! LOTS OF CATAGORIES AND GUARANTEED GOOD TIME!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

MAY 2 2010 CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA WASH. IN THE OLIVE GARDING PARKING LOT


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

:wow: FIRST ANNUAL TRI-CITIES ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW JULY 18th OPEN CLASS LOWRIDERS , HOT RODS MOTORCYCLES KENNEWICK WA FAIRGROUNDS SEE U THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+Jan 10 2010, 08:58 AM~16243165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> :wow: ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW  JULY 18th :wow:
> WILL BE HELD AT THE KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS
> TON'S OF PARKING FOR TRAILERS ECT:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ITS TIME 2 GET IT CRAKING IN THE TRI CITIES AREA 1ST ANNUAL ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 31 2009, 06:33 PM~16148760
> *
> MARCH????,2010             FULLHOUSE C.C. SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

JULY 18TH MAKE SURE YOU BRING YOUR THONGS


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

remeber this
:roflmao: :roflmao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFhswVHOTdY


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jan 11 2010, 04:38 PM~16258330
> * remeber this
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFhswVHOTdY
> *


  that shits tite when he rolled up to the shop


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jan 11 2010, 06:38 PM~16258330
> * remeber this
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFhswVHOTdY
> *


 :0


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

yah was cool


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 9 2010, 11:01 AM~16236050
> *BELLINGHAM MAY 16TH
> *



CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

MARCH????,2010 FULLHOUSE C.C. SHOW

APRIL 24TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER SHOW & SHINE

MAY 2ND, 2010 CINCO DE MAYO SHOW OLIVE GARDEN YAKIMA

MAY 9TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS SPOKANE WA, GLASS ON THE GRASS 
SHOW & SHINE

MAY 16TH BELLINGHAM WESTERN WA U

MAY 31ST????, 2010 SEWARD PARK

JUNE 20TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW

JUNE END??, 2010 UCE PORTLAND BBQ
JULY 18, 2010 ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES KENN. FAIRGROUNDS
JUULY 31ST, 2010 ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE

AUGUST** LOWCOS SPOKANE LOWRIDER BBQ

AUGUST** LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER FULLBRITE 
CUSTOM CAR SHOW


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 11 2010, 08:20 PM~16260274
> * that shits tite when he rolled up to the shop
> *


Same day the fool stopped by Garys Tow lot and the car got away from him and damn near got smacked by a BNSF train...fools at the job was clown'n his from across the tracks


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

he hit the tow truck to that day


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 12 2010, 08:12 PM~16272635
> *Same day the fool stopped by Garys Tow lot and the car got away from him and damn near got smacked by a BNSF train...fools at the job was clown'n his from across the tracks
> *


 :roflmao: that guys funny


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jan 13 2010, 07:47 AM~16276486
> *:roflmao: that guys funny
> *



don't quote me, but i heard that car didn't even have a motor in it ???

and there was something going on with the gas tank ???

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

THERE WAS A MOTOR 
BUT WHAT WAS REALLY FUNNY IT HAD A HALF OF WOODGRANE STEARING WHEEL LOL :roflmao:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jan 13 2010, 12:56 PM~16278619
> *THERE WAS A MOTOR
> BUT WHAT WAS REALLY FUNNY  IT HAD    A HALF OF WOODGRANE STEARING WHEEL  LOL :roflmao:
> *


less weight dog thought you knew :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

yup


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

post more vids homie uffin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

sure subscribe to the site


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xGvyNbBlkk


----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't Forget Victory Outreach Seattle.. Summer Dreams CAR SHOW!!!~
June 12, 2010 (date subject to change) :cheesy: 
2010 Show will be bigger and better then ever!!!!

Of course we got Trophys, Cash Prizes and Top Sponsors!! EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME AND REPRESENT!!!

Please lets us know about dates of upcoming shows to avoid conflicts...

Hit us up @ email: [email protected] or ph# 206-244-8184


----------



## Kowboy founder of (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello this is Kowboy @ VIP Promotionz and Street KingZ, promoters for Ruff Ryders All Star Weekend event.
I'm calling OUT ALL car/bike clubs, low riders, hot rods, bikes, choppers, imports, Dubs etc... its time to shine and bring them rides out and show the out of towners how Dallas does it! 

Below is the Car Show information. There will be a large amount of Celebrities, a Concert, vehicles, car/bike clubs, etc.. from locals to out of towners at this great event, it will be filling up fast. Please contact me asap so you can reserve and lock in your vehical or club. CALL OR TXTX: 214-957-7881 EMAIL: [email protected]

** Car/Bike pre registration is as follows **

$35 pre-register includes 3 entry passes, 
Dead line for pre register of vehicles will be Thursday Feb 11th 
Registration day of event is $45 includes 3 entry passes (only if room is availble)
Role in and booth set up will be Friday the 12th TIMES ANNOUNCED PRIOR TO EVENT.
For every 5 vehicle that register AS A GROUP they will receive 5 free passes to the Ruff Ryder's Friday night mixer pre party.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)

BUMP! 20 10 :wow: lets get it cracken!!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jan 14 2010, 12:47 PM~16290186
> * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xGvyNbBlkk
> *


So who won between Gary and the Blue Monte. Shue never said...or did he??


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jan 14 2010, 11:47 AM~16290186
> * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xGvyNbBlkk
> *



<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_"team jenda's family"_ fo' sho' :biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

he said gary


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jan 16 2010, 01:15 PM~16310393
> *he said gary
> *


 about a hunnit diffunt ways !! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 12 2010, 08:40 PM~16272164
> *MARCH????,2010            FULLHOUSE C.C. SHOW
> 
> MAY 2ND, 2010            CINCO DE MAYO SHOW OLIVE GARDEN YAKIMA
> ...


good looking line up


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the last chehalis

damn i miss this show...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 18 2010, 12:12 AM~16323790
> *the last chehalis
> 
> damn i miss this show...
> *



i don't think we've "ever" seen Bigg T backpedal so fast huh !!!

killer memories from Chehalis fo' sho' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

I WILL TRY TO PUT SOMTIN" TOGETHER( BADASS HOP) BETWEEN THE ROLLERZ ONLY SHOWS DATES ON JULY IN HILLSBORO 3RD SATURDAY OF JULY FOR SURE!! I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jan 18 2010, 07:06 PM~16331213
> *I WILL TRY TO PUT SOMTIN" TOGETHER( BADASS HOP) BETWEEN THE  ROLLERZ ONLY SHOWS DATES ON JULY IN HILLSBORO 3RD SATURDAY OF JULY FOR SURE!! I'LL KEEP YOU POSTED!
> *


JULY 24TH ON SATURDAY THIS TIME!!NOT SUNDAY!! :wow:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## OGUNLIMITED (May 13, 2009)

SUNDAY JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR CLUB CAR SHOW @ SANDPIONT NAVEL BASE


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Jan 20 2010, 04:46 PM~16354453
> *SUNDAY JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR CLUB CAR SHOW @ SANDPIONT NAVEL BASE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUNLIMITED_@Jan 20 2010, 04:46 PM~16354453
> *SUNDAY JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR CLUB CAR SHOW @ SANDPIONT NAVEL BASE
> *


LOWCOS YAKIMA WILL BE THERE FOR SURE  BIG TONE AND TANNA ARE BUYING BUCKETS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jan 20 2010, 11:36 PM~16360623
> *LOWCOS YAKIMA WILL BE THERE FOR SURE  BIG TONE AND TANNA ARE BUYING BUCKETS :biggrin:
> *


I got your bucket you find my dimonds yet


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 31 2009, 06:33 PM~16148760
> *JUULY 31ST, 2010        ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE
> 
> AUGUST**                  LOWCOS SPOKANE LOWRIDER BBQ
> ...



DATE HAS CHANGED IT WILL B IN JULY BUT WE'LL LET EVERYBODY KNOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 31 2009, 06:33 PM~16148760
> *
> MARCH????,2010             FULLHOUSE C.C. SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 21 2010, 09:53 PM~16371840
> *DATE HAS CHANGED IT WILL B IN JULY BUT WE'LL LET EVERYBODY KNOW THIS WEEKEND
> *


JULY 11TH, 2010 SHOWTIME SEATTLE 2nd ANNUAL NW PREMIER
CARSHOW


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jan 12 2010, 08:40 PM~16272164
> *MARCH????,2010            FULLHOUSE C.C. SHOW
> 
> 
> ...




The Moses Show has been moved to June 27th</span>


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

SEATOWN'S FINEST WILL BE AT SANDPOINT FOR SURE!!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

i see you Shayne, wut it dew !!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> *
> *


*
MARCH????,2010 FULLHOUSE C.C. SHOW

APRIL 24TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER SHOW & SHINE

MAY 2ND, 2010 CINCO DE MAYO SHOW OLIVE GARDEN YAKIMA

MAY 9TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS SPOKANE WA, GLASS ON THE GRASS 
SHOW & SHINE

MAY????, 2010 SEWARD PARK

JUNE 27TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS MOSES LAKE LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW

JUNE END??, 2010 UCE PORTLAND BBQ

JULY 11TH, 2010 SHOWTIME SEATTLE 2nd ANNUAL NW PREMIER
CARSHOW

JULY 31ST, 2010 ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE

AUGUST** LOWCOS SPOKANE LOWRIDER BBQ

AUGUST** LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER FULLBRITE 
CUSTOM CAR SHOW

[/quote]

*


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

wut it dew Rider


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

when are we going to start getting Seattle cracking again??


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: 




> MARCH????,2010 FULLHOUSE C.C. SHOW
> 
> APRIL 24TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER SHOW & SHINE
> 
> ...




[/i][/font][/b]
[/quote]


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

DID EVERY ONE SEE THE CHANGE OF DATE ON MOSES LAKE? 




> MARCH????,2010 FULLHOUSE C.C. SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[/i][/font][/b]
[/quote]


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*June 27th is the new date for moses lake*


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Jan 23 2010, 11:41 AM~16385603
> *when are we going to start getting Seattle cracking again??
> *


we ready!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> MARCH????,2010 FULLHOUSE C.C. SHOW
> 
> APRIL 24TH, 2010 ** LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER SHOW & SHINE
> 
> ...




[/i][/font][/b]
[/quote]


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

SEWARD PARK WILL BE MONDAY MEMORIAL DAY MAY 31,2010 :nicoderm:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Jan 5 2010, 08:02 PM~16196034
> *TRI-CITIES ROLLERZ ONLY WILL BE THROWING A SHOWTHIS SUMMER  :0  :cheesy:   TBA
> *


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

2010 CAR SHOWS


*MARCH? FULLHOUSE CC SHOW

APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"

MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

MAY 9TH LOWCOS GLASS ON THA GRASS SHOW N SHINE "SPOKANE"

MAY 15TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"

MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM"

MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"

JUNE? UCE BBQ "PORTLAND"

JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"

JUNE 27TH LOWCO'S MOSSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSSES LAKE"

JULY? ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATE COMING SOON "SEATTLE"

JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVEL BASE "SEATTLE" 

JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS "TRI CITIES"

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ

AUGUST? LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"*


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

DAMN SEATTLE N YAKIMA PUTTING IT DOWN THS SUMMER :thumbsup:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 23 2010, 08:03 PM~16389173
> *          2010 CAR SHOWS
> MARCH? FULLHOUSE CC SHOW
> 
> ...


Coming up faster than you think :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Jan 23 2010, 08:03 PM~16389173
> *          2010 CAR SHOWS
> MARCH? FULLHOUSE CC SHOW
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB IS HAVING ANOTHER SHOW/SHINE AND HOP. YOU GUYS KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN,REAL STREET HOP ACTION THE WHOLE 9 YARDS.
BEST OF TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.WORKING THE DATE OUT. TBA LOOK TOWARD END OF SUMMER.


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 25 2010, 10:20 PM~16411136
> *INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB IS HAVING ANOTHER SHOW/SHINE AND HOP. YOU GUYS KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN,REAL STREET HOP ACTION THE WHOLE 9 YARDS.
> BEST OF TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.WORKING THE DATE OUT. TBA LOOK TOWARD END OF SUMMER.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 25 2010, 10:20 PM~16411136
> *INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB IS HAVING ANOTHER SHOW/SHINE AND HOP. YOU GUYS KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN,REAL STREET HOP ACTION THE WHOLE 9 YARDS.
> BEST OF TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.WORKING THE DATE OUT. TBA LOOK TOWARD END OF SUMMER.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Jan 18 2010, 08:40 AM~16324981
> *i don't think we've "ever" seen Bigg T backpedal so fast huh !!!
> 
> killer memories from Chehalis fo' sho'  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


many good memories... first show i drove my olds too,shit i had just got it goin just like a month max before that,i was soo proud of that car,im laughin because folks thought i was nuts


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jan 25 2010, 08:20 PM~16411136
> *INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB IS HAVING ANOTHER SHOW/SHINE AND HOP. YOU GUYS KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN,REAL STREET HOP ACTION THE WHOLE 9 YARDS.
> BEST OF TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.WORKING THE DATE OUT. TBA LOOK TOWARD END OF SUMMER.
> *



NICE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

"NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN' BOUT" !!!!

WUT IT DEW KILLA


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

PURO LOCOS HILLSBORO CHAPTER PICNIC/ FUNDRAISER IS GUNNA IN JUNE IN HILLSBORO (date tba)

PURO LOCOS EUGENE CHAPTER PICNIC IS GUNNA BE ON JULY 17 IN EUGENE

PURO LOCOS SALEM CHAPTER PICNIC/ FUNDRAISER IS GUNNA BE IN AUGUST IN SALEM (date tba)

PURO LOCOS WASHTINGTON CHAPER PICNIC IS GUNNA BE IN AUGUST IN LONGVIEW WA (date tba)


HOPE TO SEE ALL THE RIDERZ THERE.....


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*The Spokane Auto Boat Speed Show is 40 + year old show. It has 400 of the nations sickest cars, trucks, and boats. From million dollar show cars to million dollar boats, it has it all. The lowrider scene at this event is ridiculous. We are taking sign ups for guaranteed spots in the hop. Only sign up if you are coming to hop. There will be major magazine coverage and special guests. The hop is on Saturday. We would like to have a few show cars enter as well. Grumpy from Lowcos is the contact for the hop contest. Please feel free to call him @ 509-270-6777. There will be 3 classes and 3 entries only per class. Single, double, and radical. The rules will be enforced by the Lowcos crew as they are out closest resource. The quality of this show is by far the best show cars in the country and we would like you to attend. Please feel free to visit out website @ www.spokaneautoboatspeedshow2010.com 

*

Sign up

single pump

1.
2.
3.

double pump
1.
2.
3.

radical
1.
2.
3.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jan 26 2010, 11:47 PM~16425583
> *
> *


 2010 CAR SHOWS
*

MARCH? FULLHOUSE CC SHOW

APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"

MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

MAY 9TH LOWCOS GLASS ON THA GRASS SHOW N SHINE "SPOKANE"

MAY 15TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"

MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM"

MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"

JUNE? UCE BBQ "PORTLAND"

JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"

JUNE 27TH LOWCO'S MOSSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSSES LAKE"

JULY? ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATE COMING SOON "SEATTLE"

JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE" 

JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS "TRI CITIES"

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ

AUGUST? LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"*


Kennys Bday saturday all strippers on him :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2010, 12:46 AM~16413458
> *many good memories... first show i drove my olds too,shit i had just got it goin just like a month max before that,i was soo proud of that car,im laughin because folks thought i was nuts
> *


that was not the last chehalis though,the one before,and the last one i was able to bring my brothers blazer into the show to post up next to mikes blazer,talk about both worlds parked next to eachother,minitruck and traditional.. damn i wish i woulda got more pics that day.. prolly thee only show my brothers will ever see.. :uh:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

YAKIMA SHOW&SHINE IS ON MAY 15TH


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 27 2010, 10:57 PM~16436443
> *          2010 CAR SHOWS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>IN CASE YOU GUYS FORGOT THERE WAS A HOP.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jan 28 2010, 08:11 PM~16445497
> *YAKIMA SHOW&SHINE IS ON MAY 15TH
> *


Yeah what he said.............


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> *AUGUST 1st MAJESTICS PORTLAND PICNIC\HOP :biggrin: *</span>


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

Aug,1st Majestics Portland...
:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jan 30 2010, 12:45 PM~16461410
> *Aug,1st Majestics Portland...
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 27 2010, 11:57 PM~16436443
> *MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY  "SEATTLE"</span>JUNE? UCE BBQ "PORTLAND"
> 
> JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
> ...


 diamound?


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

*JULY 17TH 2010 (SATURDAY) PURO LOCOS EUGENE CHAPTER WILL BE HAVING A BBQ,,THE DATE IS SET AND SO IS THE LOCATION,,STAY TUNED FOR MORE INFO AND FLYERS*


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jan 30 2010, 12:45 PM~16461410
> *Aug,1st Majestics Portland...
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Jan 30 2010, 12:45 PM~16461410
> *Aug,1st Majestics Portland...
> :biggrin:
> *


Show? bbg? hop? same spot as last year??


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 30 2010, 04:40 PM~16462024
> *Show? bbg? hop? same spot as last year??
> *


Will post up all the info soon


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jan 30 2010, 03:14 PM~16462175
> *Will post up all the info soon
> *


Coo


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jan 30 2010, 10:10 AM~16460602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

Good time last year, will be there is year *


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Feb 1 2010, 09:00 AM~16475724
> *Good time last year, will be there is year
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Feb 1 2010, 08:44 AM~16475922
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


we will be there too looking for that 64.
WE HAVE SOME SURPRISES TOO. :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*AUGUST 1st MAJESTICS PORTLAND PICNIC\HOP :biggrin: *</span>
[/quote]
this is good line up


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2010, 10:52 AM~16476427
> *we will be there too looking for that 64.
> WE HAVE SOME SURPRISES TOO. :0
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Feb 1 2010, 12:44 PM~16478212
> *:biggrin:
> *


already letting the secrets out huh ?

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2010, 08:52 AM~16476427
> *we will be there too looking for that 64.
> WE HAVE SOME SURPRISES TOO. :0
> *



"dat's what i'm talkin' bout" !!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 1 2010, 03:31 PM~16478586
> *already letting the secrets out huh ?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


What secrets? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Feb 1 2010, 01:44 PM~16478212
> *:biggrin:
> *


  that was a good move homie. impalas are the shit.


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Feb 1 2010, 06:49 PM~16481958
> *What secrets? :biggrin:
> *


nada,,, :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 27 2010, 10:57 PM~16436443
> *          2010 CAR SHOWS
> 
> 
> ...


are all the shows in washington or what are there any in oregon ? new to area not sure where its going down


----------



## el_red_rooster (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 1 2010, 08:52 AM~16476427
> *we will be there too looking for that 64.
> WE HAVE SOME SURPRISES TOO. :0
> *



damm i was not going to come out and play this year...but maybe now i am :nicoderm:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by el_red_rooster_@Feb 2 2010, 10:58 AM~16488357
> *damm i was not going to come out and play this year...but maybe now i am :nicoderm:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :wave: manuel you will never give up


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Feb 2 2010, 09:14 AM~16487547
> *are all the shows in washington or what are there any in oregon ? new to area not sure where its going down*


Aug 1st Portland Majestics :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el_red_rooster_@Feb 2 2010, 10:58 AM~16488357
> *damm i was not going to come out and play this year...but maybe now i am :nicoderm:
> *


LETS DO THIS SHIT HOMIE.DONT SET OUT. LETS BANG THESE BUMPERS.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Feb 1 2010, 03:31 PM~16478586
> *already letting the secrets out huh ?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 it ain't no secrets the only secret is...............double,single,radical?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 2 2010, 10:01 PM~16495173
> *it ain't no secrets the only secret is...............double,single,radical?
> *


I HEARD it is all 3 :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 2 2010, 11:01 PM~16495173
> *it ain't no secrets the only secret is...............double,single,radical?
> *


dancer too?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 2 2010, 10:01 PM~16495173
> *it ain't no secrets the only secret is...............double,single,radical?
> *


 :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 26 2010, 10:33 AM~16415762
> *The Spokane Auto Boat Speed Show is 40 + year old show.  It has 400 of the nations sickest cars, trucks, and boats.  From million dollar show cars to million dollar boats, it has it all.  The lowrider scene at this event is ridiculous.  We are taking sign ups for guaranteed spots in the hop.  Only sign up if you are coming to hop.  There will be major magazine coverage and special guests.  The hop is on Saturday.  We would like to have a few show cars  enter as well.  Grumpy from Lowcos is the contact for the hop contest.  Please feel free to call him @ 509-270-6777.  There will be 3 classes and 3 entries only per class.  Single, double, and radical.  The rules will be enforced by the Lowcos crew as they are out closest resource.  The quality of this show is by far the best show cars in the country and we would like you to attend.  Please feel free to visit out website @ www.spokaneautoboatspeedshow2010.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> *AUGUST 1st MAJESTICS PORTLAND PICNIC\HOP :biggrin: *</span>


this is good line up
[/quote]


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jan 27 2010, 10:57 PM~16436443
> *           2010 CAR SHOWS
> 
> 
> ...


SUMMERS GUNNA BE :loco: BUSY


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Feb 3 2010, 04:00 PM~16501758
> *SUMMERS GUNNA BE  :loco: BUSY
> *



sure is


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 3 2010, 01:34 AM~16496830
> *dancer too?
> *


 :twak:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Feb 4 2010, 07:20 PM~16514800
> *:twak:
> *


 just keep'n them gues'n.lol. :twak: :twak:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 4 2010, 07:41 PM~16514974
> *just keep'n them gues'n.lol. :twak:  :twak:
> *


your all wrong its gonna be a tripple pump :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

dat ***** Shayne's known foe' his "tripple doubles" !!!
:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Feb 4 2010, 07:44 PM~16515001
> *your all wrong its gonna be a tripple pump  :biggrin:
> *


i really do't care if it's a old ass tommy lift pump.you got a car lets ride. :worship: :worship: it's a impala.......not my favorite year but fuck it. :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 4 2010, 07:20 PM~16515344
> *dat ***** Shayne's known foe' his "tripple doubles" !!!
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Yea tripple double taping the bumper :biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 4 2010, 08:33 PM~16515443
> *i really do't care if it's a old ass tommy lift pump.you got a car lets ride. :worship:  :worship: it's a impala.......not my favorite year but fuck it. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> this is good line up


[/quote]
DONT MOTHER FUCKEN FORGET ABOUT THA SHOW IM HAVING IN LATE JULY OR SECOND SAT OF AUGUST AT SHUTE PARK IN HILLSBORO,,ANOTHER BAD ASS HOP! BRING OUT THOS MOTHA FUCKEN BUMPER SMMAS CARS!! :wow:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> this is good line up


[/quote]
DONT MOTHER FUCKEN FORGET ABOUT THA SHOW IM HAVING IN LATE JULY OR SECOND SAT OF AUGUST AT SHUTE PARK IN HILLSBORO,,ANOTHER BAD ASS HOP! BRING OUT THOS MOTHA FUCKEN BUMPER SMMAS CARS!! :wow

THATS RITE!! THE KING OF THE NORTHWEST IS BACK!! TAKE HOME THE BEST OF THE NORTHWEST TITTLE HOME!!
GETTING BETTER EVERY YEAR! WILL LET YOU ALL KNOW ABOUT THE DATE! BUT IS ON!! :cheesy: TAKE A LOOK ON YOU TUBE SHUTE PARK HOP!

DAMMIT ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO UP LOADED IN HERE! IM HALF ASLEEP RITE NOW!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*AUGUST 1st MAJESTICS PORTLAND PICNIC\HOP  :biggrin: *</span>


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:wow:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:cheesy: :wow: DONT MOTHER FUCKEN FORGET ABOUT THA SHOW IM HAVING IN LATE JULY OR SECOND SAT OF AUGUST AT SHUTE PARK IN HILLSBORO,,ANOTHER BAD ASS HOP! BRING OUT THOS MOTHA FUCKEN BUMPER SMMAS CARS!! :wow

THATS RITE!! THE KING OF THE NORTHWEST IS BACK!! TAKE HOME THE BEST OF THE NORTHWEST TITTLE HOME!!
GETTING BETTER EVERY YEAR! WILL LET YOU ALL KNOW ABOUT THE DATE! BUT IS ON!! :cheesy: TAKE A LOOK ON YOU TUBE SHUTE PARK HOP!

DAMMIT ANY ONE KNOW HOW TO UP LOADED IN HERE! IM HALF ASLEEP RITE NOW!
[/quote]
 :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 10 2010, 07:45 PM~16576941
> *
> *


whassup slacker? :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 11 2010, 06:10 AM~16580760
> *whassup slacker? :biggrin:
> *


sup! ive just been saving up every dollar i can. the lak is about to get a make-over. i dont think it will be fully done by this summer. but some of it will. i got BIG plans. i want to be on the cover of LRM by 2011. not just a page, i want the COVER


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 11 2010, 01:49 PM~16584723
> *sup! ive just been saving up every dollar i can. the lak is about to get a make-over. i dont think it will be fully done by this summer. but some of it will. i got BIG plans. i want to be on the cover of LRM by 2011. not just a page, i want the COVER
> *



Better spend some time in Cali  or Las Vegas


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

wut it dew "PLATNUMB" member !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

sup Mike!!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 3 2010, 01:36 PM~16500125
> *
> *


diamong the blazerz a radical loco   
do u got sumting up the sleeve playboy :biggrin: 

i might have a toy that kan cum out n play


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 11 2010, 04:24 PM~16585637
> *Better spend some time in Cali  or Las Vegas
> *


i plan on it 
theres another reason to save up. :biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

TOMAS, no maybe's in o'10 loco, its either u do or u don't!!!bring it out...WUT-IT-DEW- :biggrin: 'MAJESTICS' did it BIG in '09' were coming out even harder in '10' CITY 2 CITY,STATE 2 STATE!!! "M LYFE" :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mufasaJR87_@Feb 11 2010, 09:03 PM~16589228
> *diamong the blazerz a radical loco
> do u got sumting up the sleeve playboy :biggrin:
> 
> ...



you call it whatever you want Kandy and Chrome ??

"COME SEE ME"


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

we cool bro, don't let other people put words in your mouth.

remember when me and Mike "gave you " 
some of the winnings just for tryin'????? 

ok then, you see its not about the money, or what you want to call it, its about putting it down for your set without picking shit apart all the time !!

i love ya Tomas alright, so when you guys got something 
you can actually drive down the road, and still call it a radical, then you know where im at , cool ??


a truck, is a truck, is a truck, so call it whatever you want alright :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 12 2010, 03:46 AM~16591396
> *we cool bro, don't let other people put words in your mouth.
> 
> remember when me and Mike "gave you "
> ...



  

:drama: :drama:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 12 2010, 03:46 AM~16591396
> *we cool bro, don't let other people put words in your mouth.
> 
> remember when me and Mike "gave you "
> ...



mike no disrespect...but of all the shows that i have been to i have never seen you drive your blazer..maybe block to block...but you towed that blazer to the hillsboro shows....but hey your doing what your doing so its all good.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

"i love ya Tomas alright, so when you guys got something 
you can actually drive down the road, and still call it a radical, then you know where im at , cool ??"


THIS IS BETWEEN YOU AND TOMAS...BUT WHEN YOU STATED YOU GUYS..THEN ITS THE CLUB..AND TRUST ME WE GOT SOMETHING THAT WILL DRIVE DOWN TO WHERE YOU ARE AT AND HOP YOU AND THEN DRIVE BACK...LIKE I SAID THIS IS BETWEEN YOU AND TOMAS...


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

4 the record 'D' Mike drove to ur show last year, but 2 exits b-4 the SHUTE park exit his drive line blew out...our club "BIG M"pushed the 'BUMPER SMASHER' (BLAZER) on to Shane's trailer got to ur show took 1st place in the hop went home and the truck was out on the streets that next weekend...NOT TALKING SHIT/OR DISRESPECT just talking real shyt... :thumbsup: we all role our ryde's, no trailer queens here...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 12 2010, 08:37 AM~16592539
> *mike no disrespect...but of all the shows that i have been to i have never seen you drive your blazer..maybe block to block...but you towed that blazer to the hillsboro shows....but hey your doing what your doing so its all good.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



me and Tomas are totally cool with each other,
he knows this already we've talked plenty of times !!

and i show respect for "ALL"the Puro Locos, we all already know this too !!

but my truck only goes on a trailer for one reason, and one reason only,
and thats for in case i break something !!! no more, no less, thats it !!

i didn't spend $3,900 on a motor rebuild so i can tow it around, ya know ???

theres not even 10,000 miles on the running gear of the Blazer !! seriously !!


and the only reason the driveline fell out on me, is because it was a brand new driveline, i was talking about it on here for "days" before that show, the guy didn't put the clipps, or whatever they put on the u-joint to hold the capps on,
but my dumb-ass installed it anyways, then hit the freeway !!!

but i'll say this much, if "ANYBODY" wants to go for a ride,

" I WILL HIT THE FREEWAY, DO 70mph, AND HOPP IT 60+inches" !!!!

just to prove my point ! :wow: :wow: :wow: 


i do it all the time, believe me !! :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

oh ya, and i dew it with "front brakes only" !!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 12 2010, 10:04 AM~16593346
> *:thumbsup:
> *



wut it dew T :biggrin: 

thanks for grabbin' my back ***** !!  

"again" :happysad:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 11 2010, 10:46 PM~16590214
> *i plan on it
> theres another reason to save up. :biggrin:
> *



good luck homie.. look forward to seein you out there!!


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 12 2010, 10:28 AM~16593003
> *  but i'll say this much, if "ANYBODY" wants to go for a ride,
> 
> " I WILL HIT THE FREEWAY, DO 70mph, AND HOPP IT 60+inches" !!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: im down for that! next time i see you, i'll ask


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 12 2010, 03:25 PM~16595337
> *:biggrin:  im down for that! next time i see you, i'll ask
> *


Uh rollercoaster ride $20 pay me :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 12 2010, 02:42 PM~16595452
> *Uh rollercoaster ride $20 pay me :biggrin:
> *



Shayne bit his tongue once, remember my ***** ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

on our way back from that "MINITRUCK SHOW" ???
"D.O.A." (drop on arrival) ??
that air ride dude tried noseing up to me and shit !!
not "realizing who we were" remember ??
rolling fully locked up following Paul and Brandy home,

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










oops, sorry Shayne !! :uh: :uh: :uh: 

i said Shayne, and Minitruck, in the same sentence !!!
DAMN !! thats a $500 fine, shit ! :cheesy: 

:happysad: :happysad: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

lol yea you deserve a :twak: :twak:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

:biggrin: 

sad but true *****, sad but true !!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 12 2010, 02:25 PM~16595337
> *:biggrin:  im down for that! next time i see you, i'll ask
> *



bring a "mouth piece", and a "neck brace", cuz i ain't playin' !!!

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:drama: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 12 2010, 07:16 PM~16597197
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


dame return from the dead :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 12 2010, 06:16 PM~16597197
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



wut it dew homie, wut it dew !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 12 2010, 05:40 PM~16596377
> *bring a "mouth piece", and a "neck brace", cuz i ain't playin' !!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: lol koo' im ready for it.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 12 2010, 07:49 PM~16597446
> *wut it dew homie, wut it dew !!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i remember a few years ago my homie switchman gas hopped that blazer and hit bumper, and shayne was back there yelling,you guys couldnt believe it.i got tapes.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 12 2010, 11:04 AM~16593346
> *:thumbsup:
> *


your shit better work. all this shit you yappin you beeta not be doin 40 or 50 inches. :happysad:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: I'll be their with my cars, wheater my shit does 40 or 50+ or I chip out, I ain't scared... :biggrin: I just hope you all come out and role in 2010... :thumbsup:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

FULLBRIGHT PARK IN YAKIMA AUGUST 28TH!!! LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 12 2010, 07:53 PM~16597994
> *i remember a few years ago my homie switchman gas hopped that blazer and hit bumper, and shayne was back there yelling,you guys couldnt believe it.i got tapes.
> *



"GOODTIMES" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 12 2010, 11:46 PM~16599510
> *:thumbsup: I'll be their with my cars, wheater my shit does 40 or 50+ or I chip out, I ain't scared... :biggrin: I just hope you all come out and role in 2010... :thumbsup:
> *


YOU HOPE NOW THAT WE COME OUT? BOY WEVE BEEN RUNNING THIS AREA FOR YEARS. YOUR GONNA GET YOUR WISH,1000 TIMES OVER.
WE WENT TO 1 HOP LAST YEAR AND SHUT IT DOWN. YOUR VISION WILL BECOME CLEAR AGAIN AND YOU WILL REALIZE YOU FUCT UP. AND WHOS SCARED??


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 13 2010, 07:36 AM~16600686
> *"GOODTIMES"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR, WHAT IT DO D.MIKE


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 09:10 AM~16601154
> *YOU HOPE NOW THAT WE COME OUT? BOY WEVE BEEN RUNNING THIS AREA FOR YEARS. YOUR GONNA GET YOUR WISH,1000 TIMES OVER.
> WE WENT TO 1 HOP LAST YEAR AND SHUT IT DOWN. YOUR VISION WILL BECOME CLEAR AGAIN AND YOU WILL REALIZE YOU FUCT UP. AND WHOS SCARED??
> *


come bro keep it real how did you guys shut it down yea switch won his class But so did i. This hopping shit is so old now it is time to lowride and have fun.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 AM~16601433
> *come bro keep it real how did you guys shut it down yea switch won his class But so did i. This hopping shit is so old now it is time to lowride and have fun.
> *


WHAT BOY YOU WOULDNT EVEN UNLOAD YOUR SHIT OFF THE TRAILER.STOP IT. YOU MORE SQUARE THAN A SALTINE CRACKER.
DONT GET ME STARTED HOMIE,YOU A GOOF BALL AND ALWAYS HAVE BEEN.WE REAL RIDAZ OVER HERE. KEEP TRYING THOUGH. I ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL,LOOK AT MY SMALL TIRES. :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 09:57 AM~16601433
> *come bro keep it real how did you guys shut it down yea switch won his class But so did i. This hopping shit is so old now it is time to lowride and have fun.
> *


BEFORE NINOS FRAME BROKE YOU WAS CRYING ABOUT CLASSES AND ALLKINDS OF SHIT.YOU KNOW YOU CANT SEE ME,BETTER GET ON THE PHONE AND CALL SOMEMORE PEOPLE UP.


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

woow, slow down killa, yea uve put it down in recent years,BIG props but besides BILLY'S show last year we ain't seen the I out in a while...like I said summer is right around the corner...It's time to LOWRIDE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 13 2010, 03:26 PM~16603299
> *woow, slow down killa, yea uve put it down in recent years,BIG props but besides BILLY'S show last year we ain't seen the I out in a while...like I said summer is right around the corner...It's time to LOWRIDE
> *


SLOW ME DOWN WHEN YOU SEE ME HOW ABOUT THAT.LIKE YOU SAID? WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU?? STEP IN THE PIT WITH YOUR OWN CAR UNTIL THEN SHUT YOUR HOLE AND KNOW YOUR ROLL,NERDBOY.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 13 2010, 03:26 PM~16603299
> *woow, slow down killa, yea uve put it down in recent years,BIG props but besides BILLY'S show last year we ain't seen the I out in a while...like I said summer is right around the corner...It's time to LOWRIDE
> *


SO YOU THOUGHT THE INDIVIDUALS RETIRED OR WHAT BOY? IM MASHING YOU FOOLS OUT UNTIL DADDY COMES AND THEN IM GONNA MASH HIM OUT TOO. I HAVE IMPALAS BOY.GROWN MAN SHIT.WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS NEED TO GIANT SIZE THAT ORDER LIKE RIGHT NOW.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 13 2010, 03:26 PM~16603299
> *woow, slow down killa, yea uve put it down in recent years,BIG props but besides BILLY'S show last year we ain't seen the I out in a while...like I said summer is right around the corner...It's time to LOWRIDE
> *


GO PUMP SOME GAS.MADE MORE THIS WEEK THAN YOU DID THE WHOLE MONTH. HOW THE FUCK YOU GONNA BEAT ME??


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 04:28 PM~16603312
> *SLOW ME DOWN WHEN YOU SEE ME HOW ABOUT THAT.LIKE YOU SAID? WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU?? STEP IN THE PIT WITH YOUR OWN CAR UNTIL THEN SHUT YOUR HOLE AND KNOW YOUR ROLL,NERDBOY.
> *


fuck it welcome back...........this year is going to be good...........man the big M battles in my own backyard. :drama: :drama: do't need to go to cali to see this shit.ryder better get your dvd's ready time to make some tapes.


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

LMAO, GOOD SHYT!!! :drama: :drama: :drama: We don't need our out of STATE MEMBERS 2 COME DOWN TO HANDLE OUR SHYT...WE ARE THE "M" :biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

NICE, when u guys come out just make sure u bring YOUR car...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 13 2010, 03:36 PM~16603362
> *LMAO, GOOD SHYT!!! :drama:  :drama:  :drama: We don't need our out of STATE MEMBERS 2 COME DOWN TO HANDLE OUR SHYT...WE ARE THE "M" :biggrin:
> *


ok homie,i got you. we will soon see.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 13 2010, 03:36 PM~16603359
> *fuck it welcome back...........this year is going to be good...........man the big M  battles in my own backyard. :drama:  :drama: do't need to go to cali to see this shit.ryder better get your dvd's ready time to make some tapes.
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW HOW WE DO IT T,I HIT HOMERUNS EVERY TIME IM UP TO BAT.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 03:19 PM~16603261
> *WHAT BOY YOU WOULDNT EVEN UNLOAD YOUR SHIT OFF THE TRAILER.STOP IT. YOU MORE SQUARE THAN A SALTINE CRACKER.
> DONT GET ME STARTED HOMIE,YOU A GOOF BALL AND ALWAYS HAVE BEEN.WE REAL RIDAZ OVER HERE. KEEP TRYING THOUGH. I ALWAYS KEEP IT REAL,LOOK AT MY SMALL TIRES. :wow:
> *


dog i didnt even own the car than i just took it there cause i knew it was another 500 in my pocket and i wanted to rep. my shit dont have big tires and never will. I have been a real rider since i got in i have never seen you on the streets driving anything.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 03:21 PM~16603273
> *BEFORE NINOS FRAME BROKE YOU WAS CRYING ABOUT CLASSES AND ALLKINDS OF SHIT.YOU KNOW YOU CANT SEE ME,BETTER GET ON THE PHONE AND CALL SOMEMORE PEOPLE UP.
> *


Ninos car didnt have shit on my car and everyone know that.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 03:30 PM~16603327
> *SO YOU THOUGHT THE INDIVIDUALS RETIRED OR WHAT BOY? IM MASHING YOU FOOLS OUT UNTIL DADDY COMES AND THEN IM GONNA MASH HIM OUT TOO. I HAVE IMPALAS BOY.GROWN MAN SHIT.WE WILL SEE YOU GUYS NEED TO GIANT SIZE THAT ORDER LIKE RIGHT NOW.
> *


We got chevys too :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 04:45 PM~16603751
> *dog i didnt even own the car than i just took it there cause i knew it was another 500 in my pocket and i wanted to rep. my shit dont have big tires and never will. I have been a real rider since i got in i have never seen you on the streets driving anything.
> *


YOU WERENT AROUND IN THE 90'S BOY I RODE DAILY FROM92-99 ASK ALL THE OG IN THE HOOD,WHERE IM FROM. ALL KINDS OF GLASSHOUSES AND CADILLACS.RIDING DAYTONS WHEN CATS WAS GETTING SMOKED FOR THEM. WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT FAST TRIP ON MLK IN THE 90'S NOTHING YOU NEW BOOTY BITCH.SCARY LITTLE BITCH.NOW I JUST HOP CARS,BECAUSE ITS WHAT I WANNA DO, AND I DO WHAT I WANT. MAYBE THATS WHY YOU WERE FOLLOWING US AROUND LIKE A LOST PUPPY DOG FOR AWHILE THERE. STAY IN THE SUBURBS WHERE YOUR FROM.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 04:47 PM~16603758
> *Ninos car didnt have shit on my car and everyone know that.
> *


OUT HOPPED YOUR SHIT. AND THATS WHEN THE EXCUSES CAME.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 04:53 PM~16603797
> *YOU WERENT AROUND IN THE 90'S BOY I RODE DAILY FROM92-99 ASK ALL THE OG IN THE HOOD,WHERE IM FROM. ALL KINDS OF GLASSHOUSES AND CADILLACS.RIDING DAYTONS WHEN CATS WAS GETTING SMOKED FOR THEM. WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT FAST TRIP ON MLK IN THE 90'S NOTHING YOU NEW BOOTY BITCH.SCARY LITTLE BITCH.NOW I JUST HOP CARS,BECAUSE ITS WHAT I WANNA DO, AND I DO WHAT I WANT. MAYBE THATS WHY YOU WERE FOLLOWING US AROUND LIKE A LOST PUPPY DOG FOR AWHILE THERE. STAY IN THE SUBURBS WHERE YOUR FROM.
> *


I never followed you at all :uh:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 04:48 PM~16603765
> *We got chevys too :biggrin:
> *


YOU BOUGHT CHEVIES, WE BUILD CHEVIES.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 04:54 PM~16603802
> *OUT HOPPED YOUR SHIT. AND THATS WHEN THE EXCUSES CAME.
> *


How you never showed up and i gave you to chances


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 04:55 PM~16603810
> *I never followed you at all  :uh:
> *


YOU MEAN YOU WERENT ACKNOWLEDGED.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 04:56 PM~16603816
> *YOU BOUGHT CHEVIES, WE BUILD CHEVIES.
> *


I didnt buy shit i build mine. :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 03:53 PM~16603797
> *YOU WERENT AROUND IN THE 90'S BOY I RODE DAILY FROM92-99 ASK ALL THE OG IN THE HOOD,WHERE IM FROM. ALL KINDS OF GLASSHOUSES AND CADILLACS.RIDING DAYTONS WHEN CATS WAS GETTING SMOKED FOR THEM. WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT FAST TRIP ON MLK IN THE 90'S NOTHING YOU NEW BOOTY BITCH.SCARY LITTLE BITCH.NOW I JUST HOP CARS,BECAUSE ITS WHAT I WANNA DO, AND I DO WHAT I WANT. MAYBE THATS WHY YOU WERE FOLLOWING US AROUND LIKE A LOST PUPPY DOG FOR AWHILE THERE. STAY IN THE SUBURBS WHERE YOUR FROM.
> *


iwas hoppin in the late 80s :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 04:56 PM~16603820
> *How you never showed up and i gave you to chances
> 
> *


WOW,THATS NOTHING.MY 64 DID 82 INCHES 4 YEARS AGO AND YOUR BAMMER CUTLASS DID 40. AT MY SHOP ON MY STICK. SUCK IT UP BITCH.
MILESTONES AND LIGHT YEARS AHEAD OF YOU.
SEE IM A G OFF THE STREET CORNER AND YOUR A GUPPY SUBURBIAN BITCH.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 04:57 PM~16603825
> *I didnt buy shit i build mine.  :biggrin:
> *


IM WAITING...........


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Your club not the only one growing :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 13 2010, 04:59 PM~16603841
> *iwas hoppin in the late 80s    :biggrin:
> *


I DONT KNOW WHEN BUT ITS BEEN A LONG TIME.
TELL THIS DUDE SOMETHING.WHERE WAS HE WHEN MARIO HAD THE SHOP OFF LOMBARD? STILL SHITTING IN HIS DIAPER.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 04:59 PM~16603842
> *WOW,THATS NOTHING.MY 64 DID 82 INCHES 4 YEARS AGO AND YOUR BAMMER CUTLASS DID 40. AT MY SHOP ON MY STICK. SUCK IT UP BITCH.
> MILESTONES AND LIGHT YEARS AHEAD OF YOU.
> SEE IM A G OFF THE STREET CORNER AND YOUR A GUPPY SUBURBIAN BITCH.
> *


The first year the car came out did 50" and that was 4 years ago when you were last out. My car was doin 60's plus in the pit and on the freeway with stock locations.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 04:01 PM~16603853
> *I DONT KNOW WHEN BUT ITS BEEN A LONG TIME.
> TELL THIS DUDE SOMETHING.WHERE WAS HE WHEN MARIO HAD THE SHOP OFF LOMBARD? STILL SHITTING IN HIS DIAPER.
> *


on the real.WHEN WE HAD THE SHOP...SHANE WASENT EVEN BORN..


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 05:00 PM~16603844
> *Your club not the only one growing  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 SHIT ME MYSELF AND I COULD WRAP YOU UP. WE DONT NEED TO BE DEEP.
POCOS PERO LOCOS. AND I LIKE IT LIKE THAT.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 13 2010, 05:03 PM~16603862
> *on the real.WHEN WE HAD THE SHOP...SHANE WASENT EVEN BORN..
> *


Hey that is coo yea im young i dont care :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 13 2010, 05:03 PM~16603862
> *on the real.WHEN WE HAD THE SHOP...SHANE WASENT EVEN BORN..
> *


I KNOW THAT, YOU KNOW THAT BUT HE DONT,BECAUSE HE WASNT AROUND.I GOT PICTURES FROM BACK THEN AND MY RIDES. ANYHOW WHAT IT DO HOMIE,YOU DONE WITH THAT DROP? WHERE THE FUCK YOU BEEN,HIT ME UP BRO.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 05:02 PM~16603855
> *The first year the car came out did 50" and that was 4 years ago when you were last out. My car was doin 60's plus in the pit and on the freeway with stock locations.
> *


YOUR A LIER,IVE SERVED YOU PLENTY OF TIME WITH THAT MONTE I HAD.
YOU STILL CRY ABOUT EVERYTHING HOPPING,CLASSES GARY CHECKING YOUR CAR, GROW SOME NUTS,SQUEEKY VOICED FOOL.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 13 2010, 06:03 PM~16603862
> *on the real.WHEN WE HAD THE SHOP...SHANE WASENT EVEN BORN..
> *


boy the 90's were good........welcome back mike.good to see you.....


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 05:00 PM~16603843
> *IM WAITING...........
> *


Ok well keep waiting for me cause i'm not bring shit out half done.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 04:05 PM~16603878
> *I KNOW THAT, YOU KNOW THAT BUT HE DONT,BECAUSE HE WASNT AROUND.I GOT PICTURES FROM BACK THEN AND MY RIDES. ANYHOW WHAT IT DO HOMIE,YOU DONE WITH THAT DROP? WHERE THE FUCK YOU BEEN,HIT ME UP BRO.
> *


MY BICH GOT A YEAR IN THE PENN..SOME MARK IS GETTING READT 2 TAKE A LONG NAP!!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 05:04 PM~16603870
> *Hey that is coo yea im young i dont care :biggrin:
> *


I RESPECT THE GUYS WHO STARTED AS MAJESTICS.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 13 2010, 05:07 PM~16603892
> *MY BICH GOT A YEAR IN THE PENN..SOME MARK IS GETTING READT 2 TAKE A LONG NAP!!!!!
> *


MAN! HIT ME UP IN THE MORNING HOMIE.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 05:07 PM~16603889
> *YOUR A LIER,IVE SERVED YOU PLENTY OF TIME WITH THAT MONTE I HAD.
> YOU STILL CRY ABOUT EVERYTHING HOPPING,CLASSES GARY CHECKING YOUR CAR, GROW SOME NUTS,SQUEEKY VOICED FOOL.
> *


Na how am i lieing the first year that car was out was after mike served you at the MLK Fashion show and i smashed that monte in chehalis the next year. yea when i had my monte you beat me but by a inch or 2 and i was only 16


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 05:11 PM~16603907
> *Na how am i lieing the first year that car was out was after mike served you at the MLK Fashion show and i smashed that monte in chehalis the next year. yea when i had my monte you beat me but by a inch or 2 and  i was only 16
> *


SQUARE BEAR.YOU ON THE OUTSIDE LOOKING IN BOY.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 05:11 PM~16603907
> *Na how am i lieing the first year that car was out was after mike served you at the MLK Fashion show and i smashed that monte in chehalis the next year. yea when i had my monte you beat me but by a inch or 2 and  i was only 16
> *


WELL THIS YEAR ILL PUT YOU OUT OF YOUR MISERY THEN.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 05:09 PM~16603898
> *I RESPECT THE GUYS WHO STARTED AS MAJESTICS.
> *


Well were still the same people. :dunno: but with higher standards


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 04:11 PM~16603907
> *Na how am i lieing the first year that car was out was after mike served you at the MLK Fashion show and i smashed that monte in chehalis the next year. yea when i had my monte you beat me but by a inch or 2 and  i was only 16
> *


DONT GET ME IN THIS BULLSHIT...YA OUR CAR DID GOOD THAT DAY...WHO CARES....ITS ALL IN FUN...


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 05:12 PM~16603916
> *WELL THIS YEAR ILL PUT YOU OUT OF YOUR MISERY THEN.
> *


ok well see you on the showroom floor or cruising. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 05:13 PM~16603920
> *Well were still the same people. :dunno:  but with higher standards
> *


YOU DONT ACT LIKE THE SAME PERSON.AND THERE ARE 3 PEOPLE THAT STARTED AS MAJESTICS,GERA,JOSE,ALEX. THEY GOT MY RESPECT.AND I LIKE THE MINI TRUCK DUDE TOO.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 05:14 PM~16603929
> *ok well see you on the showroom floor or cruising. :biggrin:
> *


MY GUY CASPERS BACK WITH HIS 60 DROP.I THINK WE GOT SHOWROOM.SO I GUESS WELL SEE YOU CRUISING.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 13 2010, 05:15 PM~16603933
> *YOU DONT ACT LIKE THE SAME PERSON.AND THERE ARE 3 PEOPLE THAT STARTED AS MAJESTICS,GERA,JOSE,ALEX. THEY GOT MY RESPECT.AND I LIKE THE MINI TRUCK DUDE TOO.
> *


Ok well we all started it together


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 13 2010, 02:36 PM~16603359
> *fuck it welcome back...........this year is going to be good...........man the big M  battles in my own backyard. :drama:  :drama: do't need to go to cali to see this shit.ryder better get your dvd's ready time to make some tapes.
> *



big love Tone u always been a straight shooter with me.

2010 dont get scared


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 04:04 PM~16603870
> *Hey that is coo yea im young i dont care :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

lets all just get along... thats why i just kick back in build what i can havent got to the hopping stuff yet i just been showing


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 13 2010, 07:05 PM~16605114
> *lets all just get along... thats why i just kick back in build what i can havent got to the hopping stuff yet i just been showing
> *


  WELL LET ME TELL YOU,do what you dew...fuck hopping J/k :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 13 2010, 08:07 PM~16605128
> * WELL LET ME TELL YOU,do what you dew...fuck hopping  J/k :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



but i will be out soon


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 13 2010, 08:05 PM~16605114
> *lets all just get along... thats why i just kick back in build what i can havent got to the hopping stuff yet i just been showing
> *


Yea dont bother getting into it . :uh:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

I see you 86 and 82 cunts uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 08:31 PM~16605698
> *Yea dont bother getting into it . :uh:
> *


ya.its went down hill over the years :angry:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 13 2010, 09:33 PM~16605722
> *ya.Shayne put it down over the years :angry:
> *


lol :biggrin: :wow:  j/k mike you still owe me a dinner.


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 08:35 PM~16605734
> *lol :biggrin:  :wow:   j/k mike you still owe me a dinner.
> *


 :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Feb 13 2010, 12:56 AM~16599879
> *FULLBRIGHT PARK IN YAKIMA AUGUST 28TH!!! LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER
> *


You beat me too it :biggrin: hope to see everyone there


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 13 2010, 08:13 PM~16605179
> *but i will be out soon*


:wave: Hit me up homie!


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Uh OH Travis and Jeramiah are in the house :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 13 2010, 11:26 PM~16606172
> *Uh OH Travis and Jeramiah are in the house :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *



WHAT'S UP NORTHWEST......TRAV KNOWS WHO THE B"I"G HOM"I"E IS :biggrin: WHATS UP SHANE...WE WILL BE OUT 2010 AND ITS ALL FUN NO BULLSHIT HOMIE... BUT WE WILL BE ON TOP OF HOP AND SHOW THIS YEAR :biggrin: NOT TALKIN SHIT JUST TELLIN THE TRUTH... :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 13 2010, 08:33 PM~16605722
> *ya.its went down hill over the years :angry:
> *



it has?


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Feb 14 2010, 12:04 AM~16606474
> *it has?
> *


your joking right?i know it was good for you guys but if you think about take yourselfs out of it then what you got?but what o.g.s on remember the hops at delta park?let me add also this wasn't after a show either.it was just a butch of peopl/clubs calling each other just knick it.i still got that shit on vhs.lol.


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama: Jeremiah what up homie :h5: can't wait to see you guys come out this year, it's been a long layoff for u all...good to finally see you guys back in the game!!! :thumbsup: the "M" is gonna be out :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

'J' I wanna see you flying a plaqe, or else u know what they say...IT NEVER HAPPENED... :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 13 2010, 11:11 PM~16606999
> *your joking right?i know it was good for you guys but if you think about take yourselfs out of it then what you got?but what o.g.s on remember the hops at delta park?let me add also this wasn't after a show either.it was just a butch of peopl/clubs calling each other just knick it.i still got that shit on vhs.lol.
> *



back when we were youngsters  :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 14 2010, 01:03 AM~16607428
> *'J' I wanna see you flying a plaqe, or else u know what they say...IT NEVER HAPPENED... :0
> *


WHY WORRY ABOUT WHAT SOMEONE ELSE IS DOING ANYWAY?

J WHATS GOOD HOMIE.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> 'J' I wanna see you flying a plaqe, or else u know what they say...IT NEVER HAPPENED... :0
> [/quote
> 
> DONT WORRY HOMIE I WILL BE OUT......TRUST ME HOMIE ITS MY TIME...2009 BELONG TO THE "M" LOL 2010 IS A NEW YEAR HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 14 2010, 03:16 AM~16607466
> *WHY WORRY ABOUT WHAT SOMEONE ELSE IS DOING ANYWAY?
> 
> J WHATS GOOD HOMIE.
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE THEY THINK IM NOT GOING TO BE OUT BUT THATS COOL I DONT HAVE CAR I DRIVE A TRUCK.....


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 13 2010, 10:41 PM~16606289
> *WHAT'S UP NORTHWEST......TRAV KNOWS WHO THE B"I"G HOM"I"E IS  :biggrin:  WHATS UP SHANE...WE WILL BE OUT 2010 AND ITS ALL FUN NO BULLSHIT HOMIE...  BUT WE WILL BE ON TOP OF HOP AND SHOW  THIS YEAR  :biggrin:  NOT TALKIN SHIT JUST TELLIN THE TRUTH... :biggrin:
> *


ok you can have the hop shit but i'll be out on the streets cruising and having a good time :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 14 2010, 10:47 AM~16609481
> *ok you can have the hop shit but i'll be out on the streets cruising and having a good time  :biggrin:
> *


funny thing is.I HAVE HIS LAST CAR...THATS IN HIS AVATAR.. :cheesy: :biggrin: AND HE COULD HAVE IT BACK.if moma would give him his pay checks 2 him....


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 14 2010, 11:54 AM~16609544
> *funny thing is.I HAVE HIS LAST CAR...THATS IN HIS AVATAR.. :cheesy:  :biggrin: AND HE COULD HAVE IT BACK.if moma would give him his pay checks 2 him....
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 14 2010, 03:13 AM~16607455
> *back when we were youngsters   :biggrin:
> *


hate to say before computer lowriding took over.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 14 2010, 01:09 PM~16610011
> *hate to say before computer lowriding took over.
> *


this is coming from a guy that has like 2500 post :biggrin: lol how you been tony?


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 14 2010, 02:14 PM~16610035
> *this is coming from a guy that has like 2500 post :biggrin: lol how you been tony?
> *


ya it does suck.why buy the magazine when you got layitlow?but i got low counts compair to alot of other people,most my shit is selling parts not talk'n shit.


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 14 2010, 11:47 AM~16609481
> *ok you can have the hop shit but i'll be out on the streets cruising and having a good time  :biggrin:
> *



thats right just cruise and show what you build with your HINA right beside you just cruising.... hope to see you around shane and cruise together


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 14 2010, 12:54 PM~16609544
> *funny thing is.I HAVE HIS LAST CAR...THATS IN HIS AVATAR.. :cheesy:  :biggrin: AND HE COULD HAVE IT BACK.if moma would give him his pay checks 2 him....
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 14 2010, 01:09 PM~16610011
> *hate to say before computer lowriding took over.
> *


whats good tony with layitlow who needs magazines, all the buzz is right here


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Feb 13 2010, 10:17 PM~16606106
> *:wave: Hit me up homie!
> *



for sure homie i will hit you up


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 14 2010, 01:25 PM~16610105
> *thats right just cruise and show what you build with your HINA right beside you just cruising.... hope to see you around shane and cruise together
> *


yea we will be out :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 14 2010, 02:36 PM~16610168
> *whats good tony with layitlow who needs magazines, all the buzz is right here
> *


notta stil got this sunroof for you bring 50 stacks of one dollar bills.


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 14 2010, 12:11 AM~16606999
> *your joking right?i know it was good for you guys but if you think about take yourselfs out of it then what you got?but what o.g.s on remember the hops at delta park?let me add also this wasn't after a show either.it was just a butch of peopl/clubs calling each other just knick it.i still got that shit on vhs.lol.
> *


VHS?? YOU MEAN BETA SIZE TAPES?? :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 14 2010, 06:46 PM~16611771
> *VHS?? YOU MEAN BETA SIZE TAPES?? :biggrin:
> *



lol i got them changed over in 97.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 14 2010, 04:08 AM~16607596
> *WHATS UP HOMIE THEY THINK IM NOT GOING TO BE OUT BUT THATS COOL I DONT HAVE  CAR I DRIVE A TRUCK.....
> *


dam your not calling out diamound are you? j/p with ya.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 14 2010, 08:15 PM~16612410
> *dam your not calling out diamound are you? j/p with ya.
> *


not minitruck. Just truck lol. What's up diamond and Tony


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Feb 14 2010, 09:05 PM~16612858
> *not minitruck.  Just truck lol. What's up diamond  and Tony
> *


shit notta.you getting ready for the summer?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 14 2010, 01:51 PM~16610242
> *notta stil got this sunroof for you bring 50 stacks of one dollar bills.
> *


i need that. :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Feb 14 2010, 03:35 PM~16610881
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


when we get done hopping on you all you will want to do is SHOYORIDE. :happysad:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes sir,Show car/street cruiser... :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

travis is a *** :twak: :twak:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 14 2010, 08:46 PM~16613999
> *travis is a *** :twak:  :twak:
> *


x231321321 :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 14 2010, 01:51 PM~16610242
> *notta stil got this sunroof for you bring 50 stacks of one dollar bills.
> *


  got my number hit me up tomm


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 14 2010, 08:23 PM~16613047
> *i need that. :wow:
> *


me tooo hommie


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 14 2010, 09:23 PM~16613047
> *i need that. :wow:
> *


i'll bring it by 2 marrow when i pick that other stuff.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

were did everyone go?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2010, 08:18 AM~16627313
> *were did everyone go?
> *


got dead fast


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

what it do LOWCOS!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 16 2010, 09:55 AM~16628489
> *got dead fast
> *


Sad to say but most the time it is dead in the NW topics unless a bunch of drama and shit talking is going on LOL


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 16 2010, 01:54 PM~16629628
> *Sad to say but most the time it is dead in the NW topics unless a bunch of drama and shit talking is going on LOL
> *


lol x2 sad but true........but ttt for north west drama fest...


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 16 2010, 12:54 PM~16629628
> *Sad to say but most the time it is dead in the NW topics unless a bunch of drama and shit talking is going on LOL
> *


so true toooo many fucking haters and people waaay to worried what other people are doing


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 14 2009, 11:45 AM~15976762
> *THERE WILL BE 5 LOWCOS EVENTS THIS YEAR.
> 
> MAY 15TH, 2010 **      YAKIMA CHAPTER SHOW & SHINE
> ...


ttt for the lowco's never heard them on here talk'n shit for awile they just doing the dam thang.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 16 2010, 01:39 PM~16629945
> *ttt for the lowco's never heard them on here talk'n shit for awile they just doing the dam thang.
> *



We hope to see everyone come out for our shows, we want all hoppers all cities, all classes just come out and have fun and a good day with the Lowcos...


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 16 2010, 11:54 AM~16629628
> *Sad to say but most the time it is dead in the NW topics unless a bunch of drama and shit talking is going on LOL
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 16 2010, 05:33 PM~16631418
> *We hope to see everyone come out for our shows, we want all hoppers all cities, all classes just come out and have fun and a good day with the Lowcos...
> *


not sure about but i atleast try to make mooses lake.......esp since i just found out alot eazier to go through tri cities first. :wow: :wow: :twak: myself for going through yakima first.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 16 2010, 01:34 PM~16629909
> *so true toooo many fucking haters and people waaay to worried what other people are doing
> *


That is for sure.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 96BIG_BODY, babyhuey

sup bro havent heard from you since vegas :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Feb 16 2010, 05:41 PM~16632793
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 96BIG_BODY, babyhuey
> 
> ...



man just been busy, Vegas was crazy .... :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 16 2010, 04:37 PM~16631463
> *not sure about but i atleast try to make mooses lake.......esp since i just found out alot eazier to go through tri cities first. :wow:  :wow:  :twak: myself for going through yakima first.
> *


Ive heard that its waaaay faster


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 16 2010, 04:51 PM~16631600
> *That is for sure.
> *


We need to get back to the heart of having fun instead of worrying about taking some one out, or what better or nicer just enjoy what you got, if its clean roll it and be happy


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 16 2010, 07:48 PM~16632859
> *We need to get back to the heart of having fun instead of worrying about taking some one out, or what better or nicer just enjoy what you got, if its clean roll it and be happy
> *


this is true.i like to go with or with out a car. A car do't make the person the person makes the car.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Feb 16 2010, 05:43 PM~16632811
> *man just been busy, Vegas was crazy ....  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 16 2010, 03:37 PM~16631463
> *not sure about but i atleast try to make mooses lake.......esp since i just found out alot eazier to go through tri cities first. :wow:  :wow:  :twak: myself for going through yakima first.
> *


who helped you with that 1 :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Feb 16 2010, 05:45 PM~16632830
> *Ive heard that its waaaay faster
> *


wrong again!!!!!! no fuckin hills.... :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

rock :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad+Feb 16 2010, 07:02 PM~16633024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I havent gone that way yet, when i do ill get back to you


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt for the NW


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

SUN FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS WHOS WANT TO GET OUT AND ROLL A LITTLE, BEEN WAITING FOR SOME SUN TO CLEAN HER UP!
LET ME KNOW WHOS DOWN AND I'LL LET YOU KNOW WERE WE WILL BE


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

i'll be working on my car :biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 17 2010, 03:51 PM~16642939
> *i'll be working on my car :biggrin:
> *


well hurry :biggrin: 62 hard top and 62 rag will be waiting


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 17 2010, 05:31 PM~16643950
> *well hurry :biggrin: 62 hard top and 62 rag will be waiting
> *



"SHOWCAR MIKE" ???

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 


:biggrin:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 17 2010, 05:58 PM~16644219
> *"SHOWCAR MIKE" ???
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> ...


you mean show car ron????lol :cheesy: how you blazer doing :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 17 2010, 05:31 PM~16643950
> *well hurry :biggrin: 62 hard top and 62 rag will be waiting
> *


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Feb 17 2010, 06:31 PM~16643950
> *well hurry :biggrin: 62 hard top and 62 rag will be waiting
> *


thats cool im not building my car for no one but myself so i can enjoy it


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Feb 17 2010, 08:19 PM~16646312
> *thats cool im not building my car for no one but myself so i can enjoy it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 16 2010, 12:54 PM~16629628
> *Sad to say but most the time it is dead in the NW topics unless a bunch of drama and shit talking is going on LOL
> *


would we all get along if we talked tits and tarter sauce??
just fucking wit ya t,what up.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 18 2010, 07:54 PM~16656255
> *would we all get along if we talked tits and tarter sauce??
> just fucking wit ya t,what up.
> *


LOL i gave up tarter but ill never give up the tits LOL


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

TTT for tater titty :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Feb 19 2010, 08:42 PM~16666724
> *TTT for tater titty :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 18 2010, 07:54 PM~16656255
> *<span style='color:red'>"T&T" cards been dealt !!
> 
> wut up Killa :biggrin:*


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _*MARCH? FULLHOUSE CC SHOW*_</span></span>
> 
> APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"
> 
> ...


----------



## icebox (Mar 9, 2009)

UCE portland ,our date has changed to sat sept. 4 , its a 3 day weekend 
weater should be good


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 22 2010, 03:14 PM~16690710
> *UCE portland ,our date has changed to sat sept. 4 , its a 3 day weekend
> weater should be good
> *


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 22 2010, 03:14 PM~16690710
> *UCE portland ,our date has changed to sat sept. 4 , its a 3 day weekend
> weater should be good
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 22 2010, 04:14 PM~16690710
> *UCE portland ,our date has changed to sat sept. 4 , its a 3 day weekend
> weater should be good
> *


Good deal i look forward to going....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icebox_@Feb 22 2010, 03:14 PM~16690710
> *UCE portland ,our date has changed to sat sept. 4 , its a 3 day weekend
> weater should be good
> *


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*MARCH? FULLHOUSE CC SHOW

APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"

MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

MAY 9TH LOWCOS GLASS ON THA GRASS SHOW N SHINE "SPOKANE"

MAY 15TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"

MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM"

MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"

JUNE? UCE BBQ "PORTLAND"

JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"

JUNE 27TH LOWCO'S MOSSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSSES LAKE"

JULY? ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATE COMING SOON "SEATTLE"

JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE" 

JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS "TRI CITIES"

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ

AUGUST? LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ok now list the BBQs!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Feb 23 2010, 08:05 PM~16705221
> *MARCH? FULLHOUSE CC SHOW
> 
> APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"
> ...


*Its almost March... Whats the date for the Full House BBQ?* hno:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

MARCH *27*th FULLHOUSE CC *BBQ*

APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"

MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

MAY 9TH LOWCOS GLASS ON THA GRASS SHOW N SHINE "SPOKANE"

MAY 15TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"

MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM"

MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"

JUNE? UCE BBQ "PORTLAND"

JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"

JUNE 27TH LOWCO'S MOSSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSSES LAKE"

JULY? ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATE COMING SOON "SEATTLE"

JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE" 

JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS "TRI CITIES"

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ

AUGUST? LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: vengence, CaddyKid253
:wave: sup ian


aight yall im officially impressed with the olds' performance,just took it to YAKIMA and back,took it over white pass both ways,and of course took it down hwy 7 as well,so not the perfect route but damn im happy.



BTW IT WAS GOOD SEEING CADILLACROYALTY,too bad it was cut short,he was the only homie that came out to see the homie from the 360.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

sup. im happy to see the olds runnin. hope to see it in person sometime this year.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 28 2010, 12:15 AM~16747795
> *
> MARCH 27th FULLHOUSE CC BBQ
> 
> ...


 address for a Mapquest please ??? :happysad:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 28 2010, 01:24 PM~16750857
> *address for a Mapquest please ???  :happysad:
> *


*Do to the Green River flood warning the city of Kent has our park that we do this BBq/ Show n shine every year all kinds of fuck’d up so we were forced to change the locatsion.
We will be posting the new spot by Mon. the 1st……. * :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

Here are some pic's of the cruise night we had on Sat. lot of fun..
will be doing it again next weekend :thumbsup: :thumbsup:















































































































































.... :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 28 2010, 05:00 AM~16748227
> *sup. im happy to see the olds runnin. hope to see it in person sometime this year.
> *


x2


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 28 2010, 02:19 AM~16747811
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: vengence, CaddyKid253
> :wave: sup ian
> ...


you still want this sunroof i cut off for you?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Feb 28 2010, 02:24 PM~16750857
> *address for a Mapquest please ???  :happysad:
> *


dont forget about our 60"+ Gas hop! :biggrin:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> > THIS SHOW DATE ON APRIL 24TH HAS BEEN MOVED TO MAY 15 AND FULLBRIGHT PARK IS ON AUGUST 28TH</span>


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

GOOD PICS BRO! WE NEED TO GET OUT MORE


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Mar 1 2010, 01:32 PM~16761686
> *GOOD PICS BRO!  WE NEED TO GET OUT MORE
> *


  *Damn! When was this??? *


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

It will be this weekend again so everone get those car clean'd up and come n play! :thumbsup:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

*FullHouse BBQ. Update:

March 27th 2010 @ 902 W James St. Park-N-Ride in Kent WA.*
Starting at "1:00"
On the South end of the "Old" P&R...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Mar 2 2010, 08:44 AM~16770576
> *It will be this weekend again so everone get those car clean'd up and come n play! :thumbsup:
> *


saturday right?....
meet time?....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Mar 2 2010, 07:58 AM~16770673
> *FullHouse BBQ. Update:
> 
> March 27th 2010 @ 902 W James St. Park-N-Ride in Kent WA.
> ...



thanks homie, we'll see you there


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 2 2010, 09:30 PM~16778356
> *saturday right?....
> meet time?....
> *



What time and where you guyss meeting up?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 3 2010, 01:38 PM~16785305
> *What time and where you guyss meeting up?
> *


i just talked to lamar. meet at the shop on *sat at 6pm*.


Saturday 3/6/10
at 6pm

Address:
7405 S. 212th ST suite 115
Kent, WA 98032


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Mar 3 2010, 10:14 PM~16790715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$10 to enter.  i like that price.


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> Here are some pic's of the cruise night we had on Sat. lot of fun..
> will be doing it again next weekend :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 28 2010, 06:56 PM~16753051
> *you still want this sunroof i cut off for you?
> *


yeah,i was gettin ready to call you and got tied up with the new caddy i just got,damn i swear im always fixin things..


pm me a price shipped bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Feb 28 2010, 04:00 AM~16748227
> *sup. im happy to see the olds runnin. hope to see it in person sometime this year.
> *


thanks homie,ill be bringin the caddy to moses yall,i love the olds but im thinkin its time to really tear into it and start to really beef the shit outta that frame.. i got some ideas but itll still be a street car....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 82-REDRUM_@Feb 28 2010, 04:25 PM~16751628
> *x2
> *


damn with all the homies wantin to see it i might just have to make the trek to moses with it.... hmmm its a coin toss between that and the caddy..the caddy got beats and is soooooo much fun to drive...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2010, 01:42 PM~16796433
> *yeah,i was gettin ready to call you and got tied up with the new caddy i just got,damn i swear im always fixin things..
> pm me a price shipped bro.... :biggrin:
> *


pics!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2010, 01:45 PM~16796470
> *damn with all the homies wantin to see it i might just have to make the trek to moses with it.... hmmm its a coin toss between that and the caddy..the caddy got beats and is soooooo much fun to drive...
> *


deville or fleetwood?
2dr or 4dr?

answer those and i'll let you know what car to bring


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 4 2010, 10:15 PM~16800819
> *deville or fleetwood?
> 2dr or 4dr?
> 
> ...


x2 and pics or it didn't happen.i'll be bring'n this


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 3 2010, 08:44 PM~16789303
> *i just talked to lamar. meet at the shop on sat at 6pm.
> Saturday 3/6/10
> at 6pm
> ...



6pm, Lamar BBQing for all of us  :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by copone cad+Mar 4 2010, 09:23 PM~16800913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prob not :dunno:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 4 2010, 08:55 PM~16801344
> *6pm, Lamar BBQing for all of us    :biggrin:
> *


:no: Two different things homie lol.. 
The FullHouse CC BBQ / Show-n-Shine is on the 27th of March 
As for Sat. the 6th we’re doing another cruise meet up time is 6. Or just meet up with us on the Streets


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 4 2010, 09:15 PM~16800819
> *deville or fleetwood?
> 2dr or 4dr?
> 
> ...


read the signature homie.....



and ill get pics lemme give it a good bath first and have it up to my standards for pics first.. damn yall impatient..


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 5 2010, 01:39 AM~16803198
> *read the signature homie.....
> and ill get pics lemme give it a good bath first and have it up to my standards for pics first.. damn yall impatient..
> *


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 5 2010, 01:44 AM~16803213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Mar 3 2010, 11:14 PM~16790715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 5 2010, 02:39 AM~16803198
> *read the signature homie.....
> and ill get pics lemme give it a good bath first and have it up to my standards for pics first.. damn yall impatient..
> *


  bring the olds.... i had a 95 SLS. its fun to drive, but if something happens to that Northerstar motor, its DONE. FWD suck.


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
*June 27, 2010 - Seattle, WA (TBA)*</span>
July 25, 2010 - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
August 8, 2010 - Dallas, TX (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Northern, CA (TBA)
TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Pueblo, CO (COLORADO STATE FAIR)

<span style=\'color:red\'>*LRM finally coming to SEATTLE!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

how long will you guys be in kent at that address before you leave. sat night. might not be able to make it there till like 7-7;30, is there a number someone can be reached at?


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 5 2010, 12:23 PM~16805969
> *March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
> April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> ...


uh hello That the same day as moses lake :uh:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

"I'D RATHER GO TO MOSES LAKE" !!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 5 2010, 03:41 PM~16807625
> *"I'D RATHER GO TO MOSES LAKE" !!!
> 
> 
> *


X2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

its the Lowrider Experience tour not LRM.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE SHIT_@Mar 5 2010, 06:45 AM~16803928
> *:cheesy: LMAO :biggrin:
> *


hot!!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

any one know where i can go in oregon to retube my drivelinei bent mine , im by albany, thanks in advance pmme


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by torrance+Mar 5 2010, 02:26 PM~16806717-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:44 PM~16808678
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

i know im in wrong topic but fluk it i need some rear tail lights for a 72 impala over here in oregon whats up what do you got


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 5 2010, 12:23 PM~16805969
> *March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
> April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> ...


 :yessad: DONT WANNA RUIN IT FOR LOWRIDER MAG,BUT ITS GONNA B @ THE EVERGREEN FAIRGROUNDS OFF I-5 NORTH SEATTLE IN MONROE.I GOT HIT UP TO DJ A PRE & AFTER PARTY W/MY BOY DJ DVONE @ THE TULALIP CASINO'S CLUB,BUT FUCK THAT.MOSSES LAKE,HERE I COME!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 6 2010, 12:53 AM~16811680
> *:yessad:  DONT WANNA RUIN IT FOR LOWRIDER MAG,BUT ITS GONNA B @ THE EVERGREEN FAIRGROUNDS OFF I-5 NORTH SEATTLE IN MONROE.I GOT HIT UP TO DJ A PRE & AFTER PARTY W/MY BOY DJ DVONE @ THE TULALIP CASINO'S CLUB,BUT FUCK THAT.MOSSES LAKE,HERE I COME!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *



"RESPECT"


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

you bringin' yo' "scraper bike" ?? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 6 2010, 01:53 AM~16811680
> *:yessad:  DONT WANNA RUIN IT FOR LOWRIDER MAG,BUT ITS GONNA B @ THE EVERGREEN FAIRGROUNDS OFF I-5 NORTH SEATTLE IN MONROE.I GOT HIT UP TO DJ A PRE & AFTER PARTY W/MY BOY DJ DVONE @ THE TULALIP CASINO'S CLUB,BUT FUCK THAT.MOSSES LAKE,HERE I COME!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


*THANKS BRO. WE NEED PEOPLE LIKE YOU WHO APPRECIATE WHAT IT TAKES TO MAKE MOSES CRACK. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT. *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 5 2010, 04:41 PM~16807625
> *"I'D RATHER GO TO MOSES LAKE" !!!
> 
> 
> *



THANKS BRO


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>

MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

*****LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES

MAY 15TH LOWCOS YAKIMA SHOW AND SHINE 

MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM"

MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"

JUNE? UCE BBQ "PORTLAND"

JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"

JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"

JULY? ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATE COMING SOON "SEATTLE"

JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE" 

JULY 17th ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATE COMING SOON "SEATTLE"

JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS "TRI CITIES"

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ

AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"*
any more info on this show yet ???
</span>[/B]


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 5 2010, 06:16 PM~16808890
> *any one know where i can go  in oregon to retube my drivelinei bent mine , im by albany, thanks in advance pmme
> *


out here in portland theres a place :dunno:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 5 2010, 04:32 PM~16807551
> *uh hello That the same day as moses lake :uh:
> *


*Oh Damn!! :0 Fuck it then!! Off to Moses!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 6 2010, 12:48 PM~16813697
> *Oh Damn!! :0  Fuck it then!! Off to Moses!!! :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

SNOOP DOGGG WAS FREZZING HIS ASS OFF AT THE SHOP LOL PICS LATTER


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Not sure if I'll have my car out of the garage yet but I would rather drive 5 hours to support a local club that has been helpin the cause and throwing shows then drive 2.5 hours to go to a LRM sanctioned show. I respect the shit out of Toro and if it was a different date I would be there but I would rather support the peeps that have been keeping it going the last few years.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72Droptop_@Mar 7 2010, 10:08 AM~16819651
> *Not sure if I'll have my car out of the garage yet but I would rather drive 5 hours to support a local club that has been helpin the cause and throwing shows then drive 2.5 hours to go to a LRM sanctioned show.  I respect the shit out of Toro and if it was a different date I would be there but I would rather support the peeps that have been keeping it going the last few years.
> *


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 86cutt, *SwitchMan Inc.*

what up homie  :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Mar 7 2010, 09:31 AM~16819431
> *SNOOP DOGGG WAS FREZZING HIS ASS OFF AT THE SHOP LOL PICS LATTER
> *


Thanks to all the homies that came throw for the Cocaine and Snopp Dogg video shoot.
they both said it was a good to see all the people and CAR's in the NW doing it so Big!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Mar 7 2010, 11:07 AM~16820010
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 86cutt, SwitchMan Inc.
> 
> ...


Wats Good homie you guys going to come up for the BBQ on Sat. March 27.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Mar 7 2010, 12:26 PM~16820080
> *Thanks to all the homies that came throw for the Cocaine and Snopp Dogg video shoot.
> they both said it was a good to see all the people and CAR's in the NW doing it so Big!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :rant: OMG! i was on my way to the video. and my Lak started locking up on the freeway! i whipped it to the side and unplug it just in time to stop a fire. but i burned the motor. at that point, i didnt care about the video. i just care about gettin my car fixed. :tears: OF ALL DAYS, it had to happen then. :banghead:


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Mar 7 2010, 11:28 AM~16820092
> *Wats Good homie you guys going to come up for the BBQ on Sat. March 27.
> *


yup


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Any pics of last night? Sorry couldn't make it haven't driven the car in a while had 2 flat tires and a dead battery(batteries), and played daddy day care :wow:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 7 2010, 05:49 PM~16821671
> *Any pics of last night? Sorry couldn't make it haven't driven the car in a while had 2 flat tires and a dead battery(batteries), and played daddy day care :wow:
> *


dam you surpose to roll untill wheels fall off.but atleast have charged battteries. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 7 2010, 04:56 PM~16821710
> *dam you surpose to roll untill wheels fall off.but atleast have charged battteries. :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck trying to get everything else together and forgetting about what Im putting it all on, so forgot about the car, the tires are the worst went out there and they were stting on the rims damn near.


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

snoop


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 7 2010, 12:36 PM~16820485
> * :rant: OMG! i was on my way to the video. and my Lak started locking up on the freeway! i whipped it to the side and unplug it just in time to stop a fire. but i burned the motor. at that point, i didnt care about the video. i just care about  gettin my car fixed. :tears: OF ALL DAYS, it had to happen then. :banghead:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Mar 7 2010, 10:42 PM~16825265
> *
> 
> 
> ...



shit was pretty sicc even tho the ***** came hella late ha ha ..


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Mar 7 2010, 11:26 AM~16820080
> *Thanks to all the homies that came throw for the Cocaine and Snopp Dogg video shoot.
> they both said it was a good to see all the people and CAR's in the NW doing it so Big!! :thumbsup:
> *


hella yea .. we thrw a mission to get there to we came from oal hatvbor belling ham and mount vernon


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Mar 7 2010, 11:42 PM~16825265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit that looks more like Lamar!! :rofl: Just playing, Dude got to much blue on for that!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

is this the only pic floating around?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 8 2010, 03:17 PM~16830240
> *is this the only pic floating around?
> *


Heard he was hiding under his hoodie all night


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 8 2010, 04:17 PM~16830240
> *is this the only pic floating around?
> *


I know someone has to have some video of it too!! Kendogg.... Where you at?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 8 2010, 04:17 PM~16830240
> *is this the only pic floating around?
> *


 :no:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

BIG UPS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ATTENDED IT WAS A GOOD DAY OF FUN WITH NO DRAMA KOKANE'S ALBUM WILL BE RELEASED IN JUNE OR JULY. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME.ALSO THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE PHOTOS AND VIDEO'S OF KOKANE,SNOOP DOGG AND DAZZ I WOULD ADVISE YOU NOT TO POST THEM UP UNLESS YOU HAVE PERMISSION FROM THE ARTIST SINCE THEY COULD LEAD TO LEGAL MATTERS :h5:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 8 2010, 06:50 PM~16831652
> *BIG UPS TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT ATTENDED  IT WAS A GOOD DAY OF FUN WITH NO DRAMA KOKANE'S ALBUM WILL BE RELEASED IN JUNE OR JULY. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME.ALSO THOSE OF YOU THAT HAVE PHOTOS AND VIDEO'S OF KOKANE,SNOOP DOGG AND DAZZ I WOULD ADVISE YOU NOT TO POST THEM UP UNLESS YOU HAVE PERMISSION FROM THE ARTIST SINCE THEY COULD LEAD TO LEGAL MATTERS  :h5:
> *


....


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

if you think i should delete my pic let me know?


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

....


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Mar 8 2010, 10:55 PM~16835350
> *if you think i should delete my pic let me know?
> *


No just the pic's and video clips that some people might have of the *VIDEO SHOOT are the ones we "DONT" want you to post Thanks......! *


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 6 2010, 10:41 AM~16813127
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>
> 
> MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> ...


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

yeah it was koo as fuck saturday night....

until some hater had to key gary's 52  :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 9 2010, 12:18 AM~16835536
> *naw... its koo dont trip.
> *


 :ninja: :run: :guns:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 9 2010, 08:48 PM~16844676
> *:ninja:  :run:  :guns:
> *


Unless they made *EVERYONE* there sign something then there is nothing that can be done!! Really not a big deal.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 9 2010, 10:04 PM~16845705
> *Unless they made EVERYONE there sign something then there is nothing that can be done!! Really not a big deal.
> *


people were asked not to take photo's of certain artists and certain things that went on,so dont tell me that its not a big deal.also ya your right no one had to sign any waiver due to the fact that people all new the consequences.thats why they were told not to take any photo's.maybe if you were there you would no trust me. :loco: legally the artists can go after whoever they want. if you would like i can call all of there managers for you since after all its no big deal right :nicoderm: people need to respect the fact that they were invited to take part in this video shoot thats all,i guess next time ill put it out there as no since people dont have respect just like little kids :angry:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 9 2010, 10:37 PM~16846089
> *people were asked not to take photo's of certain artists and certain things that went on,so dont tell me that its not a big deal.also ya your right no one had to sign any waiver due to the fact that people all new the consequences.thats why they were told not to take any photo's.maybe if you were there you would no trust me. :loco: legally the artists can go after whoever they want. if you would like i can call all of there managers for you since after all its no big deal right  :nicoderm: people need to respect the fact that they were invited to take part in this video shoot thats all,i guess next time ill put it out there as no since people dont have respect  just like little kids  :angry:
> *


JR has a point. thats why ya'll werent invited. and only a few ppl were.
so i retract my posts.


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

Just a Friendly Reminder


*FullHouse CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
12th Annual Show-n-Shine BBQ 
March 27th 2010*

located @ 398 Lincoln Ave, Kent, WA 98032
South end of the Park-N-Ride..


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 9 2010, 10:37 PM~16846089
> *people were asked not to take photo's of certain artists and certain things that went on,so dont tell me that its not a big deal.also ya your right no one had to sign any waiver due to the fact that people all new the consequences.thats why they were told not to take any photo's.maybe if you were there you would no trust me. :loco: legally the artists can go after whoever they want. if you would like i can call all of there managers for you since after all its no big deal right  :nicoderm: people need to respect the fact that they were invited to take part in this video shoot thats all,i guess next time ill put it out there as no since people dont have respect  just like little kids  :angry:
> *


Wow simmer down there big guy!!


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 9 2010, 10:53 PM~16846303
> *JR has a point. thats why ya'll werent invited. and only a few ppl were.
> so i retract my posts.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 9 2010, 06:09 PM~16843442
> *yeah it was koo as fuck saturday night....
> 
> until some hater had to key gary's 52    :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


That is some total fucked up hater shit to do to anyones car let alone and a big ass gathering of saposed car people too wtf


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 10 2010, 12:48 AM~16847214
> *:worship:  :worship:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


:nono: :guns: :burn:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Mar 10 2010, 12:40 AM~16847176
> *Just a Friendly Reminder
> 
> 
> ...


  Looking forward to it!! No big cruise this year?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 9 2010, 06:09 PM~16843442
> *yeah it was koo as fuck saturday night....
> 
> until some hater had to key gary's 52    :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



what the fuck whered it get keyed at??


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 11 2010, 10:11 PM~16865941
> *what the fuck whered it get keyed at??
> *


he only brought it to lamars show that night....


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

JULY 3RD ROLLERZ ONLY ROLL OUT 2010 CAR SHOW... RENTON, WA


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RUFFCUTT_@Mar 6 2010, 01:53 AM~16811680
> *:yessad:  DONT WANNA RUIN IT FOR LOWRIDER MAG,BUT ITS GONNA B @ THE EVERGREEN FAIRGROUNDS OFF I-5 NORTH SEATTLE IN MONROE.I GOT HIT UP TO DJ A PRE & AFTER PARTY W/MY BOY DJ DVONE @ THE TULALIP CASINO'S CLUB,BUT FUCK THAT.MOSSES LAKE,HERE I COME!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD THE LRM SHOW IN MONROE IS GOING TO BE HELD ON JUNE 20Th NOT THE 27TH. ISNT THE MOSE LAKE CAR LRM SHOW TOO? :dunno:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Mar 14 2010, 01:57 AM~16885285
> *I HEARD THE LRM SHOW IN MONROE IS GOING TO BE HELD ON JUNE 20Th NOT THE 27TH. ISNT THE MOSE LAKE CAR LRM SHOW TOO? :dunno:
> *


LRE was cancelled. Moses lake will have lowrider magazine on hand to represent the northwest in it's greatest light.


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

NOICE, the BIG 'M' will be in the house reppin for the NW :thumbsup:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 14 2010, 09:11 AM~16886069
> *LRE was cancelled.  Moses lake will have lowrider magazine on hand to represent the northwest in it's greatest light.
> *


Not cancelled.... Date was changed. Either the 13th or the 20th so they don't conflict with your's!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 14 2010, 11:35 PM~16892827
> *Not cancelled.... Date was changed. Either the 13th or the 20th so they don't conflict with your's!!! :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 14 2010, 11:35 PM~16892827
> *Not cancelled.... Date was changed. Either the 13th or the 20th so they don't conflict with your's!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thats what i thought i heard, thanks homie... :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Supposed to be nice this weekend anyone criusing?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Mar 14 2010, 10:35 PM~16892827
> *Not cancelled.... Date was changed. Either the 13th or the 20th so they don't conflict with your's!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Fathers day if they gunna do it better make it the 13th


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Anyone know about the Father Day show they have at xxx, are they doing it this year?


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 16 2010, 08:22 AM~16905130
> *Anyone know about the Father Day show they have at xxx, are they doing it this year?
> *


The Boulevard one? As far as I know xxx messed up that date too and Danny cancelled it. I will double check with him to make sure. But that is the last I heard.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 15 2010, 11:30 PM~16903293
> *Fathers day if they gunna do it better make it the 13th
> *


x2 fathers day for the kids not shows


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

This sunday


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 03:32 PM~16908658
> *This sunday
> 
> 
> ...


that some sad news homie,i wish yall the best....


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 02:32 PM~16908658
> *This sunday
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>_"LORD BLESS THIS LITTLE MAN" !!!!_</span>

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 03:32 PM~16908658
> *This sunday
> 
> 
> ...


A Tone I posted this show on the Monte site FGMCC.com


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 03:32 PM~16908658
> *This sunday
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Best Wishes and prayers lil. man, stay strong lil. warrior :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 88dripdrop (Apr 3, 2009)

:angel: :angel: :angel: stay strong lil man best wishes and prayers


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 04:32 PM~16908658
> *This sunday
> 
> 
> ...


TTT
get out there n donate


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 03:32 PM~16908658
> *This sunday
> 
> 
> ...


Ruff Ryders is putting this show on. They are going to have King 5 news there doing a report on it as well. The show is going to take place at Everett Power Sports on Everett Mall Way which is a big parking lot and they are going to use the Goodwill parking lot as well. This is a good chance for us to show the NW that we are not bad people that everyone stereotype's us as and a great chance to help someone out that really needs it right now. I know this little kid and his mother. They are great people!! :thumbsup:


----------



## villaney509 (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 03:32 PM~16908658
> *This sunday
> 
> 
> ...


i wish this lil kid gets well,, will be in my prayers :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

LITTLE MAN WE ALL WISH YOU THE BEST


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Where the fuck was everybody tonight? guna be nice sat anybody gunna get out and ride and enjoy the sun while we have it??


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

where when


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 20 2010, 07:51 AM~16944403
> *where when
> *


DOWN TOWN SEATTLE LIEK WE BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

still across from the exebition,hopefully i will have time to change this f-ing cylinder out.what time though


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

WTF it 70 degrees out :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 20 2010, 11:41 AM~16945556
> *still across from the exebition,hopefully i will have time to change this f-ing cylinder out.what time though
> *


Homeplate usually aroudn 10 or so anybody else gunan be out tonight? probably roll alki first


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 16 2010, 03:32 PM~16908658
> *This sunday
> 
> 
> ...


Tomorrow


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Damn near 70 out today and the streets where dead except for a few people who met up way to go riders


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 21 2010, 02:44 AM~16950749
> *Damn near 70 out today and the streets where dead except for a few people who met up way to go riders
> *


COLD WINDY SEATTLE LIKE NIGHT AND NOT A SINGLE RIDER OUT OTHER THAN DONKERS
:angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 21 2010, 01:43 PM~16953483
> *COLD WINDY SEATTLE LIKE NIGHT AND NOT A SINGLE RIDER OUT OTHER THAN DONKERS
> :angry:
> *


We was out fooilio or did you forget lol


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: CaddyKid253, BELLY THE KID

sup Belly!


----------



## BELLY THE KID (Nov 15, 2007)

what up caddy kid


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

WHAT BIG SHOWS IN OREGON :dunno:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 21 2010, 08:16 PM~16956147
> *We was out fooilio or did you forget lol
> *



no I remember , Jo blew a tire on the way home got back at about 300am, just giving everyone else shit, for the NW donks out rollin


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 21 2010, 09:23 PM~16957076
> *no I remember , Jo blew a tire on the way home got back at about 300am, just giving everyone else shit, for the NW donks out rollin
> *


Some the 503 majestics coming up next weekend for the bbq maybe hit them up see if they can bring them parts u need to save u the trip to portland


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 21 2010, 09:48 PM~16957368
> *Some the 503 majestics coming up next weekend for the bbq maybe hit them up see if they can bring them parts u need to save u the trip to portland
> *


yes we are :biggrin: got to support those who supported us.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Mar 21 2010, 10:03 PM~16957567
> *yes we are :biggrin: got to support those who supported us.
> *


Sweet i support you so i guess you can support ME and my club at out show july 11th


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cant wait for JULY 11th 

what up Big T


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

MARCH 27th FULLHOUSE CC BBQ
APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"
MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
MAY 15TH LOWCOS YAKIMA SHOW AND SHINE 
MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM"
MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"
*JUNE? UCE BBQ "PORTLAND"*
JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"
JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE" 
JULY 17th ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW DATE COMING SOON "SEATTLE"
JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS "TRI CITIES"
*AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ*
AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

:dunno: *Dates???* :dunno:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 22 2010, 12:51 PM~16962786
> *MARCH 27th FULLHOUSE CC BBQ
> APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"
> MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> ...


UCE PORTLAND DATE IS SEPTEMBER 4 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 22 2010, 12:51 PM~16962786
> *MARCH 27th FULLHOUSE CC BBQ
> APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"
> MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> ...


This still this weekend if so time and location again please?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey when and where is the BBQ this weekend?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 22 2010, 06:22 PM~16965855
> *Hey when and where is the BBQ this weekend?
> *


Stalker/copycat LOL


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 22 2010, 05:42 PM~16964923
> *UCE PORTLAND DATE IS SEPTEMBER 4  :biggrin:
> *


IS THIS A CAR SHOW OR PICNIC


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 22 2010, 06:38 PM~16966038
> *Stalker/copycat LOL
> *


DONK RIDER


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 22 2010, 08:38 PM~16967918
> *DONK RIDER
> 
> *


I didnt LIFT it to fit the wheels its now a donk its and suv and i techechlly just double up some 13's


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 22 2010, 05:23 PM~16965312
> *This still this weekend if so time and location again please?
> *


old metro park and ride across the street from the showare center starts at noon


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Mar 22 2010, 08:11 PM~16967399
> *IS THIS A CAR SHOW OR PICNIC
> *


i beleive its a picnic/show


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 22 2010, 10:20 PM~16969535
> *old metro park and ride across the street from the showare center starts at noon
> *


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 22 2010, 04:23 PM~16965312
> *This still this weekend if so time and location again please?
> *



 Yep still giong on just hope it dont rain like they think its going to....  

*FullHouse CC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
12th Annual Show-n-Shine BBQ 
March 27th 2010*

located @ 398 Lincoln Ave, Kent, WA 98032
South end of the Park-N-Ride.. *starting @ 12:00*


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Koo, the "M" will be their showing their support & repp'N for the N.W. see ya'll this weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Mar 22 2010, 10:37 PM~16969760
> * Yep still giong on just hope it dont rain like they think its going to....
> 
> FullHouse CC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn,that forecast dont look all that good,I hope that changes by the weekend! :uh:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

thats good for seattle! cloudy is better then rain.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Mar 23 2010, 12:44 AM~16970703
> *Damn,that forecast dont look all that good,I hope that changes by the weekend! :uh:
> *


58 with a few clouds aint to bad it is only march


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 22 2010, 12:51 PM~16962786
> *MARCH 27th FULLHOUSE CC BBQ
> APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"
> MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> ...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

AUGUST 22ND INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB .
CAR SHOW WITH TROPHIES AND PRIZES.
ULTIMATE CAR HOP WITH TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.
PORTLAND OR.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 08:44 AM~16971847
> *AUGUST 22ND INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB .
> CAR SHOW WITH TROPHIES AND PRIZES.
> ULTIMATE CAR HOP WITH TROPHIES AND CASH PRIZES.
> ...


IS THIS THE 1ST YEAR 4 THIS SHOW WOULD LIKE TO COME 4 A SHOW IN OREGON COMING FROM LA DROVE OUT TO THE YAKIMA SHOW LAST YEAR WASHINGTON IS JUST A LITTLE TO FAR TO GO TO A SHOW MY BROTHER LIVES IN COTTAGE GROVE OREGON AND SOMETHING IN PORTLAND WOULD B NICE SURE MISS THE LRM PORTLAND SHOW :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Mar 23 2010, 09:01 AM~16973042
> *IS THIS THE 1ST YEAR 4 THIS SHOW WOULD LIKE TO COME 4 A SHOW IN OREGON COMING FROM LA DROVE OUT TO THE YAKIMA SHOW LAST YEAR WASHINGTON IS JUST A LITTLE TO FAR TO GO TO A SHOW MY BROTHER LIVES IN COTTAGE GROVE OREGON AND SOMETHING IN PORTLAND WOULD B NICE SURE MISS THE LRM PORTLAND SHOW :uh:
> *



PLEASE COME UP, THERE WILL BE CATS AND CARS FROM MANY STATES REPPIN. THIS SHOW WILL GO DOWN IN NORTHWEST HISTORY. THERE HAS NEVER BEEN A SHOW LIKE THIS TO HIT PORTLAND. EVERYONE IS INVITED. 

IF ANYONE REMEMBERS THAT LAST SHOW.. ITS ONLY GUNNA BE BETTER.  

PORTLAND, OR AUG. 22ND WILL BE THE PLACE TO BE.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

There will be a little car show parade here in woodburn usually the 1st wknd in august. A couple majestics came out along with a bunch of puro locos and unique pulled out a few cars also. we gotta "do it for the keeds". Their talkin about movin it to a diff park in woodburn but ill keep everyone posted.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Maybe after people cruising?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Mar 23 2010, 10:01 AM~16973042
> *IS THIS THE 1ST YEAR 4 THIS SHOW WOULD LIKE TO COME 4 A SHOW IN OREGON COMING FROM LA DROVE OUT TO THE YAKIMA SHOW LAST YEAR WASHINGTON IS JUST A LITTLE TO FAR TO GO TO A SHOW MY BROTHER LIVES IN COTTAGE GROVE OREGON AND SOMETHING IN PORTLAND WOULD B NICE SURE MISS THE LRM PORTLAND SHOW :uh:
> *


this is the second show homie,the first one was big and was a blast. come on up and enjoy the northwest. this show is in portland.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

HERE IT IS YOU GUYS DO NOT WANT TO MISS THIS.

INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND CAR CLUB 
AUGUST 22ND. PORTLAND INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY.
MONSTER CAR SHOW AND HOP.
6FOOT TROPHIES,LOTS OF TROPHIES AND PRIZES.
DIFFERENT SHOW CLASSES.
ALL OUT BATTLE ROYAL HOP. 500.00 PER CLASS.
LOTS MORE........
FLYERS WILL BE OUT SOON. ANY?? CALL 503 327 4193.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 07:36 PM~16980246
> *HERE IT IS YOU GUYS DO NOT WANT TO MISS THIS.
> 
> INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND CAR CLUB
> ...


good shit man


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Good shyt man, the "BIG M" will be their 4 sho,


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 08:36 PM~16980246
> *HERE IT IS YOU GUYS DO NOT WANT TO MISS THIS.
> 
> INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND CAR CLUB
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Any pics from the show in Everett last Sunday???


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

BBQ!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 09:36 PM~16980246
> *HERE IT IS YOU GUYS DO NOT WANT TO MISS THIS.
> 
> INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND CAR CLUB
> ...


THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT :biggrin: BEEN TO SHAHALIS BEEN TO YAKIMA SHOW BOTH WERE GOOD SHOWS BUT FAR AS F#[email protected]#$#@K :uh: :angry:  :banghead: THIS SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW. I CAN VISIT MY BROTHER IN COTTAGE GROVE AND DRIVE UP THE MORNING OF THE SHOW SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN PUTTING THE DATE ON MY SCHEDULE OF OUT OF STATE SHOWS TO GO :wow: :rimshot: SEE U IN AUGUST IF NOTHING CHANGES I WILL TALK TO THE CHAPTERS FROM THE PNW . LA IS COMMING HOLD MY SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

*****LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES

MAY 15TH LOWCOS YAKIMA SHOW AND SHINE

MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM"

MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"

JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"

JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"

JULY 3RD ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR"SEATTLE"

JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE"

JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS "TRI CITIES"

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ

AUGUSHT 22ND INDIVIDUAL C.C. PORTLAND INTERNATIONL SPEEDWAY "PORTLAND"

AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

sept 4th uce picnic "portland"*


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 24 2010, 12:34 PM~16986882
> *MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> 
> *****LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
> ...


DONT FORGET "ELL CHINGON"" IS HAVING THE ANNUAL "KING OF THE HOP NORTHWEST EDITION" AT HILLSBORO OREGON,, LAST WEEKND OF JULY!,, GET YOUR SHIT READY HOMIES!! LAST YEAR WAS A GOOD ONE!! :wow:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 07:36 PM~16980246
> *HERE IT IS YOU GUYS DO NOT WANT TO MISS THIS.
> 
> INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND CAR CLUB
> ...


 good job Big Killa, "respect"


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 22 2010, 12:51 PM~16962786
> *MARCH 27th FULLHOUSE CC BBQ
> APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"
> MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> ...


ROLLERZ ONLY "SEATTLE" 2nd ANNUAL ROLL OUT 2010 WILL BE HELD JULY 3, 2010. H SEE EVERYONE THERE.. :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Mar 24 2010, 12:34 PM~16986882
> *MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> 
> *****LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
> ...


Don't forget about the "M" homie. And a 
:thumbsup: to Killa last show was the shit!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Mar 24 2010, 06:39 PM~16990593
> *ROLLERZ ONLY "SEATTLE" 2nd ANNUAL ROLL OUT 2010 WILL BE HELD  JULY 3, 2010. H SEE EVERYONE THERE..  :biggrin:
> *


Whats the location ?? same as last year???


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 24 2010, 07:51 PM~16991557
> *Whats the location ?? same as last year???
> *


Thats what Andy told me the other day.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plumjuc_@Mar 24 2010, 09:55 AM~16985281
> *THIS IS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT  :biggrin:  BEEN TO SHAHALIS BEEN TO YAKIMA SHOW BOTH WERE GOOD SHOWS BUT FAR AS F#[email protected]#$#@K :uh:  :angry:    :banghead: THIS SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW. I CAN VISIT MY BROTHER IN COTTAGE GROVE AND DRIVE UP THE MORNING OF THE SHOW SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN PUTTING THE DATE ON MY SCHEDULE OF OUT OF STATE SHOWS TO GO :wow: :rimshot:  SEE U IN AUGUST IF NOTHING CHANGES I WILL TALK TO THE CHAPTERS FROM THE PNW .  LA IS COMMING HOLD MY SPOT :biggrin:
> *


DEAL :biggrin: CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU BRING HOMIE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 24 2010, 05:56 PM~16990191
> *good job Big Killa, "respect"
> *


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 24 2010, 07:51 PM~16991557
> *Whats the location ?? same as last year???
> *


yes sir,


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Mar 24 2010, 09:11 PM~16992648
> *yes sir,
> *


Coo


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 07:36 PM~16980246
> *HERE IT IS YOU GUYS DO NOT WANT TO MISS THIS.
> 
> INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND CAR CLUB
> ...



we will be there homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 25 2010, 05:56 PM~17001518
> *we will be there homie  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cool.cant wait


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Looks like this sat might be an alright day


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

hope so.....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 25 2010, 11:39 PM~17005060
> *hope so.....
> *


Is ur car gunna make it this time you have had some trying to roll it lately?


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 25 2010, 11:39 PM~17005060
> *hope so.....
> *



x2


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 25 2010, 11:40 PM~17005069
> *Is ur car gunna make it this time you have had some trying to roll it lately?
> *


:biggrin: yeah, its runnin good. tuned it up and fixed the hydros. lowriders are worse then MOST women, super high maintenance :uh: and expensive.


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 25 2010, 11:51 PM~17005126
> *:biggrin: yeah, its runnin good. tuned it up and fixed the hydros. lowriders are worse then MOST women, super high maintenance :uh: and expensive.
> *


i hear that...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Mar 25 2010, 11:51 PM~17005126
> *:biggrin: yeah, its runnin good. tuned it up and fixed the hydros. lowriders are worse then MOST women, super high maintenance :uh: and expensive.
> *


x100


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

The "M" is ready to head to Kent Wash. to throw down, and enjoy the B.B.Q. TTT to Switchman, and is crew see ya'll in a lil. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SAGDECIMO (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice show, good turn out, much respect to the Big M for the travelling North.


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

*FullHouse CC Wants to thank all the riders for coming out to the BBQ to today hope all had Fun! and to those who come up from Portland much love.....!

We will be keep'n you all posted on the car show/hop off that we will be throwing
later this year...... *:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Mar 27 2010, 07:24 PM~17019962
> *FullHouse CC Wants to thank all the riders for coming out to the BBQ to today hope all had Fun! and to those who come up from Portland much love.....!
> 
> We will be keep'n you all posted on the car show/hop off that we will be throwing
> ...



cool homie, thanks for havin' us !!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2010, 08:36 PM~16980246
> *HERE IT IS YOU GUYS DO NOT WANT TO MISS THIS.
> 
> INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND CAR CLUB
> ...


thats cool gives me reason to come kick it portland.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Mar 27 2010, 09:08 PM~17020329
> *thats cool gives me reason to come kick it portland.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


come on down homie you will have a great time.


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

yo' Killa, is this at the "P.I.R." ?? or at the Meadows ???

i "can" read, but just wanted to clarify


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 28 2010, 07:34 AM~17022328
> *yo' Killa, is this at the "P.I.R." ?? or at the Meadows  ???
> 
> i "can" read, but just wanted to clarify
> *


P.I.R.. MEADOWS WOULDNT ALLOW ANOTHER SHOW.CAR TOYS FUCKED IT UP FOR US OVER THERE.
P.I.R. IS A MUCH BETTER SPOT.
AND TRUST ME ITS GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 28 2010, 06:52 AM~17022374
> *P.I.R.. MEADOWS WOULDNT ALLOW ANOTHER SHOW.CAR TOYS FUCKED IT UP FOR US OVER THERE.
> P.I.R. IS A MUCH BETTER SPOT.
> AND TRUST ME ITS GOING DOWN!!!
> *



cool thanks  

P.I.R.'s a tight-ass spot fo' sho'


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 28 2010, 09:38 AM~17022600
> *cool thanks
> 
> P.I.R.'s a tight-ass spot fo' sho'
> *


yes.killa,you pull some big strings to get that spot?well good job whatever you did.aug.22 portland,ore not to be fucked with that day.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 28 2010, 12:03 PM~17024046
> *yes.killa,you pull some big strings to get that spot?well good job whatever you did.aug.22 portland,ore not to be fucked with that day.
> *


thanks t. just costed money thats it. and it will be a great event.live entertainment,show with trophies and cash prizes and a monster hop with 500 per class pay out. GREAT EVENT FOR THE WHOLE NW. TO ENJOY. BEST OFS CATEGORIES, MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION. :wow: DONT MISS IT.


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 28 2010, 03:46 PM~17025395
> *thanks t. just costed money thats it. and it will be a great event.live entertainment,show with trophies and cash prizes and a monster hop with 500 per class pay out. GREAT EVENT FOR THE WHOLE NW. TO ENJOY. BEST OFS CATEGORIES, MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION. :wow: DONT MISS IT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 28 2010, 06:07 PM~17025980
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you com'n down?hope washinton surports this like oregon has done for washinton the last 3 years. NO DISREPECT intended.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I got a few pics and vids from the show/shine on Sat, not alot but here they are


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 28 2010, 09:12 PM~17029574
> *I got a few pics and vids from the show/shine on Sat, not alot but here they are
> 
> 
> ...



good lookin' out homie :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 28 2010, 10:12 PM~17029574
> *I got a few pics and vids from the show/shine on Sat, not alot but here they are
> 
> 
> ...


mike your blazer got its ass in the air just as much as the nose in most the pics we see of it,gotta post a ass layed out pic too..


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes it does, but we got's it like dat :biggrin:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 29 2010, 03:07 AM~17030920
> *mike your blazer got its ass in the air just as much as the nose in most the pics we see of it,gotta post a ass layed out pic too..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

more pics of saturday


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 29 2010, 03:07 AM~17030920
> *mike your blazer got its ass in the air just as much as the nose in most the pics we see of it,gotta post a ass layed out pic too..
> *














"layed out" there, are you happy now V ?? :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 28 2010, 10:01 PM~17029423
> *you com'n down?hope washinton surports this like oregon has done for washinton the last 3 years. NO DISREPECT intended.
> *


you know it lol i try to support all the shows in washington and oregon big or small and i've been doing it for the last 15yrs :wave:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 28 2010, 10:01 PM~17029423
> *you com'n down?hope washinton surports this like oregon has done for washinton the last 3 years. NO DISREPECT intended.
> *


what show are you talking about is it in portland when where pmme whats next just got my ride going again thanx in advance let me know what show is next new to oregon


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 28 2010, 03:46 PM~17025395
> *thanks t. just costed money thats it. and it will be a great event.live entertainment,show with trophies and cash prizes and a monster hop with 500 per class pay out. GREAT EVENT FOR THE WHOLE NW. TO ENJOY. BEST OFS CATEGORIES, MOST CLUB PARTICIPATION. :wow: DONT MISS IT.
> *


which one is this


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

looked fun wish i woulda lopoked at the thread i woulda went those pics by the water looked coooooool and funnnnnnnn


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 29 2010, 04:17 PM~17036505
> *looked fun wish i woulda lopoked at the thread i woulda went those pics by the water looked coooooool and funnnnnnnn
> *


You didn't miss Portland. It's in August


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 29 2010, 01:31 PM~17034516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yup :biggrin: you know i have fun givin you shit homie... its all in good fun..


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I got some video of the hopping but for some reason it wont let me download it, must be all the videis from Enumclaw Tony wanted to see :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Mar 29 2010, 05:09 PM~17036419
> *which one is this
> *


AUGUST 22ND AT PORTLAND INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY.INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB. CAR SHOW AND SUPER CAR HOP, WITH TROPHIES AND CASH PAY OUTS. DONT MISS IT.BIG EVENT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Mar 28 2010, 05:07 PM~17025980
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 29 2010, 06:53 PM~17037517
> *AUGUST 22ND AT PORTLAND INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY.INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB. CAR SHOW AND SUPER CAR HOP, WITH TROPHIES AND CASH PAY OUTS. DONT MISS IT.BIG EVENT
> *



Thats whats up, we will be out there


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 29 2010, 07:53 PM~17037517
> *AUGUST 22ND AT PORTLAND INTERNATIONAL RACEWAY.INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB. CAR SHOW AND SUPER CAR HOP, WITH TROPHIES AND CASH PAY OUTS. DONT MISS IT.BIG EVENT
> *


i strongly suggest com'n down august 21(night before the show)to hit the strip clubs.(they need surport too,lol!)


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

*Here's some video The Homie AZphotoz made from the FullHouse BBQ... 
Sat March 27th*  




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIaZShVgkhg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eSbZk4TPes


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Good Shyt Switch :thumbsup:


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Mar 29 2010, 11:03 PM~17040785
> *Here's some video The Homie AZphotoz made from the FullHouse BBQ...
> Sat March 27th
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIaZShVgkhg
> ...


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Mar 29 2010, 11:03 PM~17040785
> *Here's some video The Homie AZphotoz made from the FullHouse BBQ...
> Sat March 27th
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIaZShVgkhg
> ...


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Mar 29 2010, 10:48 PM~17041092
> *
> *



good lookin' out homie ! :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

AZ does some good videos and pics :thumbsup:


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 30 2010, 03:22 AM~17041705
> *good lookin' out homie !  :biggrin:
> *


No Problem, Thanks for coming all the way up to Kent. Stay Up.


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 30 2010, 07:30 AM~17042438
> *AZ does some good videos and pics :thumbsup:
> *


Thankz, I appreciate the positive feedback. Holla at your boy when u see me at the shows doing my thing. Stay Up Legacy CC


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 29 2010, 09:55 PM~17040006
> *i strongly suggest com'n down august 21(night before the show)to hit the strip clubs.(they need surport too,lol!)
> *


and the steak bites.....................


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Mar 30 2010, 07:30 AM~17042438
> *AZ does some good videos and pics :thumbsup:
> *



x2 hope to see you at our shows


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 29 2010, 12:31 PM~17034516
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that's laid?.....it looks stock hight to me......




just messin....keep it gangsta mike..


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Mar 30 2010, 11:24 AM~17044820
> *that's laid?.....it looks stock hight to me......
> just messin....keep it gangsta mike..
> *



it is stock, this trucks never been cut !! "it for sale" !! :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

j/p :biggrin: 

it's cuz Paul did the "flip" on the rearend, that's why it locks up so high !!

"im done hopping, so here come the secrets" !! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

j/p


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 30 2010, 01:08 PM~17045172
> *it is stock, this trucks never been cut !!  "it for sale" !!  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> j/p  :biggrin:
> ...



hno: hno: what goooood


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Mar 30 2010, 07:41 AM~17042501
> *Thankz, I appreciate the positive feedback. Holla at your boy when u see me at the shows doing my thing. Stay Up Legacy CC
> *


 :wave:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@Mar 30 2010, 01:13 PM~17045694
> *hno:  hno:  what goooood
> *



wut it dew Steve-o wut it dew :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

Date has been set! Mark this one on you calendeer, SUNDAY AUGUST 1ST,, HILLSBORO OREGON, SHUTE PARK ,10 TO 5 PM

YEAP ONE MORE TIME AND BETTER EVERY YEAR,, THE NORTHWEST KING OF THE SWITCH CAR SHOW AND HOP IN BROUGH TO YOU BY ME,,EL CHINGON AKA BILLY!, SO THE INVITE IS FOR ALL WHO WANT TO COME DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME, THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT,, THE PARK IS A NICE ONE WITH LOTS OF SHATE AND GOOD FOOD AROUND THE BLOCK! I WILL BE GIVIN LIKE ALWAYS TONS OF AWARDS,, SO, IF YOU ARE NOT DOING NADA THIS DATE,, GET YOU UGLY ASS OUT OF THE HOUSE AND JOIN US!


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 30 2010, 06:26 PM~17048184
> *Date has been set! Mark this one on you calendeer, SUNDAY AUGUST 1ST,, HILLSBORO OREGON, SHUTE PARK ,10 TO 5 PM
> 
> YEAP  ONE MORE TIME AND BETTER EVERY YEAR,, THE NORTHWEST KING OF THE SWITCH  CAR SHOW AND HOP IN BROUGH TO YOU BY ME,,EL CHINGON AKA BILLY!, SO THE INVITE IS FOR ALL WHO WANT TO COME DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME, THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT,, THE PARK IS A NICE ONE WITH LOTS OF SHATE AND GOOD FOOD AROUND THE BLOCK! I WILL BE GIVIN LIKE ALWAYS TONS OF AWARDS,, SO, IF YOU ARE NOT DOING NADA THIS DATE,, GET YOU UGLY ASS OUT OF THE HOUSE AND  JOIN US!
> *


*Same date as ours!!! *:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 6 2010, 09:37 PM~16535883
> *AUGUST 1st MAJESTICS PORTLAND PICNIC\HOP  :biggrin: </span>
> *


Announced back on FEBRUARY 6TH HomeBoy... :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Mar 30 2010, 05:57 PM~17048551
> *Announced back on FEBRUARY 6TH HomeBoy... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



true dat


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> > *AUGUST 1st MAJESTICS PORTLAND PICNIC\HOP :biggrin: *</span>
> 
> 
> *My Bad January 30th!!! *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Mar 30 2010, 03:31 PM~17046450
> *wut it dew Steve-o wut it dew  :biggrin:
> *


chilllling waiting for summer :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 30 2010, 06:26 PM~17048184
> *Date has been set! Mark this one on you calendeer, SUNDAY AUGUST 1ST,, HILLSBORO OREGON, SHUTE PARK ,10 TO 5 PM
> 
> YEAP  ONE MORE TIME AND BETTER EVERY YEAR,, THE NORTHWEST KING OF THE SWITCH  CAR SHOW AND HOP IN BROUGH TO YOU BY ME,,EL CHINGON AKA BILLY!, SO THE INVITE IS FOR ALL WHO WANT TO COME DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME, THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT,, THE PARK IS A NICE ONE WITH LOTS OF SHATE AND GOOD FOOD AROUND THE BLOCK! I WILL BE GIVIN LIKE ALWAYS TONS OF AWARDS,, SO, IF YOU ARE NOT DOING NADA THIS DATE,, GET YOU UGLY ASS OUT OF THE HOUSE AND  JOIN US!
> *


 :buttkick: :nono: :dunno:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 30 2010, 06:26 PM~17048184
> *Date has been set! Mark this one on you calendeer, SUNDAY AUGUST 1ST,, HILLSBORO OREGON, SHUTE PARK ,10 TO 5 PM
> 
> YEAP  ONE MORE TIME AND BETTER EVERY YEAR,, THE NORTHWEST KING OF THE SWITCH  CAR SHOW AND HOP IN BROUGH TO YOU BY ME,,EL CHINGON AKA BILLY!, SO THE INVITE IS FOR ALL WHO WANT TO COME DOWN AND HAVE A GOOD TIME, THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT,, THE PARK IS A NICE ONE WITH LOTS OF SHATE AND GOOD FOOD AROUND THE BLOCK! I WILL BE GIVIN LIKE ALWAYS TONS OF AWARDS,, SO, IF YOU ARE NOT DOING NADA THIS DATE,, GET YOU UGLY ASS OUT OF THE HOUSE AND  JOIN US!
> *


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Mar 30 2010, 03:02 PM~17046201
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Mar 30 2010, 06:49 PM~17048447
> *Same date as ours!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


ops my bad! im gonna have to change the date then,, a week early!!shit i havent been here for a while i didnt look! :biggrin: , i will call the parks office in a minute! :wow:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 31 2010, 08:04 AM~17053581
> *ops my bad! im gonna have to change the date then,, a week early!!shit i havent been here for a while i didnt look! :biggrin: , i will call the parks office in a minute! :wow:
> *


will AUGUST THE 7TH WORKS BETTER? OR JULY 24TH/ 25TH??? :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOKIN FORWARD TO THAT ONE BILLY!! WHEN EVER U PIN IT DOWN


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 31 2010, 08:09 AM~17053614
> *LOOKIN FORWARD TO THAT ONE BILLY!! WHEN EVER U PIN IT DOWN
> *


I JUST DONT WANNA PICK A DATE SOME ONE ALREADY HAS!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

MAYBE SOME ONE UPDATE THE CAR SHOW LIST!?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 31 2010, 08:07 AM~17053601
> *will AUGUST THE 7TH WORKS BETTER? OR JULY 24TH/ 25TH??? :cheesy:
> *


shit pick the 7th


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Here ya go, updated list:

APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"

MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
MAY 9TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
MAY 15TH LOWCOS YAKIMA SHOW AND SHINE 
MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM"
MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"

JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"

JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE" 
JULY 17th ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS 

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ
AUGUST 1st MAJESTICS PORTLAND HOP/BBQ
AUGUST 22nd INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND
AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

SEPTEMBER 4 UCE PORTLAND PICNIC


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks LadyShowTime for the update, anyone get any confirmation on Lowrider's Seattle show!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Mar 31 2010, 11:09 AM~17054593
> *Here ya go, updated list:
> 
> APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"
> ...


ttt to keep it fresh


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Mar 31 2010, 10:09 AM~17054593
> *Here ya go, updated list:
> 
> APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"
> ...


 I DONT SEE A SHOW FOR THE 24TH OR 25TH OF JULY,
THATS A GOOD DATE FOE THE SHOW! OR,,, ANYONE IS HAVING A SHOW THAT DAY???


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

OR MAYBE AUGUST THE 15TH?


----------



## THE SHIT (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 31 2010, 10:05 AM~17055176
> *OR MAYBE AUGUST THE 15TH?
> *


not the 15th


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Mar 31 2010, 08:04 AM~17053581
> *ops my bad! im gonna have to change the date then,, a week early!!shit i havent been here for a while i didnt look! :biggrin: , i will call the parks office in a minute! :wow:*


Thanks Billy...


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by viciousj_@Mar 31 2010, 01:21 PM~17056305
> *Thanks Billy...
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

JULY 3RD NOT THE 17TH FOR THE ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE CAR SHOW...ROLL OUT 2010.. :biggrin:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"

MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
MAY 9TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
MAY 15TH LOWCOS YAKIMA SHOW AND SHINE 
MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM"
MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"

JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"

JULY 3RD ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE" 
JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS 

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ
AUGUST 1st MAJESTICS PORTLAND HOP/BBQ
AUGUST 22nd INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND
AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

SEPTEMBER 4 UCE PORTLAND PICNIC


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 1 2010, 09:17 AM~17065120
> *APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"
> This one not happening, its been moved to the 15th
> MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> ...


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
MAY 9TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
MAY 15TH LOWCOS YAKIMA SHOW AND SHINE 
MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM"
MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"

JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"

JULY 3RD ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE" 
JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS 

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ
AUGUST 1st MAJESTICS PORTLAND HOP/BBQ
AUGUST 22nd INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND
AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

SEPTEMBER 4 UCE PORTLAND PICNIC


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 1 2010, 01:49 PM~17067416
> *MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> MAY 9TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
> MAY 15TH LOWCOS YAKIMA SHOW AND SHINE
> ...


  goood looking out miss


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Easter NW


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 3 2010, 11:31 PM~17089296
> *Happy Easter NW
> *


back at you.still no money order but i'll get the package ready for you.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 4 2010, 01:21 AM~17090505
> *back at you.still no money order but i'll get the package ready for you.
> *


if it dont get to you by monday, i will go to the bank, its hooked up to my account so i can track it


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 4 2010, 09:41 AM~17091572
> *if it dont get to you by monday, i will go to the bank, its hooked up to my account so i can track it
> *


cool ya it should've been here by now.but it's cool.i'll send them monday or tuesday.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

post up your car show flyers please... tryin to get organized


----------



## playboypinoy (Apr 18, 2008)

HEY CHECK OUT MIKES NEW SHOP IN EVERETT HERES THE FOURM ITS IN LOWRIDER GENERAL UNDER STILL LOW AUTOMOTIVES .. GOOD PRICES AND BAD ASS WORK .. HE USE TO RUN CAS BUT NOW LEFT CAS AND OPEN HIS OWN SHOP .. CHEC IT OUT .. AND THE ADDRESS IS ON TEH BOTTTOM


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Right across from home plate


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

Tony yooz a nutt !!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@Apr 9 2010, 04:55 PM~17147129
> *Tony yooz a nutt !!
> *


Hey is an EVENT most all us cars guys love to do LOL


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

looking forward to coming to shows this year

check it out, we will be updating this year as the shows go on
BIGTIMERS CC YOUTUBE CHANNEL

OFFICAL BIGTIMERS CC WEBSITE



something to mark on your calenders. May 1 2010 is Unity Cruise up in BC if anyone wants to make the trip, Ill update with more details soon


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 8 2010, 10:14 PM~17140768
> *Right across from home plate
> 
> 
> ...


how is it?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 10 2010, 11:05 PM~17156913
> *how is it?
> *


Club was super nice girls where so so porn star beitch was out there running aroudn the crowd choking herself and other people slapping herself with they hands slapping them having them choke her lifting up bitches shirts and playing with they tittys was a wild show for sure LOL


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 11 2010, 01:42 AM~17158088
> *Club was super nice girls where so so porn star beitch was out there running aroudn the crowd choking herself and other people slapping herself with they hands slapping them having them choke her lifting up bitches shirts and playing with they tittys was a wild show for sure LOL
> *


catch your breath homie :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 11 2010, 02:36 AM~17158146
> *catch your breath homie  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 11 2010, 02:42 AM~17158088
> *Club was super nice girls where so so porn star beitch was out there running aroudn the crowd choking herself and other people slapping herself with they hands slapping them having them choke her lifting up bitches shirts and playing with they tittys was a wild show for sure LOL
> *


  :dunno: Say what???  :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 11 2010, 03:36 AM~17158146
> *catch your breath homie  :biggrin:
> *


It never ran away im good  :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 11 2010, 11:14 AM~17159967
> *It never ran away im good  :biggrin:
> *


we gonna have to get it up there and scope out the scene together soon


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen jp


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 11 2010, 06:03 PM~17162104
> *we gonna have to get it up there and scope out the scene together soon
> *


YESSSIR


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Apr 11 2010, 07:10 PM~17162734
> *Pics or it didn't happen jp
> *


x 2


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536045


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 11 2010, 08:51 PM~17164050
> *x 2
> *


I was gunna try and take pics but i had 3 security guys in my range at all time cause we sat right by the private dance booths


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 11 2010, 11:52 PM~17165641
> *I was gunna try and take pics but i had 3 security guys in my range at all time cause we sat right by the private dance booths
> *


i THINK YOUR LIEING....gOOD STORY THOUGH


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 12 2010, 08:55 PM~17174459
> *i THINK YOUR LIEING....gOOD STORY THOUGH
> *


OKKKKKK Enumclaw


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

summer time come on!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

whats up nw


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

SATURDAY MAY 29, 2010 SEWARD PARK 5TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL DAY SHOW AND SHINE PICNIC PUT ON BY 
ONE SHOP WHEEL AND TIRE SHOP HAS BEEN MOVED TO 
HARLEY DAVIDSON /R.M.C. RENTON MOTOR CYCLES /FULL TROTTLE CAFE
3701 E. VALLEY ROAD RENTON,WA 98057
FOR INFO CONTACT PIGG 206-679-7444
THERE WILL BE A LIVE DJ ON STAGE, LOCAL MUSIC ACTS PERFORMING,FOOD, BEER GARDEN, AND STUFF FOR THE KIDS TO DO, FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY. :h5: 
SO LETS GET THEM LOWRIDERS,DONKS ,TRUCKS,HOPPERS AND MOTORCYLES SHINED UP


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 18 2010, 11:08 AM~17227881
> *MONDAY MAY 31, 2010 SEWARD PARK 5TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL DAY SHOW AND SHINE PICNIC PUT ON BY
> ONE SHOP WHEEL AND TIRE SHOP HAS BEEN MOVED TO
> R.M.C. RENTON MOTOR CYCLES /FULL TROTTLE PUB AND EATERY
> ...


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

A.Z. NORTHWEST LOWRIDER PHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Apr 18 2010, 01:25 PM~17228920
> *A.Z. NORTHWEST LOWRIDER PHOTOGRAPHY
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 18 2010, 11:08 AM~17227881
> *MONDAY MAY 31, 2010 SEWARD PARK 5TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL DAY SHOW AND SHINE PICNIC PUT ON BY
> ONE SHOP WHEEL AND TIRE SHOP HAS BEEN MOVED TO
> R.M.C. RENTON MOTOR CYCLES /FULL TROTTLE PUB AND EATERY
> ...


What happend to Seward Park??? Why you moving it??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 19 2010, 10:31 AM~17236712
> *What happend to Seward Park??? Why you moving it??
> *


City park = city permits fess headaches police etc tight spot to do it if you can do it right but the city wont let you get the whole park unless you get security ect just like putting on a show lot of bs involved


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*THIS GUNNA BE THE LAST YEAR, CHRONICLES IS RUNNIN TAPE

IF YOU GOT A SHOW LET ME KNOW

LETS MAKE A GOOD ONE!!!!!!!  uffin: 


THANK YOU FOR THE MANY YEARS OF LOWRIDING VIDEO

MUCH LUV TO ALL.*


----------



## 85 cc (Dec 20, 2009)

damn no more rider chronical :uh: damn hope your moving on to bigger things


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 85 cc_@Apr 19 2010, 02:18 PM~17239144
> *damn no more rider chronical :uh: damn hope your moving on to bigger things
> *


greener pastures  thank U


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 19 2010, 10:55 AM~17236924
> *City park = city permits fess headaches police etc tight spot to do it if you can do it right but the city wont let you get the whole park unless you get security ect just like putting on a show lot of bs involved
> *


THANKS TONE :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Apr 19 2010, 10:31 AM~17236712
> *What happend to Seward Park??? Why you moving it??
> *


WE ARE ALSO CHANGING THE DATE TO SATURDAY MAY 29, 2010 SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 19 2010, 03:36 PM~17239306
> *WE ARE ALSO CHANGING THE DATE TO SATURDAY MAY 29, 2010 SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS :biggrin:
> *


For reaL NO MORE MEMORIAL DAY WTF


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 1 2010, 12:49 PM~17067416
> *MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> MAY 9TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
> MAY 15TH LOWCOS YAKIMA SHOW AND SHINE
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Apr 19 2010, 10:23 PM~17243262
> *:biggrin:
> *


when is the big show up there in long veiw?unick tin.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 19 2010, 03:36 PM~17239306
> *WE ARE ALSO CHANGING THE DATE TO SATURDAY MAY 29, 2010 SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS :biggrin:
> *


like Tone said WTF...


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 19 2010, 03:09 PM~17239085
> *THIS GUNNA BE THE LAST YEAR,  CHRONICLES IS RUNNIN TAPE
> 
> IF YOU GOT A SHOW LET ME KNOW
> ...


why what happen :wow:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 19 2010, 09:03 PM~17242901
> *For reaL NO MORE MEMORIAL DAY WTF
> *


CITY OF SEATTLE AND THE SEATTLE POLICE :thumbsdown: 
DONT WORRY WE HAVE ANOTHER EVENT PLANNED FOR MEMORIAL DAY JUST NOT AT THE PARK :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 20 2010, 04:14 PM~17250615
> *CITY OF SEATTLE AND THE SEATTLE POLICE  :thumbsdown:
> DONT WORRY WE HAVE ANOTHER EVENT PLANNED  FOR MEMORIAL DAY JUST NOT AT THE PARK :biggrin:
> *


Where cause you said you changed the date??
QUOTE(westside206rain @ Apr 19 2010, 03:36 PM) 
WE ARE ALSO CHANGING THE DATE TO SATURDAY MAY 29, 2010 SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Apr 20 2010, 07:56 AM~17246768
> *why what happen :wow:
> *


GOTTA FOCUS MORE ON MY CAREER AS i GET OLDER :biggrin: 
ILL BE AROUND THOU HOMIE.. THE DVD THING WENT WAY BETTER THAN EXPECTED I JUST WISH I HAD GOTTEN INTO YEARS EARLIER
6 VOL. WAS A GOOD RUN FOR SOMETHING THAT I WAS APART OF SO MANY YEARS. THANKS EVERYONE WITH PUTTIN UP WITH THE BACK OF MY HEAD :biggrin: 

C U SOON HOMIE :biggrin:  

U KEEPIN THEM VIDEOS MOVIN? HOOK ME UP. :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 20 2010, 04:14 PM~17250615
> *CITY OF SEATTLE AND THE SEATTLE POLICE  :thumbsdown:
> DONT WORRY WE HAVE ANOTHER EVENT PLANNED  FOR MEMORIAL DAY JUST NOT AT THE PARK :biggrin:
> *


Keep us updated F.B.I. :biggrin: Need to know whats going on that weekend. Cant waste a 3 day weekend without riding :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 19 2010, 02:36 PM~17239306
> *WE ARE ALSO CHANGING THE DATE TO SATURDAY MAY 29, 2010 SO MARK YOUR CALENDERS :biggrin:
> *


is there some flyers or somethin im confused


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

OK SO SAT THE 29TH OF MAY WE ARE HAVING THE SHOW IN SHINE IN RENTON AND ON MONDAY WE WILL BE HAVING ANOTHER PICNIC IN KENT AT SMI/ONE STOP ON 212TH THAT WAY THERE'S SOMTHING TO DO THROUGHOUT THE WEEKEND INSTEAD OF EVENTS JUST TAKING PLACE FOR ONE DAY :biggrin: I DONT SEE WHY WE COULDN'T SET UP A CRUISE ON SATURDAY NIGHT OR SUNDAY :h5:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1sikMC, 82cut

Travis get to work fool


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 24 2010, 11:14 AM~17289236
> *OK SO SAT THE 29TH OF MAY WE ARE HAVING THE SHOW IN SHINE IN RENTON AND ON MONDAY WE WILL BE HAVING ANOTHER PICNIC IN KENT AT SMI/ONE STOP ON 212TH THAT WAY THERE'S SOMTHING TO DO THROUGHOUT THE WEEKEND INSTEAD OF EVENTS JUST TAKING PLACE FOR ONE DAY :biggrin: I DONT SEE WHY WE COULDN'T SET UP A CRUISE ON SATURDAY NIGHT OR SUNDAY :h5:
> *


got addresses


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 24 2010, 10:08 PM~17292305
> *got addresses
> *


THE ONE ON THE SAT.THE 29TH IS AT THE HARLEY DAVIDSON/RENTONMOTORCYCLES PARKING LOT.THE ONE ON MONDAY IS AT THE SWITCH MAN INC./ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP IN BETWEEN 75TH AND 76TH OFF 212TH BASICALLY IN BETWEEN THE RAILROAD TRACKS IN THE PARKING LOT


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 18 2010, 11:08 AM~17227881
> *SATURDAY MAY 29, 2010 SEWARD PARK 5TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL DAY SHOW AND SHINE PICNIC PUT ON BY
> ONE SHOP WHEEL AND TIRE SHOP HAS BEEN MOVED TO
> HARLEY DAVIDSON /R.M.C. RENTON MOTOR CYCLES /FULL TROTTLE CAFE
> ...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 24 2010, 10:36 PM~17293107
> *THE ONE ON THE SAT.THE 29TH IS AT THE HARLEY DAVIDSON/RENTONMOTORCYCLES PARKING LOT.THE ONE ON MONDAY IS AT THE SWITCH MAN INC./ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP IN BETWEEN 75TH AND 76TH OFF 212TH BASICALLY IN BETWEEN THE RAILROAD TRACKS IN THE PARKING LOT
> *


thanks


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

GOOD MORNING NW<


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

dam the sun is nice!


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr24 2010, 11:36 PM~17293107
> *THE ONE ON THE SAT.THE 29TH IS AT THE HARLEY DAVIDSON/RENTONMOTORCYCLES PARKING LOT. THE ONE ON MONDAY IS AT THE SWITCH MAN INC./ONE STOP WHEEL SHOP IN BETWEEN 75TH AND 76TH OFF 212TH BASICALLY IN BETWEEN THE RAILROAD TRACKS IN THE PARKING LOT
> *


Us North End people might not know that are very well.. :uh: Got a address for us?? :biggrin:


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

Big BBQ / Show an Shine
At The Shop Mon. May 31st 
7405 S. 212th St Kent WA 98032


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

NICE, I'm sure the "M" will be their to show their support... :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THIS SHOW IS ON THIS SUNDAY


----------



## SwitchMan Inc. (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 82cut_@Apr 25 2010, 11:30 PM~17302703
> *NICE, I'm sure the "M" will be their to show their support... :biggrin:
> *


Thats wats up


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SwitchMan Inc._@Apr 25 2010, 11:48 PM~17302472
> *Big BBQ / Show an Shine
> At The Shop Mon. May 31st </span>
> 7405 S. 212th St Kent WA 98032
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>Thanks Homie... :biggrin: Im sure its going to be a big turn out!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Still Low Auto (Mar 30, 2010)

SUP NW :cheesy:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 18 2010, 11:08 AM~17227881
> *SATURDAY MAY 29, 2010 SEWARD PARK 5TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL DAY SHOW AND SHINE PICNIC PUT ON BY
> ONE SHOP WHEEL AND TIRE SHOP HAS BEEN MOVED TO
> HARLEY DAVIDSON /R.M.C. RENTON MOTOR CYCLES /FULL TROTTLE CAFE
> ...


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 24 2010, 12:14 PM~17289236
> *OK SO SAT THE 29TH OF MAY WE ARE HAVING THE SHOW IN SHINE IN RENTON AND ON MONDAY WE WILL BE HAVING ANOTHER PICNIC IN KENT AT SMI/ONE STOP ON 212TH THAT WAY THERE'S SOMTHING TO DO THROUGHOUT THE WEEKEND INSTEAD OF EVENTS JUST TAKING PLACE FOR ONE DAY :biggrin: I DONT SEE WHY WE COULDN'T SET UP A CRUISE ON SATURDAY NIGHT OR SUNDAY :h5:
> *


 :thumbsup: Please keep me informed if u guys go cruising, Thankz A.Z.


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Apr 25 2010, 07:43 AM~17294341
> *GOOD MORNING NW<
> *


Good morning, how did the photo work out?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I gotta go pick it up at costco i'll let you know, thanks


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Apr 27 2010, 07:00 AM~17316046
> *:thumbsup: Please keep me informed if u guys go cruising, Thankz A.Z.
> *


 :yes: :wave:


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 27 2010, 09:22 AM~17317115
> *:yes:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

meet spot : 20901 Langley Bypass, Langley, BC- cruise leaves at 6pm

and I will be shooting the entire cruise


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

MAN ricks honey sugars and foxs might all be owned and shut down by the feds tomorrow WTF COCKSUCKING FEDS


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

in spokane..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Apr 28 2010, 10:02 AM~17330348
> *in spokane..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 27 2010, 11:38 PM~17326900
> *MAN ricks honey sugars and foxs might all be owned and shut down by the feds tomorrow WTF COCKSUCKING FEDS
> *


Dam tone
they closeing all your hang outs


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 28 2010, 12:39 PM~17331318
> *Dam tone
> they closeing all your hang outs
> *


I still got the deju vu chain lol


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 28 2010, 03:38 PM~17333061
> *I still got the deju vu chain lol
> *


100 pretty girls and 1 ugly one, or some shit like that yea


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Apr 28 2010, 03:39 PM~17333081
> *100 pretty girls and 1 ugly one, or some shit like that yea
> *


Its saposed to be 3 ugly ones but its usually a 60/40 split either way lol


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 28 2010, 03:41 PM~17333094
> *Its saposed to be 3 ugly ones but its usually a 60/40 split either way lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

60/40 those arent bad odds


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 28 2010, 03:41 PM~17333094
> *Its saposed to be 3 ugly ones but its usually a 60/40 split either way lol
> *


Quality should drasticlly improve in the next few weeks


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 28 2010, 05:24 PM~17334081
> *Quality should drasticlly improve in the next few weeks
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 28 2010, 05:24 PM~17334081
> *Quality should drasticlly improve in the next few weeks
> *


Under the court order, Rick's and the other clubs – Sugar's in Shoreline, Honey's in Everett and Fox's in Pierce County – must shut down by May 5. The government will take over Rick's. Sugar's has already shut down and Honey's will be demolished. 

Looks like might get to go see some of my lady firends this weekend after all who wants to go on a "SAVE THE STRIPPER TOUR" with me LOL


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 28 2010, 09:11 PM~17337357
> *Under the court order, Rick's and the other clubs – Sugar's in Shoreline, Honey's in Everett and Fox's in Pierce County – must shut down by May 5. The government will take over Rick's. Sugar's has already shut down and Honey's will be demolished.
> 
> Looks like might get to go see some of my lady firends this weekend after all who wants to go on a "SAVE THE STRIPPER TOUR" with me LOL
> *


god damn it now the vu will be flooded


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

why do I imagine a " SAVE THE STRIPPER" shirt in Tonys near future....LOL he probably already has a box full of them.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@Apr 29 2010, 05:30 AM~17338784
> *why do I imagine a " SAVE THE STRIPPER" shirt in Tonys near future....LOL he probably already has a box full of them.
> *


You still want your EXTRA SMMMMEDIUM :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt for the northwest.WE STILL GOT CLUBS DOWN HERE TONY.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 30 2010, 01:34 PM~17352801
> *ttt for the northwest.WE STILL GOT CLUBS DOWN HERE TONY.
> *



yes sir!!! steak, liquor and pussy, don't get much better than that  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Apr 30 2010, 01:34 PM~17352801
> *ttt for the northwest.WE STILL GOT CLUBS DOWN HERE TONY.
> *


Ya i know you guys got food in your clubs but can't get blow jobs and fuck them in there like up here LOL


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 30 2010, 03:15 PM~17354048
> *Ya i know you guys got food in your clubs but can't get blow jobs and fuck them in there like up here LOL
> *


u must be going to the wrong ones then


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 30 2010, 07:10 PM~17355377
> *u must be going to the wrong ones then
> *


OH shit next time im down there be ready to give me the guided tour then LOL


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 30 2010, 07:34 PM~17355565
> *OH shit next time im down there be ready to give me the guided tour then LOL
> *


Hows the "SAVE THE STRIPPERS" tour going Tony? :biggrin: Remember, PICS or it did'nt happen....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 27 2010, 11:38 PM~17326900
> *MAN ricks honey sugars and foxs might all be owned and shut down by the feds tomorrow WTF COCKSUCKING FEDS
> *


someone at work said they seen the sign on foxes the oter day that said 7 days....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@May 2 2010, 02:30 PM~17366565
> *someone at work said they seen the sign on foxes the oter day that said 7 days....
> *


May 5th by midnight they all gotto lock the doors form what i was told by someone who works at honeys and Greg i havent even gone not sure if im gunna ill wait till they all flood craiglist then no bosses watching ha ha ha


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 2 2010, 11:21 PM~17370425
> *May 5th by midnight they all gotto lock the doors form what i was told by someone who works at honeys and Greg i havent even gone not sure if im gunna ill wait till they all flood craiglist then no bosses watching ha ha ha
> *


lol I figured thats where you were all weekend.


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

I wouldnt be surprised if Tony's trying to buy one of the signs as a momento or some shit. Hell, he's probably the high bidder on a couch by now. :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@May 3 2010, 05:13 AM~17371382
> *I wouldnt be surprised if Tony's trying to buy one of the signs as a momento or some shit. Hell, he's probably the high bidder on a couch by now.  :cheesy:
> *


How you know i was gunna try but i dont want to deals with and them cock sucking feds


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like might get to go see some of my lady firends this weekend after all who wants to go on a "SAVE THE STRIPPER TOUR" with me LOL
[/quote]


:biggrin: shit if i was there id be down to make the rounds. im always up for a well worth trip to the strip club. maby i should open one up over here :biggrin:


----------



## 85 monte (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 3 2010, 09:48 AM~17372910
> *How you know i was gunna try but i dont want to deals with and them cock sucking feds
> *



i think we all have that sneaky suspicion that you'll have something from one of these joints hanging out in the basement....a sign or some girl tied up...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85 monte_@May 3 2010, 11:57 AM~17374176
> *i think we all have that sneaky suspicion that you'll have something from one of these joints hanging out in the basement....a sign or some girl tied up...LOL :biggrin:
> *


Im bettin its the girl :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

*MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
MAY 9TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
MAY 15TH LOWCOS YAKIMA SHOW AND SHINE
MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM"
MAY 29ST SHOW -N- SHINE RENTON HARLEY DAVIDSON

JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"

JULY 3RD ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE"
JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ
AUGUST 1st MAJESTICS PORTLAND HOP/BBQ
AUGUST 22nd INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND
AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

SEPTEMBER 4 UCE PORTLAND PICNIC*


----------



## lowlyfe1964 (May 22, 2009)

hey fellas. i know this isnt the right topic to post this in, but everybody seems to be in here most of the time. Im looking for someone to do my interior in my 1964 impala ss. carpet to headliner, a complete job. im looking to do black vinyl with suede inserts, in an original pattern. i also want my trunk area done. i dont know what to call it, but i want compartments, or walled off and upholsterd in black vinyl. thanks if your able to help. i was referred to guy by the name of "quick stitch" in kent, but i have no number or address. but im interested in anyone who does quality.


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Just some good news I want to share with all the NW riders, this morning at 625 my wife delivered our second baby, her name is Gabriella Paige,she was weighed 9.2 and was 22"


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

GOOD JOB, SHE SOMETHING TO SEE! THANKS FOR LETING US SEE HER
NEW NW RIDER WE NEED THEM ALL LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 3 2010, 12:12 PM~17374313
> *Im bettin its the girl  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao i seen that n literally started laughin soooo hard that i nearly dropped my laptop,whats good with it bro..


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 4 2010, 08:25 AM~17385663
> *Just some good news I want to share with all the NW riders, this morning at 625 my wife delivered our second baby, her name is Gabriella Paige,she was weighed 9.2 and was 22"
> 
> 
> ...


She is beautifull Homie, Congradulations


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 4 2010, 09:25 AM~17385663
> *Just some good news I want to share with all the NW riders, this morning at 625 my wife delivered our second baby, her name is Gabriella Paige,she was weighed 9.2 and was 22"
> 
> 
> ...


congrats hope some stress is over.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Shit I got 2 girls,the stress hasn't even began,thanks


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 4 2010, 05:45 PM~17390273
> *Shit I got 2 girls,the stress hasn't even began,thanks
> *


sure your right.i got one and she's a hand full---------2 if you count her mom. lol.


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 4 2010, 08:25 AM~17385663
> *Just some good news I want to share with all the NW riders, this morning at 625 my wife delivered our second baby, her name is Gabriella Paige,she was weighed 9.2 and was 22"
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Homie!!! :thumbsup: Another lowrider to the family!! :biggrin:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 4 2010, 09:25 AM~17385663
> *Just some good news I want to share with all the NW riders, this morning at 625 my wife delivered our second baby, her name is Gabriella Paige,she was weighed 9.2 and was 22"
> 
> 
> ...



congrats bro. hope the stress doesnt get to bad for you. i got one and shes all i can handle.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@May 5 2010, 10:48 AM~17399095
> *congrats bro. hope the stress doesnt get to bad for you. i got one and shes all i can handle.
> *


This is my second girl,stress,its just beginning


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

she was a big baby very beautiful congrats


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 5 2010, 01:58 PM~17400697
> *This is my second girl,stress,its just beginning
> 
> *


Congrats man better stock up on ammo AGAIN NOW LOL


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I need info on the show in bellingham.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@May 6 2010, 12:23 PM~17410169
> *I need info on the show in bellingham.
> *


May 16th


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Is there a flyer? I need to know about check in time registration etc.


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Found it


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 5 2010, 05:26 PM~17402679
> *Congrats man better stock up on ammo AGAIN NOW LOL
> *



Just actually bought 2 new guns and 4 cases of ammo, Im good for a minute
:biggrin: 
Now that all your funspots have closed you cant pay for their "EDUACATION"


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 6 2010, 05:47 PM~17412686
> *Just actually bought 2 new guns and 4 cases of ammo, Im good for a minute
> :biggrin:
> Now that all your funspots have closed you cant pay for their "EDUACATION"
> *


You never knwo i might set up some in home tutoring for them her at my place when i did the basement remodel i put in roof reinforcements for a stripper pole just in case i wanted to put one in i even put in light to shine on the stage area ha ha ha


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 6 2010, 09:20 PM~17414254
> *You never knwo i might set up some in home tutoring for them her at my place when i did the basement remodel i put in roof reinforcements for a stripper pole just in case i wanted to put one in i even put in light to shine on the stage area ha ha ha
> *


lol but then i already knew you did this.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

some reason I believe that!


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 6 2010, 08:29 PM~17415105
> *some reason I believe that!
> *


CONGRATS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 6 2010, 10:29 PM~17415105
> *some reason I believe that!
> *


i tested the weight limit on it but when he started throwing dollar bills i stoped.(very ****!)


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 6 2010, 10:40 PM~17415852
> *i tested the weight limit on it but when he started throwing dollar bills i stoped.(very ****!)
> *


No offense T but there aint gunna be no PLUS SIZED stripper on my pole EVER but thanks for testing it for us and NO THERE R NO PICS LOL


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 6 2010, 10:42 PM~17415865
> *No offense T but there aint gunna be no PLUS SIZED stripper on my pole EVER but thanks for testing it for us and NO THERE R NO PICS LOL
> *



You 2 can keep those pics, Imspeaking for ALL OF THE NW, "we don't need tose on the www......
:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 6 2010, 10:44 PM~17415886
> *You 2 can keep those pics, Imspeaking for ALL OF THE NW, "we don't need tose on the www......
> :biggrin:
> *


I emant there was non taken i wasnt even aware he did it until i fealt the house shake and heard him yell from the basement bring on the bitches the stripper pole is tested and aprroved to handle two at a time now LOL


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DATE IS SET FOR OUR ANNUAL CAR SHOW(THE YOUTH GROUP AT CHURCH);
SUNDAY AUGUST 29TH,,HILLSBORO OREGON,, SHUTE PARK,,EL CHINGON BRING YOU ONE OF THE BEST CAR SHOWS IN OREGON,,
2010 BEST OF THE NORTHWEST CAR SHOW AND HOP! LAST YEAR WAS A GOOD ONE,,LOOKING FOR A BETTER ONE THIS YEAR,, SOME OF THE AWARDS I WILL BE GIVING INCLUDE: BEST OF SHOW,LONGEST DRIVE AWARDS,CLUB PARTICIPATION, BEST CHROME,BEST PAINT,PEOPLES CHOICE AWARD,,ALONG WITH OTHER 100 AWARDS,,YUP,,GET YOUR CAR READY FOR THIS ONE,,MORE DETALES TO COME...SHOW STARTS AT 10 AM TO 4:30 PM,,FAMILY EVENT SO TAKE THE BULLSHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE! :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 6 2010, 11:42 PM~17415865
> *No offense T but there aint gunna be no PLUS SIZED stripper on my pole EVER but thanks for testing it for us and NO THERE R NO PICS LOL
> *


thank god.that's a show north west do't want to see.lol. tttt for nw.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

anyone ridin out tonight or tomorrow night???


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@May 7 2010, 03:55 PM~17422061
> *anyone ridin out tonight or tomorrow night???
> *


yes sir. cruzin tomorrow.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Where the fuck was everybody nice ass sunny day out and not many people out lowriding in seattle


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

i was working on my brake light problem all day. ill be out tomorrow. i dont care if my tail light dont work.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

anybody wanna meet at home plate sunday afternoon or night?


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 9 2010, 01:49 AM~17432812
> *anybody wanna meet at home plate sunday afternoon or night?
> *



what time?


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@May 9 2010, 01:49 AM~17432812
> *anybody wanna meet at home plate sunday afternoon or night?
> *


mariners play today at 1 i think....


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

i guess were heading to alki. see u there, will probably be around the back side.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 9 2010, 01:04 AM~17432689
> *Where the fuck was everybody nice ass sunny day out and not many people out lowriding in seattle
> *



No one was out Saturday night but 3 cars,,, Is it to early still or what????

Is there a plan to cruiz this Saturday night the 15th before the show in B-ham,, if not there should...


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@May 11 2010, 11:36 AM~17454477
> *No one was out Saturday night but 3 cars,,,  Is it to early still or what????
> 
> Is there a plan to cruiz this Saturday night the 15th before the show in B-ham,, if not there should...
> *


No shit huh.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

to the fuckin top,,,,,

what up NW


----------



## aristech (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

What's goin on?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@May 12 2010, 09:16 AM~17464825
> *to the fuckin top,,,,,
> 
> what up New West
> *


fixed for correctness


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

*****LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES

MAY 15TH LOWCOS YAKIMA SHOW AND SHINE

MAY 16TH WESTERN WA UNIVERSITY RIDIN LOW IN THA 360 "BELLINGHAM" good show if no rain

MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"

JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"

JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"

JULY 3RD ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR"SEATTLE"

JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE"

JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS "TRI CITIES"

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ

AUGUST 15TH SOUTH END RYDERZ C.C. EMERALD QUEEN CASINO “FIFE”

AUGUSHT 22ND INDIVIDUAL C.C. PORTLAND INTERNATIONL SPEEDWAY "PORTLAND"

AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

sept 4th uce picnic "portland"


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

AUG. 15th SOUTHEND RYDERZ GONNA BE A GOOD ONE


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@May 13 2010, 07:08 AM~17475565
> *MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> 
> *****LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
> ...


 :wow: AUGUST 29TH HILLSBORO SHUTE PARK:
BEST IN THE NORTHWEST AND KING OF THE SWITCH CAR SHOW AND HOP
BROUGHT TO YOU BY ::EL CHINGON: :wow:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

3 SHOWS IN THE PORTLAND AREA IN 3 WEEKENDS,,(END OF AUGUST/SEP)


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@May 11 2010, 11:36 AM~17454477
> *No one was out Saturday night but 3 cars,,,  Is it to early still or what????
> 
> Is there a plan to cruiz this Saturday night the 15th before the show in B-ham,, if not there should...
> *


 :yes: Lets do this!!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

what time is roll in for bellingham show?????????????


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 14 2010, 01:51 AM~17486564
> *what time is roll in for bellingham show?????????????
> *



***REGISTRATION***
For car registration info please contact:

Tanya Zaragoza-Rosas
Phone: (253) 736 3080
Email: [email protected]
or
Michel Perez
(360) 244 2755
[email protected]


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@May 13 2010, 07:08 AM~17475565
> *MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> 
> *****LOWCOS MAY 9TH SHOW N SHINE SPOKANE 1212 N. PINES
> ...


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Swap meet in Monroe this weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Anybody PIX of the show today out in Yak...Post please :biggrin:


----------



## CustomAutoSpecials (Mar 25, 2010)

Hope to see everybody in Bellingham tomorrow. Talk to ya then.


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Way to put it down tonight in seattle guys was down there for awhile and didnt see no low lows out unless they was all way head or behind me  :uh:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 16 2010, 12:45 AM~17503669
> *Way to put it down tonight in seattle guys was down there for awhile and didnt see no low lows out unless they was all way head or behind me    :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 15 2010, 11:45 PM~17503669
> *Way to put it down tonight in seattle guys was down there for awhile and didnt see no low lows out unless they was all way head or behind me    :uh:
> *


Whats up Tony? Was sumthin happenin in Sea lastnight? I went down there rollin aorund yesterday and all I saw was 2 rides out by Alki. was hoping to find sumthin going on... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@May 16 2010, 04:00 PM~17507423
> *Whats up Tony? Was sumthin happenin in Sea lastnight? I went down there rollin aorund yesterday and all I saw was 2 rides out by Alki. was hoping to find sumthin going on...  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Whats up Steve other than being a nice day and night before local show(bellingham today) not much i just figure was super nice day and people would want to be out enjoying it and cruizing like we been doing in seattle


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 16 2010, 07:05 PM~17509510
> *Whats up Steve other than being a nice day and night before local show(bellingham today) not much i just figure was super nice day and people would want to be out enjoying it and cruizing like we been doing in seattle
> *



Oh for sure. Where ae the cruise / kick it spots around?
How are ya coming on your truck?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@May 16 2010, 10:06 PM~17511041
> *Oh for sure. Where ae the cruise / kick it spots around?
> How are ya coming on your truck?
> *


We usually go to home plate parking lot by safco head up 1st thru bell town then up to dicks on broadway and do it all over again LOL and we started the work last week we MIGHT do it all here ill let u know


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@May 16 2010, 09:23 PM~17511258
> *We usually go to home plate parking lot by safco head up 1st thru bell town then up to dicks on broadway and do it all over again LOL and we started the work last week we MIGHT do it all here ill let u know
> *


I will have to check it out  

Cool just let me know on the truck, even if you need an extra hand up there :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

any pics from B HAm


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@May 16 2010, 09:06 PM~17511041
> *Oh for sure. Where ae the cruise / kick it spots around?
> How are ya coming on your truck?
> *



you tryin' ta see me T ?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by P-TOWNBUTCHER_@May 17 2010, 02:07 PM~17517312
> *you tryin' ta see me T ??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No i wouldnt do a truck like you doing your poor lil f-150 i got an adult sized truck got me a crew cab dually LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## voseattle (Dec 9, 2007)

SAT. JULY 24TH 2010 FINAL DATE</span>![/b]*SPREAD THE WORD!, MORE INFO TO FOLLOW!*


----------



## NWRIDER (Nov 25, 2002)

heres a link to my buddy's site with a video he made of the Bellingham show. Check it out
http://www.fatguyclub.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=92


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NWRIDER_@May 17 2010, 10:14 PM~17523168
> *heres a link to my buddy's site with a video he made of the Bellingham show.  Check it out
> http://www.fatguyclub.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=92
> *


Nice video and nice to see you guys out :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

What up Shue- hope all is well big homie.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 13 2010, 03:48 PM~17481198
> *3 SHOWS IN THE PORTLAND AREA IN 3 WEEKENDS,,(END OF AUGUST/SEP)
> *


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NWRIDER_@May 17 2010, 10:14 PM~17523168
> *heres a link to my buddy's site with a video he made of the Bellingham show.  Check it out
> http://www.fatguyclub.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=92
> *


good looking out.. it looked nice out there.. fuck i need to get back home..


----------



## fatguyclub (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by NWRIDER_@May 17 2010, 10:14 PM~17523168
> *heres a link to my buddy's site with a video he made of the Bellingham show.  Check it out
> http://www.fatguyclub.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=92
> *


Thanks for the support!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

No bellingham pics?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@May 13 2010, 07:08 AM~17475565
> *MAY 29TH ONESTOP RIMSHOP RMC MEMORIAL WEEKEND SHOW AND SHINE
> 
> MAY 31ST SEWARD PARK MEMORIAL DAY "SEATTLE"
> ...


:wow:


----------



## fatguyclub (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86+May 19 2010, 11:44 AM~17540711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fatguyclub_@May 19 2010, 01:20 PM~17541570
> *Better than pics, a video:
> *


 Saved to favorites. But I lost my photos from the show. :angry:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

FYI,,AUGUST 29TH,,SHUTE PARK ,HILLSBORO,,BEST IN THE NORTHWEST CUSTOM CAR SHOW/KING OF THE SWTCH HOP! DONT MISS THIS ONE!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

is there a show in renton on may 29?


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 19 2010, 08:59 PM~17547381
> *is there a show in renton on may 29?
> *


At RMC - renton motorcylce


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STR8RIDA_@May 19 2010, 10:01 PM~17547409
> *At RMC - renton motorcylce
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Just heard about this i have no other info on it


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## LOWCOS~OG~DONNIE (May 28, 2008)

TO THE TOP FOR THE "NORTHWEST RIDERS" :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 21 2010, 09:04 PM~17567265
> *:wave:
> *


Get back to work on the lac sucka :biggrin:


----------



## 82cut (Jul 10, 2009)

Wheres all the PIX,from all the past few shows...somebody please post some,so we can see some of the N.W. finest rides... :biggrin:


----------



## fatguyclub (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 82cut+May 23 2010, 03:14 AM~17575526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

more pics on my page updated everyday


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS (Feb 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@May 20 2010, 11:06 PM~17559347
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

$1,000 REWARD ... FAMILY TIES CAR STOLEN

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/1758788152.html


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 26 2010, 04:48 PM~17613786
> *$1,000 REWARD ... FAMILY TIES CAR STOLEN
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/1758788152.html
> *


Fucking theifs good luck on finding them i mean it
$1000.00 REWARD FOR RETURN OF STOLDEN CAR (Des Moines)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-05-25, 9:33AM PDT
Reply to: see below 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


PLEASE HELP!!!! 
$1000.00 REWARD FOR INFORMATION ON THE RETURN AND ARREST OF MY STOLDEN CAR 
1978 MONTE CARLO ROOT BEER BROWN METALIC WITH LOUIE VATON VINYL TOP AND INTERIOR 
#206 276 5845


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

Heres a link to the Video that was shot at Switch Man Incs shop.... Check it out.  :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWbw6ve_MfU


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@May 26 2010, 08:07 PM~17615874
> *Heres a link to the Video that was shot at Switch Man Incs shop.... Check it out.  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWbw6ve_MfU
> *


Thats cool, wish I could have been there


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

1st base Downtown is all fucked up guess we will go to the old spot by the hotel :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@May 26 2010, 10:37 PM~17617940
> *Thats cool, wish I could have been there
> *


  Me to


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@May 26 2010, 11:30 PM~17618959
> *1st base Downtown is all fucked up guess we will go to the old spot by the hotel :biggrin:
> *


Where at? Saturday nights?


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 26 2010, 04:48 PM~17613786
> *$1,000 REWARD ... FAMILY TIES CAR STOLEN Well thats some bulls*** I will keep my eyez open for ya if I see it u will get it back. I guess there are alot of haters around here.
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/1758788152.html
> *


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 26 2010, 04:48 PM~17613786
> *$1,000 REWARD ... FAMILY TIES CAR STOLEN
> 
> http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/cto/1758788152.html
> *


I would be looking down here in yakima for this ride, i remeber seeing it out here a few years back, who knows maybe some one here wanted it


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 27 2010, 10:38 AM~17621769
> *I would be looking down here in yakima for this ride, i remeber seeing it out here a few years back, who knows maybe some one here wanted it
> *


Well if you see them car theives just go ahead and give em the boot..............


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 27 2010, 11:56 AM~17622413
> *Well if you see them car theives just go ahead and give em the boot..............
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fo sho, curb stomping is fun!!!!


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

TTT for the Northwest


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

sat theres a show in renton
pigs show and shine


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

IM LOOKING TO BRO ASS KICKEN TIME IF I SEE IT TO BANG BANG ON THERE ASS :machinegun:


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@May 28 2010, 10:52 AM~17632864
> *sat theres a show in renton
> pigs show and shine
> *



bring the umbrellas.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@May 28 2010, 02:57 PM~17634850
> *bring the umbrellas.
> *



for reals


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Apr 18 2010, 11:08 AM~17227881
> *SATURDAY MAY 29, 2010 SEWARD PARK 5TH ANNUAL MEMORIAL DAY SHOW AND SHINE PICNIC PUT ON BY
> ONE SHOP WHEEL AND TIRE SHOP HAS BEEN MOVED TO
> HARLEY DAVIDSON /R.M.C. RENTON MOTOR CYCLES /FULL TROTTLE CAFE
> ...


----------



## lowlyfe1964 (May 22, 2009)

is anybody cruising tonight... if its not raining
didnt get a chance to make it to renton today. how was the show...other than wet  
whats on tap for tomorrow, (sunday). any shows or cruises. heard people talking about going to seward park.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe1964_@May 29 2010, 05:04 PM~17643149
> *is anybody cruising tonight... if its not raining
> didnt get a chance to make it to renton today. how was the show...other than wet
> whats on tap for tomorrow, (sunday). any shows or cruises.  heard people talking about going to seward park.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

hope everyone is hyped for the MOSES LAKE SHOW. cant wait to check everyones progress out since last year. see you guys there.


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

What time is the hop goin down tomorrow?


----------



## lowlyfe1964 (May 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Phillthy64_@May 30 2010, 07:44 PM~17649386
> *What time is the hop goin down tomorrow?
> *


where at, what show?...the one at switch mans shop?


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe1964_@May 30 2010, 07:57 PM~17650020
> *where at, what show?...the one at switch mans shop?
> *


Yeah.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlyfe1964_@May 30 2010, 08:57 PM~17650020
> *where at, what show?...the one at switch mans shop?
> *



last i heard it gonna be down there...


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

Memorial Day BBQ


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

*JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"

JULY 3RD ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE"
JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ
AUGUST 1st MAJESTICS PORTLAND HOP/BBQ "SHUTE PARK IN HILLSBORO"</span>
AUGUST 22nd INDIVIDUALS PORTLAND
AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

SEPTEMBER 4 UCE PORTLAND PICNIC*

<span style=\'color:blue\'>*FLYERS WILL POSTED IN A COUPLE WEEKS*


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@May 31 2010, 08:38 PM~17658959
> *JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH SUMMER DREAMS CAR SHOW "SEATTLE"
> JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: 2 show at shute park in 1 month,,thats sweet!! :cheesy:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 31 2010, 10:08 PM~17659409
> *:wow:  :wow: 2 show at shute park in 1 month,,thats sweet!! :cheesy:
> *


whats the date of your show?


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

What a shitty rain extended weekend!! Much respect to the riders who made it out to the events this weekend.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@May 31 2010, 09:55 PM~17660119
> *whats the date of your show?
> *


same month ,,on the 29TH!! :wow:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jun 1 2010, 02:54 PM~17665750
> *same month ,,on the 29TH!! :wow:
> *


ok august 29th. :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Jun 1 2010, 01:40 PM~17665631
> *What a shitty rain extended weekend!! Much respect to the riders who made it out to the events this weekend.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Jun 2 2010, 07:42 PM~17679469
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: what it dew? This weather is killin me!!!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

SELLING 84 CUTTY AND 93 CADD 85 S10 TRUCK 69 CAPRICE ALL GOTS TO GO
GETTING OUT!


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

trying to get a bomb :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jun 4 2010, 11:09 AM~17695812
> *
> SELLING 84 CUTTY AND 93 CADD 85 S10 TRUCK 69 CAPRICE ALL GOTS TO GO
> GETTING OUT!
> *


93 fleetwood? or deville, seville, eldo., DTS...... 

pic and price plz


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

brom its on one of the first page brown gold one next to lamars red car


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

where everyone cruising at?


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 5 2010, 12:03 AM~17701085
> *93 fleetwood? or deville, seville, eldo., DTS......
> 
> pic and price plz
> *


call me bro


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Jun 5 2010, 08:40 PM~17705633
> *call me bro
> *


PM'd


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"

JULY 3RD ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR"SEATTLE"

JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE"

JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS "TRI CITIES"

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ

AUGUST 1ST MAJESTICS PORTLAND "shute park"

AUGUST 15TH SOUTH END RYDERZ C.C. EMERALD QUEEN CASINO “FIFE”

AUGUSHT 22ND INDIVIDUAL C.C. PORTLAND INTERNATIONL SPEEDWAY "PORTLAND"

AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

AUGUST 29 EL CHINGONS NW KING OF THE SWITCH "hillsboro"

sept 4th uce picnic "portland"*


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 6 2010, 12:40 PM~17709188
> *
> 
> JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"
> ...


*JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH*</span>

<span style=\'color:red\'>JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"

JULY 3RD ROLLERZ ONLY SEATTLE 2ND ANNUAL CAR"SEATTLE"

JULY 11TH 2ND ANNUAL SHOWTIME CAR SHOW SAND POINT NAVAL BASE "SEATTLE"

JULY 18TH ROLLERZ ONLY TRI CITIES CAR SHOW KENNEWICK FAIRGROUNDS "TRI CITIES"

AUGUST? LOWCO'S SPOKANE BBQ

AUGUST 1ST MAJESTICS PORTLAND "shute park"

AUGUST 15TH SOUTH END RYDERZ C.C. EMERALD QUEEN CASINO “FIFE”

AUGUSHT 22ND INDIVIDUAL C.C. PORTLAND INTERNATIONL SPEEDWAY "PORTLAND"

AUGUST 28 LOWCO'S FULLBRITE PARK CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"

AUGUST 29 EL CHINGONS NW KING OF THE SWITCH "hillsboro"

sept 4th uce picnic "portland"


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Jun 6 2010, 07:37 PM~17712387
> *JUNE 12TH VICTORY OUTREACH</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"
> ...



Pretty sure victory outreach changed the date and not on the 12th no more


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jun 7 2010, 02:44 AM~17714444
> *Pretty sure victory outreach changed the date and not on the 12th no more
> *



so wat is goin on this weekend?


----------



## abo98 (Sep 18, 2009)

For those who didn't kno www.pdxcarculture.com list of all the local shows n cruise inns ...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Jun 6 2010, 08:37 PM~17712387
> *6th ANNUAL SUMMER DREAMS CUSTOM CAR SHOW!!! SAT JUNE 19th 2010</span>
> $Cash Prizes, Trophies, lots of new categories‘!!! This is the premiere NW Event
> 
> ...


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 7 2010, 10:49 AM~17716829
> *voseattle  May 10 2010, 01:09 PM    |  | Post #1
> 
> Aspiring Poster
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Victory Outreach Summer Dreams 2010 Has been Changed To July 24,2010 That is the date verified by VO Seattle.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mr84caprice_@Jun 8 2010, 10:55 AM~17728058
> *Victory Outreach Summer Dreams 2010 Has been Changed To July 24,2010 That is the date verified by VO Seattle.
> *


This is the most recent info we have heard from them too


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

voseattle May 17 2010, 09:23 PM | | Post #901 

Aspiring Poster

Posts: 26
Joined: Dec 2007
From: Northwest 206
Car Club: VO~ Por Vida!




UPDATE! DATE CHANGE!~

VICTORY OUTREACH SEATTLE'S SUMMER DREAMS CUSTOM CAR SHOW

HAS BEEN MOVED TO SAT. JULY 24TH 2010 FINAL DATE!SPREAD THE WORD!, MORE INFO TO FOLLOW! 


--------------------

~*VO SEATTLE SUMMER DREAMS SUPER SHOW
JUNE 2010.... WWW.VOSEATTLE.ORG 



they need to make up they mind and stick to the date


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 8 2010, 09:05 PM~17733993
> *voseattle  May 17 2010, 09:23 PM    |  | Post #901
> 
> Aspiring Poster
> ...




Are we sure this time? cuz June 19th was the "final date" 3 days ago.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Phillthy64_@Jun 9 2010, 11:29 AM~17738140
> *Are we sure this time? cuz June 19th was the "final date" 3 days ago.
> *


I coulndt tell ya maybe some body (NOT ME) should call them and ask them and is anyone going downtown lowriding this weekend since its saposed to be in the 70's?? if so when where alki day night the half of home plate left ??? ??????


----------



## sshayndell12 (Apr 17, 2010)

This years North End Christmas Cruze will be held on Dec 19th. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Kerastase
Kerastase Reflection


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Phillthy64_@Jun 9 2010, 11:29 AM~17738140
> *Are we sure this time? cuz June 19th was the "final date" 3 days ago.
> *


No it is for sure on July 24,2010 I have verified this with VO Seattle. So hopefully I will see everybody there and remember if is a box or impala it should be on 13" or 14" wire wheels. See everybody there. uffin: :420: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

So anybody gunna go out and enjoy the weather this weekend if it really shows up??? if so when and where


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2010, 12:14 PM~17749282
> *So anybody gunna go out and enjoy the weather this weekend if it really shows up??? if so when and where
> *


sunday 1 o'clock majestics and the "I" are hop'n


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2010, 03:10 AM~17746618
> *I coulndt tell ya maybe some body (NOT ME) should call them and ask them and is anyone going downtown lowriding this weekend since its saposed to be in the 70's?? if so when where alki day night the half of home plate left ??? ??????
> *



home plate is all block off last time i rode by there


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 10 2010, 01:20 PM~17750347
> *home plate is all block off last time i rode by there
> *


Wheres the next spot then last time i went by there only half was blocked off


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 10 2010, 01:02 PM~17750204
> *sunday 1 o'clock majestics and the "I" are hop'n
> *


Cant make it make sure you take plenty of pics for us


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2010, 04:27 PM~17751371
> *Cant make it make sure you take plenty of pics for us
> *


i'm sure the "pics"will be posted. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2010, 03:27 PM~17751371
> *Cant make it make sure you take plenty of pics for us
> *


crispy cremes parking lot


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 10 2010, 01:47 PM~17750569
> *Wheres the next spot then last time i went by there only half was blocked off
> *



i'll check tommor....


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

on south hill puyallup by the new target 156th+ meridian .every saturday @ 5pm theres a hotrod get together that we've been hitting up. then we usually cruise to seattle. last saturday we had 20 cars roll up.


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Jun 10 2010, 07:27 PM~17753485
> *on south hill puyallup by the new target about 150th+ meridian .every saturday @ 5pm theres a hotrod get together that we've been hitting up.  then we usually cruise to seattle.  last saturday we had 20 cars roll up.
> *


This sat ?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Jun 10 2010, 07:27 PM~17753485
> *on south hill puyallup by the new target about 150th+ meridian .every saturday @ 5pm theres a hotrod get together that we've been hitting up.  then we usually cruise to seattle.  last saturday we had 20 cars roll up.
> *


 :thumbsup: ill see you guys out there


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Jun 10 2010, 07:27 PM~17753485
> *on south hill puyallup by the new target about 150th+ meridian .every saturday @ 5pm theres a hotrod get together that we've been hitting up.  then we usually cruise to seattle.  last saturday we had 20 cars roll up.
> *


You guys going for sure??


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 11 2010, 12:18 AM~17756604
> *You guys going for sure??
> *


yes sir, we'll be there about 5pm, then 2 of us have a car club meeting @7 then ill be back to cruise.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Jun 11 2010, 01:28 AM~17757040
> *yes sir, we'll be there about 5pm,  then 2 of us have a car club meeting @7 then ill be back to cruise.
> *


How many cars are usually there includeing the hot rodders and are they cool or stuck up assholes?? theres also XXX in issaquah on sat nights too


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 11 2010, 02:25 AM~17757242
> *How many cars are usually there includeing the hot rodders and are they cool or stuck up assholes?? theres also XXX in issaquah on sat nights too
> *



200+ cars (rough estimate and depending on weather) we got thanked for coming out the first time we showed up by the guy throwing it. there are a few haters, but i dont think they even have cars. im always surprized of the ages of people that likes the lolo's.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOUNDIN LIKE A PROPER WEEKEND.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Jun 11 2010, 12:46 PM~17760607
> *200+  cars  (rough estimate and depending on weather)  we got thanked for coming out the first time we showed up by the guy throwing it.  there are a few haters,  but i dont think they even have cars.  im always surprized of the ages of people that likes the lolo's.
> *


Whats the addy again


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

south hill puyallup, 156th and meridian, head south on meridian then take a left on 156th, youll see the cars


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by torrance_@Jun 12 2010, 10:35 AM~17767368
> *south hill puyallup, 156th  and meridian,    head south  on meridian  then take a left on 156th,  youll  see  the cars
> *


Bring some half naked women


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

What time everybody gonna be hitting Seattle tonight??? Alki??? Downtown???


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Dam

the Puyallup show n shine was better then half the shows I go to, it was free and there was at least 200-300 cars out there, :cheesy:


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 12 2010, 10:36 PM~17771978
> *Dam
> 
> the Puyallup show n shine was better then half the shows I go to, it was free and there was at least 200-300 cars out there, :cheesy:
> *


Im thinkin I may just have to venture out that way next week and check it out then :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Didnt make it to puyallup today but im gunna for sure try next weekend but did hit up alki was coo and then downtown was dead at first the got popping was one of the best times in a long time down there


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 13 2010, 03:15 AM~17772748
> *Didnt make it to puyallup today but im gunna for sure try next weekend but did  hit up alki was coo and then downtown was dead at first the got popping was one of the best times in a long time down there
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Must be the weather, Regardless it was nice to get my ass out the house and go cruz, didnt make it up to home plate, but we had about 20 lows cruzin threw tacoma and puyallup


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jun 12 2010, 11:36 PM~17771978
> *Dam
> 
> the Puyallup show n shine was better then half the shows I go to, it was free and there was at least 200-300 cars out there, :cheesy:
> *


yeah it was!!!


----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jun 13 2010, 03:15 AM~17772748
> *Didnt make it to puyallup today but im gunna for sure try next weekend but did  hit up alki was coo and then downtown was dead at first the got popping was one of the best times in a long time down there*


What??? Did everybody show up after I left?? You know the rules.... Pics or it didnt happen.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Jun 13 2010, 11:47 AM~17774431
> *What??? Did everybody show up after I left?? You know the rules.... Pics or it didnt happen.. :biggrin:
> *


YUP hellla people showed up no bullshit and im not a tourist so i dont take pics LOL


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Oct 29 2009, 06:09 PM~15508664
> *Majestics will be doing something not sure when yet.
> *


*AUGUST 1ST SHUTE PARK HILLSBORO * :biggrin:


----------



## streetseen.com (Jul 7, 2005)

StreetSeen Magazine is wanting to cover at least 2 or 3 other events this year outside of the state of Texas.
























Some open dates on our calendar:

July:
31

August:
1, 28-29

September:
18-19th

October:
9 -10, 23-24

November:
6-7, 13-14

December
11-12, 18-19

If your car show falls on one of these dates, let's talk. Please send your flyer and show details to [email protected]


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

whats good homie..its official yall, let the cruisn and riding begin..saturday night on the 1st (home plate) over the weekend was the shit..one of the best in 2 yrs..now thats how we suppose to ride (together)..no drama, just socializing mutually over the love of our cars..you know what it is


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Jun 13 2010, 11:47 AM~17774431
> *What??? Did everybody show up after I left?? You know the rules.... Pics or it didnt happen.. :biggrin:
> *


Puyallup Car Show


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

Puyallup Car show


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*KING OF THE ROUND TABLE..(pizza)
IMPALAS BANGING IT OUT!!! LOOKING HOTT!*


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 14 2010, 03:50 PM~17785345
> *KING OF THE ROUND TABLE..(pizza)
> IMPALAS BANGING IT OUT!!! LOOKING HOTT!
> 
> ...


nice pics


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*THANKS NICE CARS.. WHAT TILL YOU SEE THEM ON DVD ON A BIG SCREEN *


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

AT OUR SHOW WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A CANDY PAINT PAINT JOB FROM BEN AND GRANTS IN FIFE U CAN PURCHASE TICKETS NOW AT THERE SHOP TICKETS ARE $10


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Jun 14 2010, 05:38 PM~17785789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Jun 14 2010, 06:43 PM~17785834
> *AT OUR SHOW WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF A CANDY PAINT PAINT JOB FROM BEN AND GRANTS IN FIFE U CAN PURCHASE TICKETS NOW AT THERE SHOP TICKETS ARE $10
> *


taken bets BIG TONY to win.lol.


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 6 2010, 01:40 PM~17709188
> *
> 
> JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"
> ...


bring this shit ttt (so mother fuckers like do't have to go back 30 pages to find it)


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

here you go it official.


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

Puyallup Show 6/12/10


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 15 2010, 04:39 AM~17791066
> *here you go it official.
> 
> 
> ...


good stuff,,the king of the swtch will be held at the same park,,but on august 29th,,im there for this one tho... :biggrin:


----------



## Rdawg146 (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Jun 15 2010, 10:51 AM~17793035
> *Puyallup Show 6/12/10
> 
> 
> ...


Nice VID man. good shot of my cutlass 3 wheeling in the beginning, :biggrin:


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh Randy!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 15 2010, 05:39 AM~17791066
> *here you go it official.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:happysad:


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's some pics from Bham I had...


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

puyallup tommorrow....


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

when will this weather end?


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

this weather sucks, Alaska has had more nice days than us!!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jun 21 2010, 10:18 PM~17851651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS FUNNY, the no look HOP


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DiamondzNPearlz_@Jun 6 2010, 08:37 PM~17712387
> *
> JUNE 27TH LOWCOS MOSES LAKE CAR SHOW "MOSES LAKE"
> 
> ...


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Dude (Nov 9, 2009)

Willing to attend the SHOWTIME show in seattle July 11th, bringing car on trailer with title in hand....you bring the cash and get the trophy !! ??

http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/cto/1812230672.html



PM if interested, or need more pics


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LadyShowtime_@Apr 1 2010, 08:17 AM~17065120
> *APRIL 24TH LOWCOS SHOW N SHINE "YAKIMA"
> 
> MAY 2ND CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW "YAKIMA"
> ...


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

AUGUST 15TH SOUTH END RYDERZ CAR SHOW (EMERELD QUEEN CASINO IN FIFE)


----------



## linosimpala (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jun 28 2010, 02:00 PM~17908133
> *AUGUST 15TH SOUTH END RYDERZ CAR SHOW (EMERELD QUEEN CASINO IN FIFE)
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: see u there..


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by linosimpala_@Jun 28 2010, 05:11 PM~17910518
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: see u there..
> *


  hope to see alot of clubs there


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jun 28 2010, 01:00 PM~17908133
> *AUGUST 15TH SOUTH END RYDERZ CAR SHOW (EMERELD QUEEN CASINO IN FIFE)
> *


TTT


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by droptop62_@Jun 18 2010, 11:09 AM~17823962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


next stop tri-cities :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

next stop renton
http://www.king5.com/weather/maps?radar=63609937&img=0&c=y


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jun 21 2010, 11:18 PM~17851651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will smith on the switch :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jun 21 2010, 10:18 PM~17851651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin priceless... and hilarious :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jun 28 2010, 01:00 PM~17908133
> *AUGUST 15TH SOUTH END RYDERZ CAR SHOW (EMERELD QUEEN CASINO IN FIFE)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jul 1 2010, 08:34 AM~17934798
> *:biggrin:
> *


day before my bday,may have to call in "sick" cough cough vision problems i cant see my ass comin to work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 1 2010, 07:47 AM~17934882
> *day before my bday,may have to call in "sick" cough cough vision problems i cant see my ass comin to work  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

ttt, for the 4th.


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jun 30 2010, 10:14 PM~17932388
> *next stop renton
> http://www.king5.com/weather/maps?radar=63609937&img=0&c=y
> *



is it at the same place as last year???


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB PRESENT" PROJECT ACHIEVE CAR SHOW
Date: Sunday, July 11, 2010 
Time: 9:00am - 2:00pm 
Location: Queens Wharf Restaurant 
Street: 555 pico 
City/Town: Long Beach, CA 
View Map 

Description .VISION QUEST & EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS CAR CLUB PRESENT" PROJECT ACHIEVE CAR SHOW"...BENEFITING THE HOMELESS....
COME OUT BY THE OCEAN AND ENJOY THE DAY..HELP US RAISE MONEY TO HELP THE HOMELESS..PLENTY OF ROOM.. MOVE IN 7AM-9AM SHOW 9AM TILL 2PM
ENTRY FEE IS $20
LOCATED @
Queens Wharf Restaurant
555 Pico Ave, Long Beach, CA 90802 
FOR MORE INFO CALL 562 225 7490 JUNIOR..

LOTS OF BEST OF CLASSES....


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

HOTEL INFO 

Econolodge Inn
622 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-640-4791
$58.25 per night for double bed taxes included 

The Dunes Motel 
452 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-648-8991
$55.00 per night for double bed taxes included 

MAKE SURE TO MENTION YOUR GOING FOR THE MAJESTICS CAR SHOW TO GET THIS DEAL 

these 2 are within walking distance from the show


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Jul 1 2010, 02:38 PM~17937737
> *is it at the same place as last year???
> *


yeah


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

DONT FORGET THERES ANOTHER GOOD SHOW AT SHUTE PARK HILLSBORO ON THE 29TH OF AUGUST,,BAD ASS HOP OFF AND MANY-MANY AWARDS,,LIVE CONCERT,,AND MORE TO COME...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86cutt_@Jul 1 2010, 09:10 PM~17941263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM THERRRRRREEEEEE,,BUT I WILL SLEEP IN MY OWN BED :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Seattle VO (Mar 23, 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 2 2010, 07:34 AM~17944117
> *IM THERRRRRREEEEEE,,BUT I WILL SLEEP IN MY OWN BED :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

LOWCOS CAR CLUB IS GOING TO PUT DOWN ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN THE NORTHWEST SO DON'T MISS IT AUGUST 28TH AT FULLBRIGHT PARK!!! BIG ASS CRUZ AFTER THE SHOW!! THE YAKIMA CRUZ IS BACK AND BETTER THAN EVER!!! ROLLERZ NICE SHOW AND WE WILL SEE EVERYONE AT SANDPOINT!!!!!


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 4 2010, 12:13 AM~17956443
> *LOWCOS CAR CLUB IS GOING TO PUT DOWN ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN THE NORTHWEST SO DON'T MISS IT AUGUST 28TH AT FULLBRIGHT PARK!!! BIG ASS CRUZ AFTER THE SHOW!! THE YAKIMA CRUZ IS BACK AND BETTER THAN EVER!!! ROLLERZ NICE SHOW AND WE WILL SEE EVERYONE AT SANDPOINT!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: shit ill be there just for that.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

anyone got pics from the RO show the other day?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

I have vids of hop, once I figure out why it wont allow me to upload I will put those on for those that didn't go.RO's, thanks for a good day, all the riders nice showing, good weather and good times....Just a thought, next year you need outhouses..See you all on Sunday at Sandpoint


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 5 2010, 12:47 AM~17962038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks like it was a pretty good turn out. was this the first time they had that show?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah just different parking lot


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jul 7 2010, 10:47 AM~17982806
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pics.... More :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> [20only%20show%20RENTON/editedshutterBOXstudios-304.jpg[/img]
> http://i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq119/Eschoelaid_Images/rollerz%][
> who's pink linc?looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## LadyShowtime (Sep 25, 2004)

> > [20only%20show%20RENTON/editedshutterBOXstudios-304.jpg[/img]
> > http://i439.photobucket.com/albums/qq119/Eschoelaid_Images/rollerz%][
> > who's pink linc?looks good. :thumbsup:
> > [/quote]
> > I think thats Rays from RO Yak


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

yeah its rays


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 4 2010, 11:51 PM~17962054
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is the Elco from Lifetime that was in LRM waay back :0


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Post up some hop videos.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JAMES COVELLO_@Jun 28 2010, 01:00 PM~17908133
> *AUGUST 15TH SOUTH END RYDERZ CAR SHOW (EMERELD QUEEN CASINO IN FIFE)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

i got some hop videos, for some reason i cant post, it was gary and jr heads up, i could email em if someone else wants to try


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

This is the only low-low I saw this past week !!!!!
I KNOW Ive seen this ride here on LAYITLOW as well............I wanted SOOOOOOOOOOOO BADLY to run up to the car and say this might be weird but....... I'm MUSTANG SALLI from LAYITLOW !!!!!!



ONLY PIC OF LOWRIDER SEEN DURING MUSTANG SALLI'S NORTHWEST FAMILY REUNION/VACATION


Thanks to ALL that either PM'd or called me with salutations and invites to lowrider events that weekend/week !!!!!!!

MS


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jul 9 2010, 02:24 AM~18000249
> *This is the only low-low I saw this past week !!!!!
> I KNOW Ive seen this ride here on LAYITLOW as well............I wanted SOOOOOOOOOOOO BADLY to run up to the car and say this might be weird but....... I'm MUSTANG SALLI from LAYITLOW !!!!!!
> ONLY PIC OF LOWRIDER SEEN DURING MUSTANG SALLI'S NORTHWEST FAMILY REUNION/VACATION
> ...




oh shit: Earl's salon representin...


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Jun 24 2010, 09:45 AM~17875355
> *
> *


aug 1st majestics portland is in hillsboro right


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 9 2010, 07:00 PM~18006861
> *aug 1st majestics portland is in hillsboro right
> *


yesir pm me if you have any questions :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 9 2010, 08:00 PM~18006861
> *aug 1st majestics portland is in hillsboro right
> *


we will be glad to have ya and all other riders out there too it going to be a good one.


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER AUGUST 28TH AT FULLBRIGHT PARK CRUISE ALL NIGHT!! WE BRINGING THE BIG CRUZ BACK AND EVEN HARDER SO DON'T MISS THIS SHOW!!!!!! DON'T FORGET WE GOT A $500 PAYOUT FOR THE WINNER OF THE OFFICIAL TUG OF WAR CONTEST!!! MALDITOS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR TITLE THIS YEAR AND THEY SAID BRING IT TO THE ENTIRE NORTHWEST!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jul 9 2010, 02:24 AM~18000249
> *This is the only low-low I saw this past week !!!!!
> I KNOW Ive seen this ride here on LAYITLOW as well............I wanted SOOOOOOOOOOOO BADLY to run up to the car and say this might be weird but....... I'm MUSTANG SALLI from LAYITLOW !!!!!!
> ONLY PIC OF LOWRIDER SEEN DURING MUSTANG SALLI'S NORTHWEST FAMILY REUNION/VACATION
> ...


u need to call me girl...


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by javier1966lowcos_@Jul 9 2010, 11:02 PM~18008279
> *LOWCOS YAKIMA CHAPTER AUGUST 28TH AT FULLBRIGHT PARK CRUISE ALL NIGHT!! WE BRINGING THE BIG CRUZ BACK AND EVEN HARDER SO DON'T MISS THIS SHOW!!!!!! DON'T FORGET WE GOT A $500 PAYOUT FOR THE WINNER OF THE OFFICIAL TUG OF WAR CONTEST!!! MALDITOS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR TITLE THIS YEAR AND THEY SAID BRING IT TO THE ENTIRE NORTHWEST!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 9 2010, 10:27 PM~18008022
> *we will be glad to have ya and all other riders out there too it going to be a good one.
> *


  ill be there.


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jul 9 2010, 10:27 PM~18008022
> *we will be glad to have ya and all other riders out there too it going to be a good one.
> *


IMMA TRY IN MAKE IT OUT THERE ANY ONE KNOW HOW FAR IT IS FROM NEWPORT OR


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 10 2010, 08:31 PM~18013232
> *IMMA TRY IN MAKE IT OUT THERE ANY ONE KNOW HOW FAR IT IS FROM NEWPORT OR
> *


about 115 miles.


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

if any other riders are interested,some of legacy will be meeting at walmart in Renton, and driving up Rainier.If interested just meet us at 8AM


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

BIGTIMERS CC from CANADA will see you all tomorrow.


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

showtime show july 11th
a few pics i got on my phone.


----------



## mr84caprice (Jun 16, 2008)

Good turnout at the show today.


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

:biggrin: 








who is comming to tri-cities this weekend?????????? dont miss out :wow: pm me for any ???? and info :biggrin: live entertainment , fun for kids , looooooooots of thropies , and prize money :0 all clubs welcome and solo riderz :biggrin: open class , bring the hot rods and bike's :wow:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jul 10 2010, 07:31 PM~18013232
> *IMMA TRY IN MAKE IT OUT THERE ANY ONE KNOW HOW FAR IT IS FROM NEWPORT OR
> *


dont forget about king of the switch/best of the NW custom car show in hillsboro oregon 08/29.2010 :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 10 2010, 09:12 PM~18013917
> *about 115 miles.
> *


no way tony,,more like 250 miles :cheesy:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seven509_@Jul 11 2010, 09:33 PM~18021066
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by droptop62_@Jul 8 2010, 10:51 PM~17999500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS GOING 2 BE CRAKIN


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 11 2010, 11:13 PM~18021401
> *no way tony,,more like 250 miles :cheesy:
> *


round trip?newport buy lincoln city.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

shout out to all the homies that made it to the showtime bbq and cruise..the cruise was by far the deepest and best cruised ive ever been involved in..damn, we was actin a foo homie takin over Lowes and Pac Hwy..lets make this shit happen again


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jul 12 2010, 12:34 AM~18022234
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 good pic. you much have a hella nice camera.

anybody got vid of the hop?


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptop62_@Jul 8 2010, 11:51 PM~17999500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are some,ill add more later.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

*moses lake photos are up at www.lowcoscarclub.com *


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptop62_@Jul 8 2010, 11:51 PM~17999500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: anybody need info pm me or text or call 509-987-7315


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

i put some videos up on youtube, title are sandpoint2010


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

also put up some from Ro's show,look under RO10


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

Rod Fest Show This Friday Night 5pm til 10pm At The Old Lacey Cinema All Free Open To All Cars 
4431 Martin Way E
Olympia‎ Washington‎ 98516
United States


----------



## fatguyclub (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jul 12 2010, 12:10 PM~18025317
> * good pic. you much have a hella nice camera.
> 
> anybody got vid of the hop?
> *



Check out my video of the Sand Point show and hop off! Part 1 is the show and part 2 is the hop off. You can find it here: http://www.fatguyclub.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=195


----------



## fatguyclub (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID+Jul 12 2010, 12:34 AM~18022234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is some bad ass photography! It brings a whole new dimension to the shows!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatguyclub_@Jul 14 2010, 10:11 AM~18044296
> *Check out my video of the Sand Point show and hop off! Part 1 is the show and part 2 is the hop off. You can find it here: http://www.fatguyclub.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=195
> *


Nice videos you find a house yet  LOL


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

whos looking for a house, i got one in Fed way for sale


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fatguyclub_@Jul 14 2010, 10:18 AM~18044335
> *That is some bad ass photography! It brings a whole new dimension to the shows!
> *



thanks bro, I'll be shootin at the lux show and doin a submission to lowrider magazine, so bring you rides and make sure its clean! :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Does anyone know of a car show on august 21 in eugene or ?


----------



## fatguyclub (May 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 14 2010, 10:42 AM~18044484
> *Nice videos you find a house yet  LOL
> *


Thanks! No house yet, but I'm leaning towards that direction.


----------



## torrance (Dec 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jul 14 2010, 04:44 PM~18047324
> *whos looking for a house, i got one in Fed way for sale
> *



how much? whats the address?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fatguyclub_@Jul 14 2010, 06:59 PM~18048392
> *Thanks! No house yet, but I'm leaning towards that direction.
> *


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

IM ON THE PHONE TRYING MY MY ASS OFF!!!!!!!!!!!! I WILL POST UP THE FINAL NOTIC A.S.A.P.


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

WE APOLOGIZE BUT THE JULY 18 ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW WAS CANCELED !!!!!!
WE TRYED EVERYTHING WE COULD AND SORRY BUT IT WILL NOT BE GOING DOWN


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

WE REALLY FEEL BAD ABOUT THIS BUT ITS OUT OF OUR CONTROL A LOT OF TIME AND MONEY SO ONCE AGAIN WE TRULY APOLOGIZE TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT WERE GOING 2 ATTEND THE SHOW


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I know its not a "lowrider" show but we all cars guys and there are some bad ass cars and the cruise is the shit too 
Goodguys 23nd Pacific NW Nationals 
Dates: July 23, 2010 - July 25, 2010 
Location: North end of facility 

Hours: 
Fri: 8 am - 5 pm
Sat: 8 am - 8 pm
Sun: 8 am - 5 pm

Admission: 
General Admission: $18
Kids (7-12): $6
6 and under: FREE

Contact: 

Alternate Phone: 925-838-9876

Website: http://www.good-guys.com

The Goodguys will turn the Puyallup Fair & Events center into Hot Rod Heaven bringing in 2000+ hot rods, customs, classics & muscle cars through 1972 vintage. Shop the 100s of vendors & exhibitors, see the model car show, enjoy live entertainment throughout the weekend and watch the Pinstriper's annual Brush Bash! It's an automotive state fair of excitement with fun for the whole family!


----------



## LUXURIOUS G (Jan 2, 2007)

HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT NEXT WEEK. just confirmed LRM COVERAGE. thanks eschoelaid


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

FullHouse CC BBQ, Video Preview.


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

ROberts and Glorias pot luck BBQ at 902 Battelle blvd. richland wa 99354 starting around 10:30am July 18th Sunday we will have some food and everyone is invited due 2 the fact of them canceling our RO show we going 2 grub


----------



## seven509 (Mar 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Jul 16 2010, 04:44 PM~18063940
> *ROberts and Glorias pot luck BBQ at 902 Battelle blvd. richland wa 99354 starting around 10:30am July 18th Sunday we will have some food and everyone is invited due 2 the fact of them  canceling our RO show we going 2 grub
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHOLOW (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

HOTEL INFO 

Econolodge Inn
622 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-640-4791
$58.25 per night for double bed taxes included 

The Dunes Motel 
452 se 10th ave Hillsboro Oregon 97123
phone number 503-648-8991
$55.00 per night for double bed taxes included 

MAKE SURE TO MENTION YOUR GOING FOR THE MAJESTICS CAR SHOW TO GET THIS DEAL 

these 2 are within walking distance from the show


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

good guys put on one hell of a show!!!!  




> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 15 2010, 11:09 PM~18059428
> *I know its not a "lowrider" show but we all cars guys and there are some bad ass cars and the cruise is the shit too
> Goodguys 23nd Pacific NW Nationals
> Dates: July 23, 2010 - July 25, 2010
> ...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

NOT MY SHOW,,BUT ON AUGUST 14TH AND 15TH THERE WILL BE A CAR SHOW AT JANTSEN BEACH MALL IN PORTLAND OREGON,,ALL KINDS OF CARS,AND OF COURSE LOWRIDERS,,CARS INSIDE THE MALL AND OUTSIDE TOO,,THE HISPANIC NEWS PEIPLE IS PUTTING THIS EVENT TOGETHER,,IM JUST HELPING SPREAD THE WORD,,MORE INFO TO COME,,I WILL MEET WITH THEM ON SATURDAY!!,,YES PEOPLE,,ONE MORE SHOW FOR THE NORTHWEST,,AND PORTLAND,,WHAT A DEAL,,, WE ARE GONNA BE THERE FOR SURE WITH 10+ CARS,YES THEY WILL HAVE SOME HOPPING ACTION TOO


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

AND DONT MISS THIS ONE,,NW KING OF THE SWITCH HOP,,SINGLE PUMP,,DOUBLE PUMP,,RADICAL HOP,,
AND THE BEST OF THE NW CUSTOM CAR SHOW WITH MORE THAN 100 AWARDS TO GIVE AWAY


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 21 2010, 08:21 PM~18106248
> *NOT MY SHOW,,BUT ON AUGUST 14TH AND 15TH THERE WILL BE A CAR SHOW AT JANTSEN BEACH MALL IN PORTLAND OREGON,,ALL KINDS OF CARS,AND OF COURSE LOWRIDERS,,CARS INSIDE THE MALL AND OUTSIDE TOO,,THE HISPANIC NEWS PEIPLE IS PUTTING THIS EVENT TOGETHER,,IM JUST HELPING SPREAD THE WORD,,MORE INFO TO COME,,I WILL MEET WITH THEM ON SATURDAY!!,,YES PEOPLE,,ONE MORE SHOW FOR THE NORTHWEST,,AND PORTLAND,,WHAT A DEAL,,, WE ARE GONNA BE THERE FOR SURE WITH 10+ CARS,YES THEY WILL HAVE SOME HOPPING ACTION TOO
> *


is the 15 the best to go for hop?


----------



## SLOPPY SECONDS (Feb 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS G_@Jul 15 2010, 11:23 PM~18059464
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## droptop62 (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jul 22 2010, 09:14 PM~18117901
> *is the 15 the best to go for hop?
> *


will get all the detalles by tomorrow!! :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

someone from showtime cc call me 
778.242.1195 wen ya get a minute


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

dont forget about "AUGUST 15TH SOUTH END RYDERZ C.C. EMERALD QUEEN CASINO (FIFE)"


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 23 2010, 11:19 AM~18122695
> *will get all the detalles by tomorrow!! :biggrin:
> *


YES,,IS A TWO DAY 2 SHOWS,,FOR THE 14TH IS MORE OF SHOW CARS INSIDE THE MALL AND OUTSIDE TOO,,WITH SECURITY AND PROTECTION FOR THE CARS,,YOU CAN LEAVE YOUR CAR WITH NO WORRIES THEN ON THE 15THH CAR SHOW AGAIN WITH THE HYDRO HOP OUTSIDE IN THE PARKING LOT,,ALOT OF PEOPLE IS INVOLVED ON THIS ,,HOOTERS GIRLS WILL BE THERE,APROVED FOR THE CITY,,THE OWNER OF THE WHOLE MALL IS INVOLVED ,,THE HISPANIC NEWS,,THERE A LOT OF MEDIA COVERAGE AS WELL,,(RADIO/TV),,IM HELPING THESE PEOPLE BRING THE LOWRIDERSCENE BACK IN TOWN,,SENCE THEY SHOT DOWN LOWRIDER TOUR,,THIS IS A GREAT OPPORTUNITY TO DO SOMETING ABOUT IT,,SO,,WASHINGTON LOW LOW,OREGON LOWLOWS,NORTHERN CALI LOWLOWS,,DONT MISS THIS ONE,, :wow: 
FOR MORE INFO:
[email protected] or
[email protected], (503)278 9223

JANTZEN BEACH IS A GOOD SPOT FOR A CAR SHOW,,JUST ACCROSS THE BRIDGE FROM VANCOUVER WA..AND ABOUT 1/2 MILE FROM THE EXPO CENTER,((DOT FORGET,,HOOTERS GIRLS WILL BE INVOLVED ON THIS SHIT)) :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

Great update homie hope to be there!!


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

Victory Outreach Summer Dreams car show (video coming soon)


----------



## Phillthy64 (Jun 26, 2008)

What show are left, when & where? i know there has been some cancels & changes.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Phillthy64_@Jul 26 2010, 12:51 PM~18143931
> *What show are left, when & where? i know there has been some cancels & changes.
> *


homie,,the oregon side have lots to offer this august,,is a busy month for all of us down here,,nexte week:
august 1st is the Majestics bbq and hop at shute park in hillsboro
august 14th & 15 is the jantzen beach mall big show and hop at jantzen beach in pportland oregon
august 22nd is the Individual lowrider show and hop at the P>IR in portland ,,then
on the 29th of august is the king of the switch car hop&best of the NW custom show at shute park in Hillsboro oregon,followed by the UCE picnic TBA in portland i believe in sep 4th if im correct,,so theres plenty to chose from,,hope most of the seattle area dude can make it at these shows :cheesy:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 26 2010, 09:29 AM~18142322
> *YES,,IS A TWO DAY 2 SHOWS,,FOR THE 14TH  IS MORE OF SHOW CARS INSIDE THE MALL AND OUTSIDE TOO,,WITH SECURITY AND PROTECTION FOR THE CARS,,YOU CAN LEAVE YOUR CAR WITH NO WORRIES THEN ON THE 15THH CAR SHOW AGAIN WITH THE HYDRO HOP OUTSIDE IN THE PARKING LOT,,ALOT OF PEOPLE IS INVOLVED ON THIS ,,HOOTERS GIRLS WILL BE THERE,APROVED FOR THE CITY,,THE OWNER OF THE WHOLE MALL IS INVOLVED ,,THE HISPANIC NEWS,,THERE A LOT OF MEDIA COVERAGE AS WELL,,(RADIO/TV),,IM HELPING THESE PEOPLE BRING THE LOWRIDERSCENE BACK IN TOWN,,SENCE THEY SHOT DOWN LOWRIDER TOUR,,THIS IS A GREAT OPPORTUNITY TO DO SOMETING ABOUT IT,,SO,,WASHINGTON LOW LOW,OREGON LOWLOWS,NORTHERN CALI LOWLOWS,,DONT MISS THIS ONE,, :wow:
> FOR MORE INFO:
> [email protected]  or
> ...


They gonna pay for leaving the cars inside?


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 26 2010, 03:33 PM~18145276
> *They gonna pay for leaving the cars inside?
> *


you may give the a call,,all i know so far they will have security and the cars will be roped for protection :cheesy:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Jul 26 2010, 04:09 PM~18146182
> *you may give the a call,,all i know so far they will have security and the cars will be roped for protection :cheesy:
> *



puro locos is helping this event...we had a meeting with the news people...and we have another one today....we will have the flyers and more info soon...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 26 2010, 06:27 PM~18146945
> *uhmmm billy just to get your facts striaght...puro locos is helping this event...we  had a meeting with the news people...and we have another one today....we will have the flyers and more info soon...
> *


we will have cars there to support the cause.i will call manuel tommarow for info


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WAY TO KEEP IT CRACKIN ALL.


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't forget South End Ryderz car show August 15Th at the Emerald Queen Casino in fife $500 per class on the hop and Raffling off a $4000 candy paint job from Ben&Grants just $10 a ticket and the winning ticket will be raffled off at our show


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Jul 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18147339
> *we will have cars there to support the cause.i will call manuel tommarow for info
> *


show cars inside the mall for 2 shows,,2 days,,can fax a form,,only about 75 cars can be inside the mall,, :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Jul 26 2010, 06:27 PM~18146945
> *puro locos is helping this event...we  had a meeting with the news people...and we have another one today....we will have the flyers and more info soon...
> *


kool, :biggrin:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 26 2010, 03:33 PM~18145276
> *They gonna pay for leaving the cars inside?
> *


only about 75 show cars each day will be inside the mall,,1 :cheesy: have the VIP forms and can fax them to those interested!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

of course im just trying to keep the low low scene back in town,,so im just a volunteer,,not my show!but is gonna be a HUGE one!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Jul 26 2010, 09:28 PM~18149026
> *Don't forget South End Ryderz car show August 15Th at the Emerald Queen Casino in fife $500 per class on the hop and Raffling off a $4000 candy paint job from Ben&Grants just $10 a ticket and the winning ticket will be raffled off at our show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

El Hispanic News is celebrating its Grand Re-Opening at our new location inside Jantzen Beach Supercenter by hosting Fiesta Days and Car Show, August 14th and 15th, 2010, from 11am to 6pm. El Hispanic News has partnered with Puro Loco’s Car Club (Eugene, Salem, and Hillsboro Chapters) to bring you the best in Car Show competition (ALL cars welcome to compete for FREE). The day will also include low-rider hydraulic demonstrations, dance competitions (Salsa, Merengue, Jerking), and in-store activities for the whole family. For more information please contact El Hispanic News 503-228-3139 extension 350.


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

Our show location has changed it is now on top of the parking garage it is a way better location and we have a lot that u can see from all the parking garage floors for watching the hop u will not have to be lookin over everyones shoulders hope that everyone is gonna be able to make it there are 160+ spots up there and we have the floor below u as well if there are more cars than that it's gonna be a good show


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jun 28 2010, 09:09 PM~17912490
> *This Sunday hope to see evryone there...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Jul 30 2010, 01:18 PM~18186763
> *Our show location has changed it is now on top of the parking garage it is a way better location and we have a lot that u can see from all the parking garage floors for watching the hop u will not have to be lookin over everyones shoulders hope that everyone is gonna be able to make it there are 160+ spots up there and we have the floor below u as well if there are more cars than that it's gonna be a good show
> *


YAKIMA WILL BE THERE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## DiamondzNPearlz (Feb 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Jul 26 2010, 09:28 PM~18149026
> *Don't forget South End Ryderz car show August 15Th at the Emerald Queen Casino in fife $500 per class on the hop and Raffling off a $4000 candy paint job from Ben&Grants just $10 a ticket and the winning ticket will be raffled off at our show
> *



look forward to your show, bigtimers cc will be making the trip down from canada to support ya!


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Aug 10 2010, 12:24 PM~18275593
> *look forward to your show, bigtimers cc will be making the trip down from canada to support ya!
> *


hit me up slacker :h5:


----------



## southendkid (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Aug 10 2010, 01:24 PM~18275593
> *look forward to your show, bigtimers cc will be making the trip down from canada to support ya!
> *


Thanks bro we appreciate it roll in starts at 8


----------



## $$FLEETWOOD-82 (Sep 25, 2006)




----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 10 2010, 08:29 PM~18280190
> *hit me up slacker :h5:
> *



wut up junior


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southendkid_@Aug 10 2010, 09:57 PM~18281240
> *Thanks bro we appreciate it roll in starts at 8
> *



we may not be on time but will will definitely make it down


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

LOWCOS WILL BE THERE FOR SURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

pm me for more info


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Aug 10 2010, 12:24 PM~18275593
> *look forward to your show, bigtimers cc will be making the trip down from canada to support ya!
> *


wow! thats a LONG trip. prop's! :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Oct 20 2009, 09:41 PM~15418758
> * OK WHERE IS THE FIRST SHOW FOR 2010 :biggrin:
> *


I got a 93 cad for car pair....


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FLYING CUTTY_@Aug 13 2010, 02:01 AM~18299795
> *I got a 93 cad for car pair....
> *


fuckn comp..paint..


----------



## Fnominon (Jun 26, 2010)

PATRONS CC will be there!


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

is the address on the flyer right i just check it out on the net, it shows up as Destination RV

6116 Pacific Highway E Fife, WA 98424



This is the address i got for Emerald Queen Casino:
5700 Pacific Highway E. Fife, WA 98424


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Aug 13 2010, 03:25 PM~18303598
> *is the address on the flyer right i just check it out on the net, it shows up as Destination RV
> 
> 6116 Pacific Highway E Fife, WA 98424
> ...


You cant miss it there is 2 casino locations but this one you can see on the right side of I-5 heading south its has a huge parkign garage thats the show location top floor of parking garage i heard


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $$FLEETWOOD-82_@Aug 10 2010, 10:07 PM~18281341
> *
> 
> *


NICE SHOW GUYS HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS IN YAKIMA ON THE 28TH


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

NEXT STOP:

PORTLAND INTERNATIONAL RACEWAYS WITH THE INDIVIDUALS.
08/22/2010


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

AND A WEEK AFTER:
ON THE 28TH THE LOWCOS CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA,,
THEN THE 29TH:WHAT EVERY ONE WAS WAITING FOR,,LOL
SHUTE PARK ,HILLSBORO OREGON,KING OF THE SWITCH/BEST OF THE NW CUSTON CAR SHOW

I ADDED THE PIN UP GIRLS CONTEST,,AND BURRITO EATING CONTEST


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Saturday September 4 UCE Car Club is hosting a show at Oaks Amusement Park 
7805 SE Oaks Park Way Portland OR 97202

Show 10:00 - 4:00 
Food served 11:30 - 2:00 


Everyone's invited and Welcome, all Cars, Trucks, Bikes, Bombs, etc...

Entry is $10 for vehicles. 

Coolers, grills, welcome. Vendors on site, Amusement rides, roller skating, go karts, and carnival games 
Bring the whole family to enjoy a day at the park


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Aug 20 2010, 12:25 PM~18362940
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Right click Save!!! Thats a nice shot!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Family Ties is throwing a bbq on sunday aug. 29th at Kent Memorial Park (850 North Central) from 11am-Dusk. All clubs and solo riders are welcome to come chill. We got the meat covered, bring your own booze. TROUBLE MAKERS ARE NOT WELCOME! There will be children at our bbq so please leave the bullshit behind. Hope to see you there!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 24 2010, 03:22 PM~18395428
> *Family Ties is throwing a bbq on sunday aug. 29th at Kent Memorial Park (850 North Central) from 11am-Dusk. All clubs and solo riders are welcome to come chill. We got the meat covered, bring your own booze. TROUBLE MAKERS ARE NOT WELCOME! There will be children at our bbq so please leave the bullshit behind. Hope to see you there!
> *


WHY DID YOU HAVE TO DO IT ON THE 29TH,,DONT YOU KNOW THATS THE DAY OF THE ""KING OF THE SWITCH IN HILLSBORO OREGON""??WHERE SOME OF THE BAD ASS HOPPER TAKE ON THE PIT :dunno: :nono:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Saturday September 4 UCE Car Club is hosting a show at Oaks Amusement Park
7805 SE Oaks Park Way Portland OR 97202

Show 10:00 - 4:00
Food served 11:30 - 2:00


Everyone's invited and Welcome, all Cars, Trucks, Bikes, Bombs, etc...

Entry is $10 for vehicles.

Coolers, grills, welcome. Vendors on site, Amusement rides, roller skating, go karts, and carnival games
Bring the whole family to enjoy a day at the park


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Aug 24 2010, 11:19 PM~18399789
> *Saturday September 4 UCE Car Club is hosting a show at Oaks Amusement Park
> 7805 SE Oaks Park Way Portland OR 97202
> 
> ...


always a good show :thumbsup: see you guys there


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 24 2010, 03:18 PM~18395889
> *WHY DID YOU HAVE TO DO IT ON THE 29TH,,DONT YOU KNOW THATS THE DAY OF THE ""KING OF THE SWITCH IN HILLSBORO OREGON""??WHERE SOME OF THE BAD ASS HOPPER TAKE ON THE PIT :dunno:  :nono:
> *


Not tryin to step on no toes homie, thats the date the city gave us the go ahead to use the park. It isnt a car show just the family kickin back cookin some shit up, just extending a invite to anyone that may want to come cuz thats what we do! No hard feelings, we not tryin to compete with your event.


----------



## puro loco 94 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 16 2010, 07:47 AM~18320847
> *AND A WEEK AFTER:
> ON THE 28TH THE LOWCOS CAR SHOW IN YAKIMA,,
> THEN THE 29TH:WHAT EVERY ONE WAS WAITING FOR,,LOL
> ...


we need the hop rules and payout...and if its going to be the true payout..none of this other bullshit...thanks


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by puro loco 94_@Aug 25 2010, 07:55 AM~18401228
> *we need the hop rules and payout...and if its going to be the true payout..none of this other bullshit...thanks
> *


I TALKED TO NUNE ALREADY,,RULES ARE IN THE KING OF THE SWITCH POST,,IS YOUR CAR READY YET?? :cheesy:


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WUT YOU MEAN WITH TRUE PAYOUT?? I MUST HAVE THE MINIMUM OF CARS TO GIVE THE WHOLE MONEY,,3 PER CLASS,,COMMON CARLOS,,REMEMBER I USED TO BE IN PURO LOCOS?? I KNOW HOW THIS SHIT WORKS


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 25 2010, 12:05 AM~18400009
> *Not tryin to step on no toes homie, thats the date the city gave us the go ahead to use the park. It isnt a car show just the family kickin back cookin some shit up, just extending a invite to anyone that may want to come cuz thats what we do! No hard feelings, we not tryin to compete with your event.
> *


I KNOW HOMIE,,JUST MESSING WITH YA,,HEY NOT EVERY ONE CAN MAKE IT DOWN HERE,,THATS A GOOD THING YOU DUDES ARE DOING FOR THE ONES STAYING CLOSE TO HOME,,GOOD LUCK WITH THE BBQ,, :biggrin:


----------



## Kelo (Sep 14, 2005)

Count down to the show is on!

Saturday September 4 UCE Car Club is hosting a show at Oaks Amusement Park
7805 SE Oaks Park Way Portland OR 97202

Show 10:00 - 4:00
Food served 11:30 - 2:00


Everyone's invited and Welcome, all Cars, Trucks, Bikes, Bombs, etc...

Entry is $10 for vehicles.

Coolers, grills, welcome. Vendors on site, Amusement rides, roller skating, go karts, and carnival games
Bring the whole family to enjoy a day at the park


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Aug 30 2010, 11:30 PM~18447538
> *Count down to the show is on!
> 
> Saturday September 4 UCE Car Club is hosting a show at Oaks Amusement Park
> ...


What time is the hop UCE


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Aug 30 2010, 10:30 PM~18447538
> *Count down to the show is on!
> 
> Saturday September 4 UCE Car Club is hosting a show at Oaks Amusement Park
> ...


individuals will be there to put somethin in the air!


----------



## 503BigBody (Jul 12, 2010)

NICE, the BIG 'M' will be their...Much luv Uce for putting on a koo event!!!


----------



## mufasaJR87 (Sep 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Sep 1 2010, 02:49 PM~18461921
> *
> 
> 
> ...







































THATS HOW WE DO IT


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

Any more shows comin up?


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Just saw there is a car show saturday the 11th in skyway


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluedemon65 (Sep 4, 2007)

Whose car show is tat on da 11th, or is it local? :dunno:


----------



## javier1966lowcos (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kelo_@Aug 30 2010, 10:30 PM~18447538
> *Count down to the show is on!
> 
> Saturday September 4 UCE Car Club is hosting a show at Oaks Amusement Park
> ...


I DID NOT EVEN KNOW THIS SHOW ALREADY HAPPENED!!! MY KIDS LOVE THIS SHOW EVERY YEAR SORRY GUYS IF I KNEW I WOULD HAVE BEEN THERE!!!


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Sep 15 2010, 04:58 PM~18577630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

this weekend :biggrin: rain or shine


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Sep 16 2010, 03:45 PM~18584882
> *Contagious Car Club Lowrider SuperBBQ ... :biggrin:
> This Saturday Sept 18th.. Sportsman Park....starts at 1pm.....
> OFFICIAL INVITE !
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Sep 16 2010, 02:38 AM~18581314
> *this weekend :biggrin: rain or shine
> 
> 
> ...


hope to see you all this weekend  come and kick it :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

ttt for the NW, this weather sucks!!!!!


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

cruz tonight. meet in seattle at 9:30 - 10ish.


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

whos going to super show?


----------



## CustomAutoSpecials (Mar 25, 2010)

The owner has some health problems and decided to close the shop the end of this month. We have lots of hydraulics, wire wheels, alloy wheels, air ride, and accessories in stock. Any shops or anyone else can hit us up and Ill see what deal we can give you on the products we have left or if someone is interested in buying the shop that is an open possibility too. The more you buy the better deal we can offer you. 

Custom Auto Specialties
2718 Broadway
Everett, Wa 98201
(425) 317-8705
www.CustomAutoSpecialties.com
[email protected]


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)




----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

happy thanksgiving to all


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

2010 Official NWToyRun Event Date!
September 14th, 2010 admin 
Ok boys and girls we finally have an official date for the 2010 NWToyRun event.

Event date will be;

“NW TOY RUN 2010 7th ANNUAL EVENT”
Date: December 4th 2010
Time: 12:00pm -to- 4:00pm
Place: Pacific Raceways
Address:

Pacific Raceways
31001 144th Avenue Southeast,
Kent, WA 98042-4601
(253) 639-5927 (253) 639-5927 

pacificraceways.com 

TOYS FOR TOTS

YEP. THAT’S RIGHT! SATURDAY DEC. 4th 12:00pm AT PACIFIC RACEWAYS( www.pacificraceways.com ). DROP OFF TOYS AND ENJOY THE PEOPLE AND CARS. LAST YEAR WAS AT THE EXTREME. OVER 900 CARS. LOTS OF FUN, AND LOTS OF TOYS. WANNA MAKE THIS EVENT SO LARGE WE WILL HAVE TO HAVE THE TACOMA DOME IN A FEW YEARS. LOOKS LIKE IT’S GETTING THERE SO LETS GET IT GOING!!!

This is going to be another BIG ONE. I want to see everybody there. I mean everybody. This is for the CHILDREN that are less fortunate. I don’t care what you bring, a hot wheel or a stuffed animal. Just an unopened toy. This will show the community that People DO CARE. This will be an open forum event. I will post on other forums. Feel free to post on others also. YOU NEED TO BE AT THIS ONE! LETS MAKE SOME KIDS HAVE A GREAT CHRISTMAS!


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Dec 1 2010, 05:00 PM~19212474
> *2010 Official NWToyRun Event Date!
> September 14th, 2010  admin
> Ok boys and girls we finally have an official date for the 2010 NWToyRun event.
> ...


supposed to be a nice day on Saturday, wish I would have know earlier, got plans


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

Rollerz only will be hosting a toy donation drop off this sunday at less schwab 1710 lancaster dr ne salem oregon all day...rain or shine come and chill and bring a unwrapped unopened toy....thank you


----------



## lowrollerzlac (Dec 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrollerzlac_@Dec 18 2010, 07:34 PM~19363748
> *Rollerz only will be hosting a toy donation drop off this sunday at less schwab 1710 lancaster dr ne salem oregon all day...rain or shine come and chill and bring a unwrapped unopened toy....thank you
> *


not to big but a nice turn out for pouring down rain  thanks to all that came out and suported us


----------



## CaddyKid253 (Sep 1, 2005)

Ttt. Show dates for 2011?
i Heard the showtime show is on 7/10/11. Don't know for sure tho.


----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

Is it sunny out yet?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jan 26 2011, 10:52 AM~19702757
> *Is it sunny out yet?
> *


No shit. Cannot wait for this year to begin :biggrin:


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Jan 26 2011, 03:57 PM~19705112
> *No shit. Cannot wait for this year to begin  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna be rolling this summer, or being Tone's sidekick :biggrin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jan 26 2011, 10:01 PM~19708801
> *you gonna be rolling this summer, or being Tone's sidekick :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHA. Oh yeah you weren't there when I rolled the Monte them time. Naw I'm rollin, got new shoes and the body work willl be done. Cruise it for a minute before I start prepping it for paint seeing as how I got 2 gallons :biggrin: Whats new with you homie?


----------



## Slick88 (Mar 3, 2007)

this year should crack gettin my 93 lac goin someone should start puttin a list of shows this year tryna make all of them


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

wens the first show?


----------



## azphotoz (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

OK SO WHO HAS THE LIST OF THE 2011 NW CAR SHOWS?


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

how many of you guys are willing to make a trip up to BC?


Luxurious CC is going to be having a show this summer and so is UNITY CC
what I have in mind is doing a Bigtimers CC cruise the day before the event and maybe have a big bbq or something along with having a facility to keep the cars indoors overnight so you can attend the show the following day.

I still have to confirm the date with Lux but the Unity show will be on Aug 20 (one day before the South End Ryders one which we will be attending)

Let me know what you guys think


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 30 2011, 03:26 AM~19735703
> *how many of you guys are willing to make a trip up to BC?
> Luxurious CC is going to be having a show this summer and so is UNITY CC
> what I have in mind is doing a Bigtimers CC cruise the day before the event and maybe have a big bbq or something along with having a facility to keep the cars indoors overnight so you can attend the show the following day.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTICS~J~ (Jul 22, 2006)

I think everyone already has the dates pretty much set, here ya go fellas... 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=574341


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jan 30 2011, 12:07 PM~19737172
> *:thumbsup:
> *



JUNIOR YOU BETTER BRING YOU ASS UP! the drive aint that far we make it about 5 times each summer


----------



## Slick88 (Mar 3, 2007)

*FullHouse CC. "The HangOut" 
Show-n-Shine.
March 26, 2011

@ Old Kent Center-Park & Ride 
398 Lincoln Ave, Kent, WA 98032


----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 30 2011, 03:26 AM~19735703
> *how many of you guys are willing to make a trip up to BC?
> Luxurious CC is going to be having a show this summer and so is UNITY CC
> what I have in mind is doing a Bigtimers CC cruise the day before the event and maybe have a big bbq or something along with having a facility to keep the cars indoors overnight so you can attend the show the following day.
> ...


how hard is it getting cars over the border?


----------



## ESCHOELAID (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legacylac_@Jan 31 2011, 10:44 PM~19752783
> *how hard is it getting cars over the border?
> *


Its pretty easy to go across he border as long as your straight up with them, usually they ask what you do for work and whatnot as long as yu always give them the same answer they are easy going. If you have a record it can be a bit more questioning but thats about it. Ive only been pulled in a couple of times, but now they just let me go through


----------

